# Queen Mary Roehampton Girls : Part 21



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Afternoon girlies, Just bookmarking.
Off to go and make a cuppa as i've just cme in from taking the dog for a walk- and my god its so  !!
Sharny x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Bookmarking this brand new thread too!

Here's some     for lots of BFPs on this one!

Pinpin x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Bookmarking!!

.. i'm with pinpin... bring on the BFPs! x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Bookmarking too.

Niccad - can't believe that Julie shouted at you, that made me really angry.  Especially after the day you'd had.  Unbelieveable.  I wish you a wonderful stay in Loch Lomand (?).

Bellaboo - I agree with the others, you will actually be excited about starting the injections!

Kezza - how was your day at the beach?

I'm now almost half way through 2WW (OTD is next wed).  No symptoms really so just have to keep waiting and       ing!

xxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Bookmarking too  

Sending babydust to all of you girlies


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice on the injections. Thank God for that!!!!  That's why this forum is so useful - always someone to put your mind at rest  

I'm officially getting excited about Christmas and can't wait for 2 weeks off at christmas (DH is a teacher too).  We've booked 2 nights at a really romantic hotel in Bruges on the canal, so that we can chill out and get ready for the new year and what it might throw at us.  

xx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Kezza  – I’m so sorry. Not much I can say that hasn’t been said already – hope you are able to spend some time with DH to help you through it all.    ... Well done you for getting him home yesterday – the right thing to do. My DH flew to Texas yesterday (Houston) – he was two hours delayed   but was on an early flight so not doubt it was related. Hope you’re not freezing on the beach today! 

Nic – so sorry the blood test confirmed your suspicions – amazing that you managed to keep it together for a meeting. Hope you have some proper R&R time & once QM start keeping to their rules, you can plan next steps.     

Nicki – sorry to hear you had to have an unnecessary polyp mission – I had a near one at one point but after enough re-scans they decided it was just a shadow... Good news that they’re suggesting a new protocol – all positive & fingers crossed this is the right path for you.

Too many ‘sorry’s’ this week. Not good.   

Silly – yay for hammering the sickness away!  

Tarzangal – hope you’re 2ww is whizzing whizzing by... 

AFM, taking it easy still – still have a large ovary shaped lump in my stomach so it’s not going down. Think the fluid is getting better though as more comfortable. DH has headed off to start our new life in the US but I’m staying here until the New Year – OHSS means thicker blood so v. silly to fly if I don’t have to yet. Plus I’d like to be here for my first scan & DH will be back in time for that & Christmas. Am living in a permanent stage of nerves though that things will go wrong, obviously need a PMA which I do have, but just scared. Guess that’s normal.

peabrainxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooh Bella you'll have to let me know what it's like and if it's good i'll be after the details! I could do with a romantic break with DH and recommendations make it easier!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

nic i am so sorry darling about your BFN,and the approach at QMH sounds terrible. really truly i am sorry
kezza darling really glad your DH came back,he sounds a rock to me    

girls you did know i went for our dates today...................

............i went along today,sat down with nurse to work out dates and i commented ' should be fun' as i am very irregular. so she asked when my last period was ...i said day 1 yesterday. and she went :' well,we had one cancellation this this morning, do you want to start your pill tomorrow?' oh my dear god i nearly went of the stool    .....so it happens i start tomorrow,with EC booked for 13th jan or 15th jan. OMG i have such mixed feelings i got really upset that at the end we didn't get our natural miracle, and that i was put into such position to decide straight away ...but now much calmer and able to do the banana dance      

lots of love and luck to you all ladies!!!  
ven
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Woooooooooo Hooooooooooo Go Venda!!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

​       

Well done Ven- sorry I'd forgotten you were going today. How exciting and good for QM's that they've got you started as soon as they could.

Peabrain- no I don't think it was as DH's flight was only delayed by 30 mins. Hope you are ok without him and Qm's get your OHSS sorted.

Bella- that sounds fun. I'm so looking forward to my holiday next Friday and we need to get away. Hope you have fun too and  for a natural miracle for both of us!

tarzangal- glad you are keeping it together. Only one week to go- shall we take a bet on when you give in and test? Sunday? Monday? 

Had a lovely day down in Brighton. DH kept asking if I was ok which then reminds me that I'm not. I can't believe the world is still turning and life has continued- all that hope gone. Got to start back at work tomorrow- boo hiss!!! And do my OTD which makes me laugh in a weird way as I know there is no chance I can be BFP regardless of Qm's saying there is still hope.

Hi to everyone else- I know I said I wouldn't be on until the weekend but I guess I'm addicted and love to hear about your news. Can someone who has had repeated failures please come on and say that they are pregnant to reinstate my faith. Ordered a book last night on the chinese way to cure infertility which apparently focus' on blocked fallopian tubes and natural healing. Might also go for a maya massage next week if I can get in.


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

kezza - hunt down SarahTM... currently very pregnant and enjoying chocolate


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Venda - sorry we forgot about you!! But that's brilliant news   

Peabrain - I think it's a very sensible decision to stay and get better, and enjoy Christmas here. You don't want to do anything to your little 'pea' in danger.

Kezza - glad to hear that you enjoyed Brighton. It's my home town and there's nothing like a walk along the seafront on a winters day to help you think and clear your mind. 

Rosh - will let you know how we get on. I'm still hoping for a natural BFP too (even after 4 years!!) and you never know, the romance of Bruges might make it happen.


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Bella... Oooh la la (not quite correct) but the romance of Bruges! All i know about Bruges is what i saw in a film with Colin Farrell....it resulted in several people being murdered so perhaps not idea viewing for a holiday decision


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh- didn't SarahTM end up going to Hammersmith and got pregnant on a FET? Yes I know it takes most people more than 1 attempt but just feeling sorry for myself at the moment!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Rosh - you found me!!!

Kezza - gutted to hear your news but please don't give up.  I am nearly 28 weeks pregnant on my 7th go.  I really really believe it's a numbers game and you've just gotta stick with it until eventually you'll have a beach ball up your top and will keep staring at yourself in wonderment!

In the meantime enjoy   and don't give up hope on that count either - just look at Sam!

Now come on girls, find your PMA, make your New Year's Resolutions and each and every one of you will have chronic heartburn like me next year!  It's not over 'til the fat lady sings and I have a terrible voice so no fear of that!

Sorry for the lack of personals but my dinner is calling!

lots of love to all.

Sarah x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Sarah- have no intention of giving up. Its just made us more determined to make sure that its 3rd time lucky. Just need to grieve, recoup and then face the new year with gusto! 

We can and all will be pregnant in 2010!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Third time lucky defintely works.  I'm sure Wombly was 3rd time lucky, Liz (MargotandJerry) definitely was and I was 3rd FET lucky!  So there you go!

Look after yourself, spend time with dh and in no time at all you'll be feeling much stronger and ready for battle!

Sx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sarah you are a wise wise woman ;-) I'll be coming to you for advice. Oh, enjoy your advent chocolate... DH STILL didn't buy me one!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Just bookmarking ladies, chat later,

Love and hugs, Mini xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

quick bookmark... will be back later xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well as expected the test at 3.43am today was negative. Rung the bridge and Qm's who were both sympathetic and a follow appointment at QM's has been made for 12/1. 

Already got details from the Lister ref what blood tests they require and we will book in with them soon- hopefully early Jan to start in Feb/march.  

Hope you are all ok today. Back to work which is poop and I've got a massive amount of workload to do before I finish next Thursday to go to the Carribean. With a motivation level of minus 5000 then I'm finding it difficult today.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good morning y'all!

Kezza -     sorry that miracle wasn't meant to be. You have been a huge inspiration during your cycle to lots of us on here, and your steady head has never failed to amaze me. I am glad you have your follow up appointment sorted and you have got the ball rolling with the Lister, it must really help to have something new to focus on. I certainly think changing hospitals is a wise move too, I think if QM's protocols aren't working for you, twice, then it is certainly time to seek help from those who can help you. I do truly believe that your positive attitude and determination will get you there one day. And the Lister sound fab from what I have heard on here. Just please keep posting on here, we will miss you if you move threads entirely!

Niccad - So sorry the blood test didn't reveal a hidden BFP for you     Again you have been very calm through your FET and I know that with your will and hard work you too will get there. And boo hiss at QM's being so rotten to you!    I'm hopefully not going back there but if I was I'd give them a slap! I though from what others had said you needed one true period before you could start again. And Kezza didn't have to wait six months from what I remember I swear they make it up as they go along!

SarahTM - Good to hear from you, and you are a real advocate for hope on this thread. It must have taken a lot of willpower to go through 7 cycles, but you have proven that it can work for everybody! Truly happy for you that things are going well! Keep up with the Gaviscon!

Bella - Keep that passion alive, and your hopes of a natural BFP may just happen!

Venda - WHOOPEE!!!!!!! That is great news, so you have officially started!   what great festive luck you have had! And a wonderful christams present I am sure. Did you already have the drugs? Or did they give you a batch to go home with??

Tarzangal - Just one week left! Eeeeek!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - Getting better! Not been sick in 5 days although still feeling nauseous but that is getting better as each ay goes by. I know if I stop the tabs it will come back, so will just keep them up for now!

Still can't beleive it is real, I keep convincing myself that something will happen an it will all be taken away from me. I guess when it is early and you don't get bigger (well things are getting tight actually!) and you don't feel movements it is hard to know if everything is OK in there. I am being booked on 17th Dec and have my Nuchal scan booked for 4th Jan when I will be 13 weeks, seems a lifetime away!

Put my decorations up yesterday and did some mage wrapping! Just got to get a tree now and my festive home will be complete! Feeling really cosy now, I love chirstmas! Plus advent chocolates are yummy!

Lots ot love and   to everybody!

Sarah xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

My first one was a private go and my 2nd was NHS funded. I'm with Richmond PCT who now only fund 1 NHS go and 1 drugs for the private go. Nic is with Surrey where they fund 2 NHS go's so I think hers is different. I think that Surrey fund 1 per year so that is probably why they are saying 6 months as Nic had her first go in the summer 09. Not good though when you want to get back on the horse- and I know Julie didn't sweetened the pill before she gave it to you Nic! 

Going for my maya massage tomorrow!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Ahhh I see! I'm with Kingston and they only fund one go too. So unfair all this postcode business, no other service in the NHS would get away with not complying to NICE guidelines, or at least attempting to, yet assisted conception fails to be funded. So unfair.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all - just a quick one re Surrey PCT. I've emailed someone there yesterday to get full clarification on their policy & am waiting to hear back. I found this on the internet but it says nothing on timing http://www.surreyhealth.nhs.uk/AboutUs/Whatwedo/Clinical%20Policies/Assisted%20Conception.pdf 
Postcode lottery means that Surrey will fund 2 fresh and 2 frozen cycles and will also pay for freezing (they don't have to be at blast stage) for use in your frozen cycles. I'll let you know when I hear more..... xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls thank you for well wishes, 2010 is lovely round number, beautiful year to have all our babies. the first round ,the second or third girls...remember what ever it takes    

i was given the pill and the rest will arrive in post by the 12th dec. OMG i have seen the 'pen' they call it   pen my **** , its a bloody rocket    but i suppose as long as i don't see the needle actually going in i should be fine  


oh and on the PCT front.....we are kingston PCT,as silly said 1 NHS go that is as much as i know... 

lots love love and kisses
ven
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Ven- don't worry about the injections. It is really easy when you get the hang of it. Previous to this treatment I would pass out at the site of a needle, now I don't even think about it. You'll be great! 

Richmonds theory is that they use their money where they think it is most needed. They've managed to reduce their waiting list from 2 years to 8 months due to the restriction in the numbers. Seems unfair but I don't think it will change. Even if they funded another one for us then I don't want to go back to Qm's and you can't use the free go with anybody else but them under the Richmond PCT. 

Nic- hope you are get some answers. The lady at Richmond PCT came back to me straight away.


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm Kingston PCT too... my friend lives in Essex and they get 6 goes of IUI on a monthly rolling basis followed by 3 full IVF cycles.... it's such a postcode lottery!!  

If our 'free' go isn't successful then i shall be visiting the Lister i think... have heard so many good things about it


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

venda - so so exciting that you're starting straight away... YIPPEE!!! 
Tarzangal - hope you're doing ok. When is your OTD and when are you actually going to test?? Big question I know as the Bridge give dates which are quite long after EC... Xmas BFP would be great. Really hoping for you... x

Appointment with my immune Dr was OK, but I've decided not to do a full cycle with him. Walked away feeling that, although I completely trust him on the immune front, I wasn't comfortable on the ICSI side. No idea why as his programme is completely tailored to you. Lister is closed for 2 weeks over Xmas and CRGH for 3 weeks for reburbishment so I was left not knowing where to turn. Decided in the end to stick with some familiarity and go to the Bridge. I've always felt comfortable there & they are good at answering the phone etc & I think the lab/embryolists are fantastic. No idea if they are any good to cycle with but I'll find out more on Monday when I have a consultation with them. Hoping to be stimming the start of Jan but first I need for AF to come... Where is it? After 34 years of regular AF this late thing is really annoying... feel like I can't grieve this cycle properly until it comes (is that wierd?) 

Sarah - thanks so much for posting - you always give me (and all of us) such hope xxxxx
Peabrain - you're doing exactly the right thing.. I'd be the same x

Hi to everyone else. Who's coming on Tuesday? 
Nic xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats good news Nic. I like the Bridge too and we thought about going there. They were lovely to me on the phone this morning. Make sure you do grieve properly though honey-   and enjoy Loch Lomond!!! I'm guessing you are flying now? 

We've got our follow up appointment at QM's and our initial consultation with the Lister on 12th Jan. Due to holidays we couldn't see them before xmas (they first offered the 8th or 16th) and my DH is away the first week of Jan. So fingers crossed we can start again in Feb/March. We felt very welcomed and at ease speaking to them on the phone. Called QM's straight afterwards to get my notes copied and they didn't pick up the phone and still haven't called back . Anybody got an email address for Nick or the admin girl? Just need to know if they charge for note copying. 

Also need to get booked in with my doctor for them to do the blood tests that are required. So here we go again!! 

Going to very much enjoy the next 5 weeks of having fun before having to think about being good again!!! 

Hi everyone else- I'm coming to the meet up- let us know what time!!


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Why don't we say between half six and seven for the meet? I can get there for half six and grab a table xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I might not get there until 7-7.30pm due to work. 
Tarzangal- do you want a lift?


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey whatever time people can make is fab, but I'll get there at 6.30 just to be sure we get a good table........ would be nice if someone can join me just so I'm not alone! Can people PM me if they are come, just to say that and I'll reply with my mobile number. Just so people can make contact if they cant make it, and we don't sit there all worried! We'll make it a relaxed evening and people eat if they want just drink if they want and order food whenever they are hungry!


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Just bookmarking
I like to keep up to date with all your news, 
afm I'm just waiting for my laparscopy 21st Dec. Seems like I've been waiting ages!
Good luck to you all xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - a lift would be fantastic, thanks. QM didn't charge me for the notes, we asked Nick I think to do them and they came through the post a few days later.  I hope your first day at work wasn't too horrendous??

Nic - I think it's a good decision to go for the Bridge, it's important to feel confident and comfortable with whoever you entrust to do the IVF cycle and I think it will help that you're familiar with them, plus you've got Nick there to do the accu.
My OTD is next wed (day after our meet up!!) and I'm not planning on testing early (yet...)- I want to hold on to being PUPO for as long as possible.  Today I have spots which always signals that my AF is on its way but trying to ignore them by not looking in the mirror    

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Keeping everything crossed for you Tarzangal.     
First day back was ok. 2nd one was horrible (today) but I'm home earlier than I thought today and going to see Louise for a M Massage at 5! Feel a bit emotive today so nearly cried at my morning appointment. 

Katie rang back this morning and I've sent a letter off already so looking forward to going through them! 

I'll ring or text you on Tuesday to let you know what time but probably will be around 6.45-7pm if that is ok. 

Scaruh- nice to hear from you. Not long now!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey girls,

Just bookmarking quickly as on nights and got to head off shortly.

I hope you are all ok, I shall catch up at the weekend!

Love,   &   to all xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Gosh it's unbelievably quiet on here - I read all the conversations about PCTs and how many goes you get and i'm with you girls, I find it so unfair that depending on what postcode you live in you get a different number of tx  

Venda - I am so please that you have started already what a wonderful surprise this must be! We needed some good news on here so I'm glad you brought us some. Sending you lots of    for the cycle and you'll be amongst many of the other girls on here to announce your BFP early in 2010 !  

Scaruh - good luck for the lap on the 21st Dec, I hope t will all go well and from there on you'll get onto starting Tx very soon after.

Nicnacnoo - I hope the night shift this week isn't too tiring and no more encounters with Aston Martins  

Tarzangal - sending you much    and    for OTD next week. I am very much with on the holding onto being PUPO for as long as possible. it will be lovely to meet you next Tuesday and to read about your BFP the next morning   I think the spots are a good sign, you should see my chest and face I look like a calculator and I think it's the hormones.

Kezza - Enjoy the next 5 weeks of fun and indulge in eating lovely Xmas foods, cheeses and drink some wine because come 2010 they'll be off the menu for you !

Silly - It's good to read that you have got that sickness under control and I want to say congrats on not throwing up for 5 FULL DAYS!  
I too have my dates sorted with the hospital. I have been referred to Kingston hospital and my first midwife appt is next tuesday the 9th and my 12 weeks scan + down syndrome and nuchal and other tests booked for 21st Dec. 

Nic - I hope you're having a lovely time away from it all  

Rosh - Not long   Are you excited?  

Sleepy - I asked Dr G about the swine flu vaccine this am and he told me he has done a lot of reading and research on it at the weekend and that his view was that it is best to have the jab as the risks if catching swine are greater than to have the jab. He says the american papers ensure that the vaccine is safe to take before 12 weeks however his personal recommendation would be to wait until 13 weeks if it is possible to stay away and safe from swine flu until then.

AFM - I had a scare as on Wednesday I had a small spot of brown on my pantyliner I didn't think too much of it then because it was brown and really looked like old blood not fresh (sorry TMI), I went to my GP yesterday and mentioned this and she recommended an emergency scan (this is what scared me I think!) on the NHS which they could not give until next Tuesday so I called Dr G this am and he was not too worried about the brown spot but said to come in for a scan if it would put my mind at rest so I did and saw our baby again and all was fine. Dr G told me off for being such a worrier and assured me it was fine and our little prawn is now 2.55cm! We got a new pic where we can see the head, belly, little arms and feet  
I think he is right in saying I need to relax so I am going to try and do this now and enjoy our weekend, it's my DH birthday and we have some family coming to stay with us for a diner at home on saturday night.

I'm looking forward to the meet up on Tuesday  

Have a nice weekend and love to all,
Pinpin xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Pinpin you poor thing that must have been so worrying. Glad it worked out and your little prawn is growing nicely. 

Yes tarzangal I am hoping you are not going  . And praying you get through the weekend. 

Hey everyone else. I had my first drink in 7 weeks last night and we stayed up drinking with some friends until 2am. I then had to get up for work at 7.30 so I feel like somebody has taken out my eyeballs, rubbed them on sandpaper and put them back in! Got to do it again tonight! And tomorrow!!! Christmas has well and truly started! 

xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Kezza you go girl! Kill yesterday's hangover by drinking some more tonight  
I hope you have a fun night and I love the new pic it's lovely and romantic. You and your DH will make some beautiful babies 

Pinpin x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks for your kind words Pinpin. 
I'm actually going crazy now.  I have had the worst AF pains now for 48 hours non stop - they were so bad in the night that I couldn't sleep.  I really don't see how they can be anything but a sign my AF is imminent (I get this every month but normally take a large quantity of painkillers as soon as they start) but of course I'm staying hopeful.  This 2ww is such torture isn't it? 

Anyway hope you're all having a lovely weekend and looking forward to meeting you all on Tuesday.

xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all, am really sorry have been such a bad poster on here, been busy with nights out and when not out doing Christmas shopping, card writing etc.  But still no excuse!

Niccad - really sorry to hear your news hun.  Hope you are enjoying your weekend away.

Kezza - same to you hun, am thinking of you too, I am one that had 2 failed before I got my positive, it is not an easy journey, but please God your turn will come, what is your next plan of action?  And make sure you do lots of grieving for now, you will have plenty of moments over the holidays when you will end up in tears.  Go with it and cry and rant and moan!

Pinpin - thanks for the link re swine flu, what are you doing about it?

Bellaboo - Bruges sounds lovely, we were there 2 years ago and absolutely loved it, so you will enjoy.

Rosh - would highly recommend Bruges.

Venda - great you’re on the road again, could be a good sign starting now and not having too long to think about it all.

Tarzangal - sending you lots of positive vibes, really hope you get your BFP!  I suffered big time with lots of AF pains just before OTD and look at me now, so don’t give up hope.

Silly - thanks for your PM regarding the meet up, Tuesday is it?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - all going well, just knackered a lot of the time, am hoping you are all going to be in the same boat soon.

love Sleepy xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks sleepy. Next step is an appointment at the Lister on 12th jan. Got war and peace from them on Friday to read through, complete and send off. Hoping to get that done before christmas. glad you are well. xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Kezza - Lister are great, they will sort you out, do you know who you are seeing?    3rd time lucky!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Think we are seeing Marie Wren. They said the deputy director and i think that is her. Thanks Sleepy- I forgot you were a Lister girl! xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls, just to let you know that it didn't work out for me this time.  I've been bleeding since yesterday and it's much heavier today.  I'm heartbroken, I was really hoping for a lovely Christmas present.  x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Been thinking of you all day and wondered if there was any news. That is rubbish- really hoped this was your time. So sorry. See you tomorrow to hopefully cheer you up a bit. xx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Tarzangal - I'm so sorry, like Kezza I really hoped this one would be the one for you. I was reading an Nat Geo article in QM today about some guy who kayaked across the north pole - 'never give up' was his motto & he made it. I'm sure one day will all will. That won't make the news today any easier for you, but one day, it *will* work... have you done the test yet or just going on the bleeding? Is there any glimmer of hope?

PinPin - sorry to hear you had a scare but glad that everything is ok! Hope you had a relaxing w/e.

I've had a bit of a scare - had some bleeding yesterday (bright red  ) & stomach ache. Went into QM for a scan & although everything is ok, she could could see quite a bit of bleeding around & therefore I'm a high risk of mc apparently. Am now home (meaning aborted trip to Cumbria) & putting my feet up. Oh this journey isn't easy!

Although I'm now around for tomorrow's meet up, not sure I'll make it if my feet are meant to be up - will see how I feel. Would love to meet you all.

pbxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Tarzangal      I am so so so sorry that it's not worked. Is AF truly here now? I'm praying that it's stopped and that there is still some hope. The OTD from the Bridge are so long after EC that it seems most of us don't reach OTD. I hope that you're coping OK. Are you still coming tomorrow? I'll completely understand if you can't face it although I'd love to meet you. Thinking of you xx

Peabrain - hope you're OK. Seems that I've been reading about loads of bleeds recently. It's obviously really common. Did QM say to do anything apart from put your feet up? I hope that you're taking it really easy and that the bleeding around the embie goes xxx

Kezza - how are you doing? I'm really looking forward to seeing you tomorrow for some group hugging  

AFM - Loch Lomond was really good and relaxing. It was good to actually escape from work and have some time with DH. We didn't really discuss the BFN as I wanted to just get away from it which might sound a bit odd. I'm still feeling very numb about it all - but think that my FET cycle has been so much easier than the fresh one so perhaps the meltdown won't be the same as last time??!? I saw the Bridge this morning and absolutely loved them. They completely agreed with all my immune TX and agreed to do the same (well .. mostly). Due to my AMH levels I'm starting short protocol ICSI in January... No DR which will be a bit strange but he said that my 7 eggs last time means I'm a poor responder so short protocol it is 

Who's coming tomorrow? Silly - I can't get there until 7:15ish - hope this is ok x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

tarzangal said:


> Hi girls, just to let you know that it didn't work out for me this time. I've been bleeding since yesterday and it's much heavier today. I'm heartbroken, I was really hoping for a lovely Christmas present. x


i am so so sorry darling    No words can describe how i feel for you 

xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Just to say Tarzangal am really sorry to read your news, thinking of you hun.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks for your messages girls, it really means a lot xx

Peabrain - I hope you are ok, thinking of you too xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening girls!

Just a short one as on my phone in on call room. Although not sure if I know how to keep it short!

Tarzangal - So sorry to hear about the bleeding (hugs, no smilies I'm afraid!) I hope it has settled and you will test on Wednesday and the news will be good. Was thinking of you the weekend but obviously so sorry to hear the news.

Peabrain - Hugs for you too. Hope the bleeding settles and you defy the sceptics. Do you have another scan booked?

Nic - Sounds like the trip to Loch Lomond was just the remedy, and also some psotiveness from the Bridge. Have you thought about doing the Mind/Body course there. I know ir is more money but I REALLY LOVED IT, and can truly say I beleive it helped me get my BFP. It is the best £500 I have ever spent, and would recommend it to anyone. I'll tell you more about it tomorrow if you want to know.

Sleepy - Got your PM, hope you can make tomorrow, call me if you can't.

Kezza - How are you?

Mini - Got your PM also, looking forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Bella - I have PM'd you my outfit plans, hope you can spot me!

So, tomorrw is from half six, but no pressure to get there at that time! We will arrive when we arrive, I'm just getting there to get a good big space for us, what with it being christmas and everything. Peole can eat if they want and no-one has to wait for anyone else before they order, it is all done at the bar when you are ready. And I'm saying because I can guaruntee i'll be ravenous quite early and these things just can't wait any more! Perhaps we can order around half seven, they way most people will be there I am sure.

Really looking forward to seeing people I have already met tomorrow, and making new friends for thOse I haven't met, althought it kinda feels like I know you all already!

Lots of love x x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just a quick one to say Tarzangal I am so sorry to read your news    

Peabrain - I'm really sorry about your scare but relieved that it's ok and   for the bleeding to stop. Keep those feet up  

Silly - sorry but i can't remember if we said the Albany or the Harts Boatyard in the end   I will aim to be there between 6.30 and 7pm I will be driving from work from Hammersmith so really depends on traffic  

I'm going for the NHS scan tomorrow am (the one that was recommended by my GP when I had the spot of brown a week ago) so i'm going even though I have had the private one since. I hope nothing will have changed and baby will still be fine    

Night night and really looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow 

Pinpin x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Just a quick one from me to say I'm so so sorry   Tarzangal and as someone said you will get there in the end!! Don't want to bore you with my story but a lot of people on here I'm living proof that even though the dr tell you it's very unlikely to happen to you it's still does    

Pinpin keep   hun you will be fine for your nhs scan hun  

Kezza you're doing well (or sound like you are  ) Would have love to come to the meet up tomorrow so I could give you a real one of these   

Niccad I hope and   that your next cycle works babe as you so deserve it and maybe a change of clinics is exactly what the doctor ordered   

Peabrain try and relax (I know easier said than done) but bleeding is very common in early pregnancy: I bled with dd#1 and #2   


Silly


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Sorry don't know what's happened my screen kept jumping  

Silly how are you feeling?  Do you know where I can get the sterifeed bottle you get in the maternity ward?  I use them to express as they fit my medela electric breastpump.  I know they're meant to be one use and the ones I got from hospital are starting to look a bit "naff"  

Mini still here hun?  hope you're doing ok  

Ven how are you feeling babe? Not long till your BFP now  

Tanya, Liz, Lou and Sarah big     And a big hello to everyone I've missed but that my big attempt at personals  

AFM, life's busy as to be expected and all 3 girls are doing fab.  Put more pics of Eva on ** for the ones that are on there and we are patiently waiting for the 15th so we can go and introduce her to the surgeon who will be performing the lip and palate op..  Screen jumping again so will now go  

Love and babydust to all 

Sam


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh god what a day! Peabrain that is horrible- has it stopped? We completely understand if you don't come tomorrow but if you need a lift then I'm sure we can sort between us.
Tarzangal- is there any hope? Have you done a test? Really praying it is good news but I know how you feel and you just know when it isn't. Please come tomorrow and I'll promise I'll play chauffeur, nurse maid and hugs on request! 
Nic- that is brilliant news. Yes I've found it easier this time. I don't think we'll be cycling together this time as probably starting in feb or march but I want to go for the short protocol.
hi Sam- you are not coming? What? Can't believe I won't get a hug!!! Glad you are settling into the mum of 3 role and little Eva is doing well. 

Hi everyone else. Mini- get ready to be inundated with Lister questions!

I'm ok. can't believe it was only this time last week as time seems to have moved on and I haven't cried since last Tuesday. very busy back at work and going on hols on Friday so lots to do. 
Stopped in to see my friend today who gave birth 10 days ago. She asked if I wanted to cuddle him and I said "no I can't- too hard" and she said "huh?" so I told her. It was weird I really didn't want to hold him- too difficult at the moment but I kept staring at him. Happy for them (no over the moon for them) but its too hard at the moment. 

Anyway looking forward to seeing you (well most of you) tomorrow.


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi girls.

Just bookmarking & to say have a lovely evening tonight!  Wish I could come but finish work late & live about an hours drive away... 

Tarzangal - Sorry it's not looking too hopeful at the moment.     to you.

Peabrain - Have got everything crossed for you that bleeding settles down.

Niccad - Have tried to pm you but my computer won't let me.    Do you mind me asking you here what you're AMH levels are?  Just being nosey but mine are 20 & only got 3 eggs last time.  Qm's still want to DR me on my next cycle but have been told my other Consultant (Woking Nuffield) that with a normal AMH & low egg retrieval that I'm also a poor responder & shouldn't DR.  QM's told me they can't have 2 different consultants doing my treatment (which I understand!) but can't see why I still have to do the same protocol if it wasn't successful....

Mini - Will text you soon, tried PMing you too....!

AFM - Have got my QM appointment next Tuesday to hopefully restart my 2nd ivf after my 6 month delay.  Have been told it'll be Feb/march before I can start though. 

Love to all,
Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Nicki - your AMH levels are fine - what about FSH? My AMH is 6   and FSH is 7. I made 7 eggs on 225mg menophur last time. QM said they wouldn't put me on the pill next time, would switch to buserin injections rather than sniffing and would increase menophur to 300mg - but would still do long protocol. The Bridge are doing short protocol which means I start DR and stimming on day 2 and I'll be on 375mg menophur. Have you spoken to Dr Kalu about your protocol at QM? He is the best guy to speak to & is far more flexible about changing out of the standard. I agree - there's no point doing exactly the same again when it didn't work. Surely they are meant to learn from each go & adjust....


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad - Thanks for your reply 

I haven't had my FSH done for a year but it was around 6.  The reason I was asked to do the AMH test was partly due to my age as well as the poor response.  It was Dr Kalu who suggested it!  Last time I was on 5 ampules of Menopur (can't remember what that amounts to!), & this time I'm going up to 6.  I've been told by Mrs Bevan I don't have to use the OCP this time, felt so hormonal last time, but a few of the nurses have tries to talk me into doing them as it gives them better control over my cycle.  

I've also been given the burselin injections to use as didn't DR at all on the spray last time - which they put down to me having what appeared to be a Polyp (turns out I didn't) but was the reason for my (unnecessary) 6 month delay.

So, who knows why I responded so badly last time but as my AMH & FSH were all fine I should have got more than 3 eggs, even at the grand old age of 39!!  I guess I'm just a poor responder.  
Fingers crossed they let me go ahead without the OCP, looks like we'll be doing a similar protocol at QM's!

Good luck at The Bridge!    When are you starting?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Nicki - if you push I'm 100% sure you won't have to use OCP again. I turned into a monster on it  . 5 ampoles is 375mg. I've been told by Bridge that I'll start on the high dose with the plan to reduce once I've got a load of follicles. Apparantly that makes for better quality eggs??!! Odd how you've got great AMH & FSH and yet poor response. Guess that the DR& stimming just doesn't work so well for some people. At least you know you've got loads of time to try with that AMH (I had a complete panic over mine). I'm starting next AF which should be NY's day  . Although DH and I are obviously hoping that this month will be 'the one' and it'll work naturally before 2010!! He wants to adopt the Gavin and Stacy twice a day method  
xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

He he, so would my DH   

We're still trying au natural.  I've just had a delivery of those instead cups which is meant to keep all special stuff up close & personal IYKWIM!

Julie did say to me to make it every other day with male factor (which we have) but Zita West recommend as much   as possible with or without MF!  What's a girl to do?!

Fingers crossed you'll get your BFP before the New Year!

  

Love Nicki
xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Girls. 

I'm really sorry but I'm not gonna be able to make it tonight, I'm stuck at work with a mountain of stuff to get through before I can leave. I need a new job!  

Kezza – I feel really bad as I know you wanted to have a natter about the Lister, we can try and sort something else out soon if you want to pick my brains  

Tarzangal – I'm really so sorry to hear your news hun  

Peabrain – Really praying that things settle down for you, keep those feet up  

Nicki – I got your text, I'd love to meet for a cuppa on Saturday x

Niccad – I'm starting with my Jan cycle too... I'm due on the 2nd so it looks like we're gonna be cycle buddies, yippieeee  Although I'm doing this funny long microdose whatsit so I guess you'll get to EC before me. I was so relived that our consultant thought she could help us that I didn't really ask all the right questions about the protocol and I can't find too much about it on google apart from that it is often used as a last resort for PR's 

Better dash, gonna miss you all tonight, have fun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello all - just to say have a lovely time tonight gossiping away, I'd love to join you but my Dad is staying with me tonight & don't think I can leave him as he's come to look after me with DH being away! Kezza - thanks a lot for your offer of a lift too, much appreciate the thought.

Have fun!

peabrainxxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

same from me girls,have lovely night. i was going to surprise you all as would love to know more,feel bit lonely in all this   drugs arrived today......i have no clue............. 

BUT, literally walked into my bathroom door this morning,ended up in hospital. Nose attached but i do look like i have been in fight   , mild concussion ,lot of bruising .....told to take it easy. i will have to pick your brains online then.....


enjoy
ven
xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

writing this from my phone. Harts is shut for refurbishment tonight!!! We are now in the victoria pub on surbiton high street xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello ladies....

So sorry I have not been able to come for drinks tonight, would have loved to have met you all, only just got back from work and back in at 6am!!

I hope you all have/are having a lovely time, and I'll look forward to meeting you all next time!

Love to all xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope your drinkies went well... we just finished putting up our crimbo tree  

So we had our appt today with Dr Kaur and she was lovely - went through bits and pieces and a quick scan - she seemed impressed with my knowledge of IVF which was good although probably annoying when i kept beating her to the punchline   

Then saw Julie to confirm dates etc - she was lovely.

So it's looking like March 4th i get my period and will be on BCP from 6th March with EC/ET end of April.  Looks like that bit will be on my mum's birthday so maybe she'll be watching down on me and sending me some luck  

Hope you are all okay xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Rosh- that is brilliant news!!! You are on your way! 

Oh dear Ven that doesn't sound good!! Pick away anytime and we'll answer most questions I am sure!

Lovely to see those girls that made it tonight. Let you know how I get on tomorrow with Julie (the counsellor) Sorry I was in my negative/angry phase of grief. Normal service will resume soon I promise! 

We can and all will be pregnant in 2010!


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm with you on that Kezza! This time next year i'll be pregnant (or very poor from trying!!).

i figure if i throw enough money at it, something has to stick!!


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosh - that's great news

Kezza - looking forward to hearing about your adventures with Julie the counsellor....

To all the girls who came out last night, I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU.  I was in a very bad state before I came out, feeling so low about my BFN (which was "officially" confirmed this morning   ) and I came away from last night feeling much better.  Not sure if it was being able to share my feelings or hear success stories but it really helped.  It was lovely to meet you all and I'm feeling much better today and have started to take my next steps to what I hope will be a BFP early next year        And Kezza, you were right, you did manage to make me laugh  

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Tarzangal- I'm sure I didn't do this alone!!! Good to see you smile and that you are formulating your plan. 

Well what a day!!! I went to see Julie the counsellor today at QM's. I found myself having a good old moan about the patient care and lack of availability of certain people. She was very sympathetic and said that I should write in and give them my feedback. She also said that she would discuss with Miss Bevan in the new year so that they can improve for everyone else. 
We talked about what had happened and ended up talking about some deeper issues which I think is what made me cry. And then I couldn't stop. Really embarassing walking through the hospital with swollen eyes and make up down my face and I've had a headache ever since. 
Anyway it has left me completely drained so I'm going to have a glass of wine and an early night!


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Tarzangel - glad we made you feel better, you will get there hun!  But make sure you do your necessary grieving now!

Kezza - glad you got all that off your chest with Julie, sounds like you should go again and talk things through.  Very theraputic - talking and crying!

To the girls that couldn't come last night we missed you, maybe the next one in January??

And to the girls I did see, some old faces, some new, it was lovely as always and really hope us pregnant ones didn't upset you by being there, but that we gave you hope that it does work, 1st time for some lucky ones but then 3rd time lucky for me and of course wasn't it SarahTM that was the lucky 7!!  Keep positive and 2010 will be your year.

AFM - went for my GTT (glucose test) today, won't have the results until Friday.  Have another scan in the morning to check the amniotic fluid level and then back to the hospital on Friday to discuss GTT results and the scans.  Please God all will be ok.

Enjoy your evening, xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck Sleepy- let us know how you get on tomorrow. 

I can't go back to Julie as she won't see me when I'm a Lister girl. And she is on holiday from 18th dec to 10th jan so I can't go before then. She said the lady at the lister is very good. 
But I would recommend it to others as its a good space to get everything out.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I'm stuck at work again, booooooo!  I'm so sorry I missed out on last night, it sounds like a good time was had by all. 

Just wanted to say to Kezza that I'm seeing the councilor at the Lister tomorrow so I'll let you know how I get on. I've been really struggling to get my PMA back after last time which is why I've not been posting quite so much, I don't want to bring all you lovely ladies down with me... I just can't really imagine ever getting a BFP now, I feel like I'm already grieving the idea that we'll never be a mummy and daddy  Hopefully tomorrow will put me back on track, it's only 3 and a bit weeks until we start again! 

Good luck with your tests Sleepy, I hope all is going well 

Love to everyone else, 
Mini xxxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening all!

So lovely to meet so many of you last night and finally put a face to a username.  Tarzangal, glad that the meet up helped you and that Kezza even managed to make you laugh. Hang in there - 2010 WILL be our year!

Rosh - so pleased for you that you finally got a date  . It was a real shame that you couldn't make it last night, but hopefully if we have a Jan / Feb meet up you'll be there.

Sleepy - do let us know how you get on as it sounded quite worrying  

Silly - thanks for organising it and lovely to meet you.

I'm off on Friday to West Wittering for the week-end with my family. I've booked a cottage as their christmas present and I can't wait to hang out with my 3 year niece. I've bought her a pair of Dora the Explorer walkie talkies which I'm equally excited to try out!!

Bellaboo xx


----------



## domenica (Nov 3, 2008)

Pin Pin
i have just seen your news. Made my day
Havent been on here for 6 months but thinking of you all- sarah,womble, feline, sleepy dwarf, tanya

and wow congrats sam

love and hugs
didi


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just to say I wish I made last night but obviously got my hands very full right now and I've also got a house full of bugs... Aaliyah was vomiting and diarrh..(sp?) last thursday and now Keira has 39.8 temp so I think a trip to gp tomorrow's coming!! I think she's got an ear infection as when I was trying to take her temp she really didn't want me near her ears and screamed the place down!!    And since dh's come back from work he's been whingeing and complaining his body aches and he's got a temp and doesn't feel like eating (oh poor thing!!) I'm mysef feel like a headache's coming up but you don't hear me complain!!

Didi lovely to hear from you hun and thank you    what are you up to these days?

Evening all  

Sam


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Eveing everybody!

Sam - Sorry to hear about all the bugs, hope you manage to keep the defences up! I am in process of getting you some bottles but busy busy, will grab some by the end of the week.

Kezza - I'm glad you went to the appointment today, and glad you let your emotions go. I think these thigs take time to get our heads around, and we do get bitten in the bum, just when we think we are ok. Hopefully Mini can give you some guidance on the Lister lady!

Tarzangal - I'm really glad you came, even If I didn't get to speak to you a bit down the other end of table. I once had a friend who came to another meet up similar and she said that if it was anything else she wouldn't have gone, but felt comfortable around people who she knew she didn't have to explain to. I really hope we made you feel comfortable and easy, and that it helps in your greiving process. So sorry it din't work out this time, but I really believe there are a lot of 3rd time luckies there!

Bella - Thanks for coming and saving my life! I haven't been to West Witterings in Donkeys, reminds me of my childhood! Sounds like you really have your head screwed on re:expectations and future, it can be so hard to keep our feet on the ground through all of this, and thinks it make for a calm Bella during treatment!

Pinpin - Lovely to see you little bump buddy! Hope the hame went down wel and I have opened your eyes to the things you actually can eat when pregnant! Enjoy that baked Camerbert!

Sleepy - Been thinking of you all day! Really hope the results on Friday are OK, (even if it is a bit slow!) and that the scan goes OK tomorrow. My offer still stands, call me any time!

Rose - Thanks for gtting away from your work party to come and see us, you really completed the group! Hope the follow up goes well and that the wedding plans continue smoothly! So exciting!

Mini - Good luck with the appt tomorrow, and never worry about dragging us down, we are here to pick you up! I hope the counsellor gives you some good strategies, and make sure you enjoy christmas! It will be your last one alone i am sure!

Nic - Thanks for coming last night, and glad you got the ball rolling quickly to keep treatment moving. The Bridge sound great and with you immunes on board they will get you sorted. Your lovely big smile last night made me feel lovely after quite a hard day yesterday.

Hi to everyone else!

Thanks to all the girls for coming last night, hope more of us can make it to the next one. And thank you for still coming despite the last minute change of plan, I was really looking forward to the fish and chips!

Well it has been a really hard emotional day for me today. Not sure if any of you have read about it but the press have been all over a case of a midwife that commited suicide back in January of this year. She was a good colleague and friend of mine, and to read the verdict in the papers today instead of from our managers has been really hard. And what is also hard is that the things that have been printed about the way it was handled have been grossly overplayed. Made me feel really sick to read about her like she was just some peice of news the media couldn't wait to sink their teeth into. A big meeting has been called tomorrow and hopefully some questions will be answered. RIP my friend x x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

hey ladies just wanted to let you know that am still about and havent forgotten you, am always reading and thinking of you all. Hugs to you all, am feeling positive there will be more BFPs in early 2010  Anyhoo if I dont stop by any time soon, hope you all have a lovely Xmas xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Silly So sorry to hear about your friend  

Sam I hope your household is feeling better soon  

Didi Good to hear from you again.  How are you doing?

A big hello to everyone and if I don't get on here again before Christmas have a lovely Christmas


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hope you all have a good week- off on my holidays!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hope u have a fab holiday kezza- and enjoy those Caribbean cocktails x
Hi to every one else, will post properly tomorrow x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

How are you all?  Have just written all my Christmas cards, now sitting down to relax on laptop in front of tv.  Can't wait for Gavin and Stacy!!!!

Mini - really sorry you’ve been feeling so down, make sure you come to the next meet up as you will feel better after!  How did you get on with the Lister?

Bellaboo - weekend in a cottage sounds lovely, as for the walkie talkies - even better fun!

Domenica - we were just talking about you the other night, me and Pinpin - wondering how you were.  So how are you doing?  Has it really been 6 months since you’ve been on here?

Rose - didn’t get to talk to you at all the other night, but gather wedding plans were being discussed!!  Very exciting, when you getting married?

Silly - Really sorry to hear about your friend, I did hear about it on the news, my ears picked up when I heard midwife!  The media are terrible for telling stories incorrectly.  Hope you get some answers.   to your friend.

Tanya - how are you doing?

Som - the same, how are you?

Kezza - enjoy your holiday, am quite jealous!!

As for me, had scan this morning and amniotic fluid higher than Monday, bit of a worry but trying not to think about it too much.  Am meeting the consultant tomorrow morning to discuss scans and GTT results!

Take care, nearly the weekend, xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Sleepy I hope the meeting goes well tomorrow   I'm good thanks. Just got a job, I start in Jan 

Kezza Have a good holiday x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks all. 

Good luck Sleepy- I'll be thinking of you! xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Well looking forward to Gavin and Stacy last night wasn't such a good idea, ended up in tears at the end!  For those that watch will understand, but won't say anything on here in case people who do watch haven't seen the episode yet - put it down to being a hormonal woman!

Anyway, today was a disaster -   NHS, Kingston hospital!!!  Basically was there to see consultant to get results of 28 week bloods, GTT and to discuss the scans!  They've recently got a new IT system and both bloods have been messed up - one taken last Friday and one taken on Wednesday.  They put a bar code on the bloods and pathology scan the code to see what they are testing for.  Both were done incorrectly!  I had a bit of melt down and was in tears!  Am so annoyed with them and was really psyched up for results of everything today!  Big chance I will give birth early too, so now not sure whether to travel home to Ireland for Christmas as will be nearly 33 weeks coming back.  So all in all a stressful and emotional day!

Hope everyone else had a better day than I had.

Sleepy xx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Sleepy - so sorry to hear about the massive c*ck up with the blood tests! Kingston are a disorganised nightmare at the best of times in that department, so you really have my sympathy   As I said to you before, I've had to wait for up to 2.5hours to see a consultant, just to then be told that everything was fine    

Did they take more bloods today? Can you talk to one of the consultant's about their thoughts on an early birth, or was it one of them that said so orginally?

I know it's easier said than done but please try not to stress too much about things and try and speak to someone again about it    

Liz
x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Liz - they're doing bloods again on Monday because have to be fasting for glucose test.  They were the ones that suggested early birth, they will see how things go, have to have another scan at 32 weeks, which is between Christmas and New Year so now not sure whether to go home to Ireland or not!  Have a private scan book for Tuesday in New Victoria hospital - a Fetal Wellbeing scan - so will see how that goes.

Hope all good with you. xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Sleepy - so sorry you've had such a stressful day   you really don't need the doctors to mess up when you are awaiting important results, I feel for you and hope they have at least offered to redo the tests and speed up the results  . Have you asked their advice about travelling to Ireland at 33 weeks? i don't know what to advise but really understand how difficult those decisions are to make. Good luck for the private scan on Tuesday   

Didi - I'm so glad to read you! Sleepy and I were wondering how you were doing the other day. So how are you doing? I hope all is well and you will give us some news very soon, you are missed on here  

Silly - I am really sorry to read about your friend   I hope you are feeling a bit better about it now x

Liz - so nice to read you, how are you? My first impressions of Kingston hopsital aren't the best then   however I count myself lucky to be on the way to experience their disorganisation   (if that makes sense!)

Kezza - have a lovely relaxing holiday   make sure you take some great pics so you can post one on here  

Tanya - how are you? Will you be going to Ireland with little Jess for Xmas?  

Samia - so sorry to hear about the illness in your household, I hope they're gone now and you are enjoying a lovely weekend with your Dh and the 3 girls  

Bella - i hope you have a lovely weekend at the witterings. I love it there! 

Mini me - we missed you at the meet up, please don't work too hard   I know what you mean when you feel like it will never happen I really felt like this too. I am convinced that it will happen for you, you have chosen a great clinic and they will get you there. Look at Sleepy, the Lister has worked for her and it will for you too. Only 3 weeks and you'll be starting the cycle  

Tarzangal - it was lovely chatting to you the other night. I am sorry that the BFN was confirmed though   and hope that you will find the best option going forward  

Hi to everyone else, it was lovely to see everyone the other night between girls who can truely understand what it's like to go through this journey  

AFM - I've had my first appointment with the midwife on Wednesday and she was very nice and went through quite a bit of my history, my UC and so on. She has referred me to be seen by the consultant early Jan due to my medical condition and all  the drugs I'm on! I've also had today the results of my retest for immunes and some of the markers are high and in fact higher than they were 2 weeks ago which is always a threat to the baby so I'm going again to see my private Dr for another drip tomorrow in the hope it can bring the levels down   I'm also going back to greece on tuesday for another booster of the other immune thingy. It is so scary to be constantly reminded i'm a high risk m/c and knowing that I am doing everything I can to prevent something bad from happening but the only thing I can really do is then wait.

I've had quite a stressful day at work yesterday with a new starter who had been working for me for 1 month and suddenly decided to resign yesterday and wanted to leave there and then for "personal reasons" and scared the hell out of me with some seriously strange comments and an evil look on her face  . It seemed to me that she was in a hurry to flee the country for a mysterious reason!

I'm waiting for my DH to come home from work and will try to convince him to get back out to a restaurant somewhere as really could do with a nice diner that I really don't want to cook myself and don't want my DH to have to cook after sitting on the M25 for ages!

Lots of love to all,

Pinpin x


----------



## peabrain (Oct 26, 2009)

Mini – hope the councillor appointment went well & that your PMA has returned – 3 weeks will fly by with Christmas n'all - and hard I know but enjoy it, chances are this is your last one as a family of two!   

Samia – hope the bugs have left the family & they’ll stay away now  ! Sounds as though you’ve had more than your fair sure. 

Silly – really sorry that you had to reach so much in the papers about someone close to you. Very very tough... hope you & other colleagues got through it.  Hope you eventually got your fish & chips somewhere else instead – how typical that Harts was shut – can’t be great for the Christmas trade! What’s this about baked camembert?!! Guess it’s ok if cooked then? Does that mean parma ham on a pizza is ok too? 

Kezza – thinking of you in the sunshine!! 

Sleepy – very envious of you having written ALL your cards! Really sorry to hear you had a bad appointment – fricking IT systems.. hope you work out where to be for Christmas & the scan goes ok on Tuesday.

Oh the irony of the end of Gavin & Stacy – be interesting to see how the story line of this one goes.. DH & I randomly watched the Cold Feet series3  just before starting our tx – the one where Adam & Rachel have IVF – it ended up being quite helpful as I was always doing ok on mood swings if I wasn’t smashing plates & we had a good laugh about putting on a CD of mating whales during ET! Obviously we’ll ignore the ending of that series, but they get there eventually. Apologies to those who have no idea what I’m talking about!   

PinPin – so sorry that you’re going through so much, but you sound just so together, as though if anyone can cope with this, you can!     You’re amazing... Hope you had a yummy meal somewhere.

AFM, I’m at the stage of going slightly potty as still on ‘take it easy’ advice which is tough being at home alone!  DH is away for another 5 sleeps (or non-sleeps as the case seems to be!). Have been pottering around but when I do go out & about I get hugely tired very quickly – then can’t sleep at night! Something of a vicious circle, but hopefully it’ll improve.

Have good weekends all – two weeks to Christmas – where’s that come from?!
peabrainxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Pinpin said:


> My first impressions of Kingston hopsital aren't the best then  however I count myself lucky to be on the way to experience their disorganisation  (if that makes sense!)


Pinpin - (and anyone else) please be reassured that the maternity wards are so fantastic and the staff there really look after you and your new arrival. 
It's more the antenatal dept where you go for scans and to see the hospital midwives & consultants. None of my NCT friends went there, as I think it's more if they class you as an 'at risk' pregnancy, which IVF pregnancies seem to be rated as 
I think part of the chaos is just due to the fact that they see so many people as Kingston is the main hospital in the area.

Hope all goes well with the tx back in Greece 

Sleepy - why you don't go back to Ireland anyway, if for nothing else, then for a change of scenery and to get away from thinking about things here. It sounds as though you could do with a lovely family Christmas and a bit/lot of family hugs at the moment 

Hello everyone else - good to hear from you again Didi 

xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I hope you're all having a nice weekend.  I've been out for a bike ride in Richmond Park which was nice but very cold.

Sleepy - sorry to hear about the stress you've been having and I hope the test on Tuesday will give you some peace of mind

Silly - sorry to hear about your colleague.  I hope you got some answers at the meeting.

Mini - I understand how you feel.  ATM I'm convinced that I'm destined not to be a Mum and sometimes it's so hard to keep up the PMA.  How did you appt at the Lister go?

Pinpin - good luck for the trip to Greece

Peabrain - sorry you're going a bit mad but your DH will be home soon to take care of you

Rose - keep us updated on your wedding plans, so exciting!

Bella - hope you had a lovely time in the Witterings(?) I'm going to have to look up where they are though  

AFM have follow up appt with Dr Kalu tomorrow.  Am a bit worried he'll tell me there's no point doing any more IVF    I have however got another 3 appts coming up with 3 other clinics    in the hope that one of them will tell me something positive and maybe have some ideas on how the tx can work better.  I really need to hear positive things so I can get into a more celebratory mood for Christmas.

xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you’ve all had a lovely weekend.

Pinpin - Will be thinking of you as you head off to Greece, am sure it is a pain to have to do it, but will be well worth it.  Wonder what the story is on your work colleague?!  Strange!

Peabrain - hope you’ve sleeping a bit better.  How many more sleeps??

Tarzangal - good luck with your follow up appointment, will be interesting to see what he says.  And at least 3 more clinics to see too, so that will give you some answers.  You will get there hun, hope you get that PMA back soon.

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

Sleepy xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everyone hope you are all well.
It was lovely to meet some of you last week.
Things have been manic and I dont seen to have much time. Wedding invites and christmas shopping/wrapping.

     to all that need it and I     for the BFP for us all one by one.I have not caught up yet as I have 20pages to read and will do asap.
I have an appointment tom at QM,I am late this month was suppose to be the 5-9 something like that as its the first since our cycle so probably be here soon-have not done a test yet though as it only confirms the worst!!.

Sending lots of love and     and wont leave it as long this time,def as it is so hard to catch up.... 

Take care everyone xxxxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All!

I am so sorry, have worked so many hours this last week that I have been unable to get online and keep up with the 'goings on', so am very out of date and feeling ignorant!

I hope those of you who met up last week had a lovely time, I had been hoping to come along, but had to work so missed out  .  Hopefully next time!!!

Well, afm, we had our appt with Dr Kalu today, he is so nice!!!  (Well anything is an improvement on the doc we have seen on our previous 2 visits!!).  He is putting DH onto hormone injections due to low LH, FSH, & Testosterone.  He is seeking advice on doseage, then we can collect the prescription.  He wants me to have the Hysteroscopy & Laperoscopy done, then go back to see him.  At that visit he wants to book our cycle!!  So we just have to keep fingers crossed and   that the jabs help my DH, and they dont find anything bad in me.  DH is trying to make me be positive and happy, but still so scared things wont work out.  Still, Dr Kalu made us feel the most positive we have since we started with all this, so I will TRY with the   whilst   like billyo!!!

Got a busy couple of days trying to write cards, wrap presents and post parcels as working practically all of Christmas and New Year (for flat rate), lucky me!!!  Too much to do and so little time!

I hope you are all well and feeling suitably festive!!  I have stopped at 3 christmas tree's!

Anyway, love and best wishes to you all, and sorry again for being totally out of touch, been thinking of you all though...



xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rose - oooh I hope that this might turn into some good news for you, you never know...... 

Nicnacnoo - glad your appt with Dr Kalu went well, keep up the PMA

AFM my appt with Dr Kalu was awful.  Not his fault of course but he basically told me that we have very little chance (10%) of any more IVF working and that I should consider donor eggs  (my eggs are really poor quality although they don't know why).  I am utterly devastated and could barely function yesterday.  I have always said that I don't want to go down the donor eggs / sperm  route and can't believe that it has come to this.  My only thread of hope is that when I meet the Lister tomorrow they are going to tell me something different.  I remember Mini had a bad appt with QM but then the Lister gave her hope, I'm praying it will be the same for me.  If not, I don't know what I will do


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Evening Girls  

Tarzangal - Sorry you had a difficult meeting with Dr Kalu.  Really hope you can find some answers & that The Lister can set you on the road to your BFP.  I imagine you must have lots to think about.  Thinking of you  

Rose - Any news?  Have you tested?! 

Nicnacnoo - Sounds like you had a positive meeting at QM.  Hope you can get your Lap/hysteroscopy sorted quickly then you'll be well on your way!

Hello to everyone else - It's very quiet on here at the moment!

AFM - Had my appointment at Qms today to get my dates & have been really lucky & been squeezed in to start next month!!   
I was expecting to be told I had to wait till March/April time, but was pleasantly surprised when Julie said I could start in Jan, no OCP this time & I'll be using the Burselin injections instead of the nasal spray.
So after a 5 month delay I'm finally getting to start my 2nd IVF (for the 2nd time!) Phew!, thought that would never happen...

Niccad - You were right!  I didn't really have to push to not do the OCP & it seems quite easy, I just start D/R injections on day 21 of my next cycle.  So it should all go a bit quicker, hopefully!

 to us all!
Love Nicki xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening All!

Tarzangal - Thanks for your kind words, so so sorry your appt didn't go well.  I have all crossed that the news from The Lister is more promising for you  

Nicki70 - Thanks for your kindness.  Thrilled for you that you have the green light!!  Lets hope you have your dream start to 2010!!  

Lots of love to everyone else, its quiet on here, guess everyone is busy wrapping pressies etc!

xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Rose - how’d you get on at your appointment?  Any news for us??

Nicnacnoo - Glad your appointment went well, he is a lovely man!  And seems to have a good plan for you.  Poor you having to work all over the Christmas and New Year.

Tarzangal - sorry to hear your appointment was so awful!  Talk about knocking you when you’re down.  But I wouldn’t give up yet, see what the Lister say.  NHS always looking for ways to cut costs.

Nicki - great you can get started again, after all the hassle you’ve had maybe this is the one for you.

AFM - met with private consultant today for scan, he was lovely.  At the New Vic hospital in Kingston.  Reassured us that whilst fluid is a little higher than normal he really doesn't think it's anything to worry about, it seems I have a big baby and that's probably the reason for high fluid!  Have scan again in the new year with Kingston so he said see how that one goes and then they'll review it, but he definitely reassured us.  So now all I've got to worry about is a big baby - ouch!!  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok, Sleepy xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,
very quiet here  

hope you are all looking forward to xmas in this fine white weather    

just wanted to ask....keep reading about acupuncture and IVF on the internet. would you recommend?  how much should i expect to pay?   thanks for answers girls
love to all ven
xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Ven - You should try Nick at the Bridge, he will do accu straight before and after your ET.  Cost is £295 but means you don't have to go anywhere, you just turn up at the Bridge a bit earlier so it's really convenient.  It's hard for me to say if it works as I didn't have it on my first go and did on the second but got BFNs both times.  But I would do it again just because I think you should do everything you can and £295 is much cheaper than another attempt at IVF!  I'm sure there will be some girls on here who think it helped with their BFP...

Sleepy so glad your scan went well

Mini - thanks for your lovely PM - thinking of you and your experiences kept me going these last few days and I'm pleased to say that the appt at the Lister was MUCH better.  
I saw Sam Abdalla, the Director.  He told me that he didn't agree with what Dr Kalu said although he understood why he said it (basically because I have more chance with donor eggs) but he feels I should definitely give IVF another go.  It's all about finding the "one good egg"  and so they'll try to get as many as possible.  They're going to use stronger drugs than I've had before.  So while of course there are no guarantees, I'm feeling a lot better.  Have an appt with ARGC next week to see what they say then hopefully will go for 3rd time lucky in Feb with whichever of the 2 clinics I choose.  Phew, think I can try to get into a Christmas spirit now.  Sort of.  xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Sleeply - so pleased to hear that the extra fluid is all OK and that it's just a big baby. It must have been such a relief to see the doctor and have the scan. Are you still going to go to Ireland for Christmas??

Tarzangal - so glad that you had a much better consultation at The Lister and that you got a second opinion. I think that you are totally doing the right thing by getting all the information you possibly can, so that you chose the right clinic this time around. All of us are hoping that it will be 3rd time lucky for you 

Nicki - fantastic news that you are able to start in January!! What part of the month will you be starting the treatment? Fingers crossed I'll start taking the pill around the 6th Jan.

Venda - I've been having accupunture with a lovely guy called Ian for the last 5 weeks. He charges £50 a session (45 minutes) and works out of a couple of different health places. He is the resident accupunturist at the Create clinic, and only treats for fertility (male & female). He is very knowledgable about the whole IVF process, really easy to talk to and his wife actually had IVF several years ago (so knows where we are coming from). This is his website http://balance-acupuncture.co.uk/index.htm

Well, only a week until Christmas and I finish work for two weeks tomorrow - WOO!!! I had a lovely time in West Wittering with my family at the week-end and am really looking forward to Brugges next week with DH. Had a shock today when I heard that the Eurostar drivers were going on strike , but fingers crossed it won't be on the dates that we are travelling.

Hi to everyone else . Hope you're all OK xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Ven - my sister is a physio in Surbiton and has a client that does accupuncture if you wanted someone local?xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

glad to hear that it was good news Sleepy- been thinking of you! Big baby ouch! 

good news tarzangal- I think the lister are right and at least with a different protocol that you will know once and for all which is what you wanted. 

Hi everyone else. xx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Tarzangal - So pleased your appointment went better, sounds much more positive!  X

Kezza - How was your hols?  Bet you had a lovely time! x

Bellaboo -Thought of you when watching the news, will you be able to get to Bruges?  Really hope so, fingers are x for you x

Sleepy - Glad you are feeling reassured, babies seem to be so much bigger these days!  My friend has just had a whopper! x

Hello to everyone else, I think we must all be a bit too busy to get on here!  Anyway, hope the snow hasn't caused you too much disruption and you are all having lovely weekends!  I'm about to watch Noel's Christmas Presents, so best go grab the kleenex!!

Love to all xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Evening all,
Tarzangel- Glad your lister appiontment went well and you will be back on the road soon x
Kezza- How was your hols, bet it was fab.....Hope you have come back with your pma and r ready to get back on the road too x
Hey to everyone else hope ur all wrapped warm, looking forward to xmas xx

AFM- AF was meant to arrive 2 weeks ago so i could start taking the ocp- low and behold she only arrived today 14 days late!!!
So at last in 3 days time we will be on the ivf roller coaster.
Will call QM tomorrow to re-book all my scans etc, im just so happy af has arrived so i can get all my dates etc and enjoy christmas knowing there is a little glimmer of light that we are one step closer.
Going to enjoy a lovley lay in tomorrow and a relaxing break as im off till 10th jan ( im a nanny and kids have gone on hols).
I will no doubt be checking in over the next few days.
Love to all 
Sharny xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi all,
Kezza - hope you had a lovely holiday and glad you managed to avoid all the delays!

Sharny - so annoying that you AF arrived so late, it's sods law isn't it?! Hope you manage to get all your scans re-booked tomorrow.  All very exciting!

Well, AFM our trip to Bruges has been cancelled   !!! BOO! We were supposed to me travelling with Eurostar tomorrow and they have all been cancelled again.  We've been extremely lucky though and the hotel in Bruges have given us a full refund even though they didn't have too.  So we've been making plans for the next couple of days in and around London. Lots of museums, art galleries, afternoon tea, etc. As long as I'm hanging out with my DH I don't really mind.

Bellaboo xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all- yes I had a lovely time thanks. Not much happening on here- everyone busy with christmas I suppose. 

Have a lovely couple of days Bellaboo- maybe the dora the explorer walkie talkies will come in useful! 

xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh bella, thats just crap... i suppose at least the hotel were kind enough to give u a full refund.
Hope you enjoy ur days out with dh.

AFM- Spoke to Nick today regarding re-booking everything as af was SOOOO late!
E.C is now provisionally booked for 8th Feb, which actually works out better as the kids are away sking the 2nd week of my 2ww due to half term 

  
Sharny x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

I'm on my phone so will be brief and no smilies!

It looks like it's been quiite quiet on here, i hope it's because everyone is getting into the festive mood.

Kezza, glad you had a lovely time, i bet you're all tanned.

Sleepy, i was relieved to read that it'a not a problem just a big baby!

Bella, so sorry you are missing your Bruges break, it really sucks. I am writing this from the car as we've now being queing for absolute ages at the ferry as they have cancelled all departures on eurotunnel today so we've opted for ferry instead to go to France for a week and not the only ones by the look of it!

I hope everyone else is well and that everyone will catch up again after Xmas especially those cycling early 2010!

AFM we had our 12 weeks scan this am and all was fine, baby did a few jumps which was lovely and got some nice pics. The nuchal scan for down syndrome appeared normal but of course got to wait for the bloood test result also to be sure.
If we ever get to France with this bliming delays we're looking forward to tell the news to family and friends as so far we have been so scared we've only told a handful of people.

I wish you all a Merry Xmas and I know 2010 will bring many BFPs on the thread and can't wait!
Lots and lots of love to all of you lovely ladies,

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Pinpin that is fabulous news (the 12 week scan and not the delays!) 

Yes Merry Christmas all. I'm not sure I'll be on until after xmas too as got family coming to stay. So have a lovely one!

Kezzababes x


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

everyone hope you are all well and ready for xmas  

Well I went to QM and had my appointment,Iwas given a test to do there as AF had not arrived,I knew it was negative but she wanted to make sure. 

As we are getting married in March we had decided to leave the next step until after honeymoon and just really enjoy everything to come in the next few months.   

It was decided that everything was of really good quality and they did not understand that it did not work!!!!!! I have had a blood test to check for clotting as they feel that why implantation may not be happening. I will go back for a blood test in 6wks and then in April we go for another consultation and start with hopefully a good result. At least if that is the problem then there is something that can be done.

I wish (if this is the case) that they would of investigated more before we had the second cycle as nothing different was done!!!

Sharny sorry your cycle was delayed,I always am late when I want my AF,isnt that the way!!  
Kezza hope you had a good hol
Bellaboo sorry you wont make it to your holiday 
Tarzangal,nicki70,sleepy,silly and everyone else hiya    

Sending lots of love and    

Heres to a new year full of little surprises       

Happy Xmas


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - welcome back!  I hope you had a lovely time

Rose - I think it's a good idea to wait until after your wedding & honeymoon, weddings can be quite stressful and IVF is stressful enough on its own

Bella - sorry to hear about your trip, what a total nightmare!

AFM - went to see the ARGC yesterday.  Now deciding between them and Lister - DH and I are going to have a think over Christmas and then decide.  I was going to start next tx in Feb BUT I am bleeding again today, 2 weeks after the period that signified my BFN!!  I called Nick at QM and he said it's normal to be messed up after a cycle but I am very annoyed as we were trying naturally this month and now I don't know where I am....not sure if it is an actual period or mid cycle bleeding.  And want to get back to normal asap so I can start next tx.  Why does life have to be so complicated?


----------



## Rooby (May 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I should really say ' Bonjour Mesdames' and 'Joyeux Noel' as am in France at in-laws for Christmas and just had a massive sesh catching up on everything that I've missed.  Have finally managed to get the internet working so can finally catch up with all your news and wish you a fantastic time over the festive period.


Firstly Nic, Kezza, Tarz, Girls my heart goes out to you. Nothing I can say can take away the ache inside, but I was really really so incredibly sad to read your news as you all deserve so much to have your own little bundles of babyness.  I just pray that next year is the year for all of us, and that with Christmas to come we can each focus on our loving DHs and enjoy what we have together with them.   As PinPin and Kezza so often say - I really do believe that we can and will become Mummies ourselves in time.

To all of you preggie ladies out there - I'm really praying that you take excellent care of yourselves and your babies despite the   and that you have a great experience minus the heartburn and sickness  that so many of you have coped amazingly with.  

To all Mummies -   thanks for your wisdom and uplifting comments when we BFN'ers get a bit down.  

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas   and may 2010 bring us all the love and babies we desire!   

Love 
Rooby
x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello all, just a quick update from me...
Had my laparoscopy yesterday at Kingston - both tubes now clipped and Dr Bevan said I should be able to start IVF asap, which in a way is good news, one step at a time I suppose. Met some lovely ladies on the ward - Hello Michelle if you're reading this, hope you're recovery is going well. And fingers crossed for the other lady whose name I forget, but I hope you get a BFP on Saturday.
Merry Christmas to you all and lets hope 2010 brings some good news for us all.
Sarah xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello my lovelies, 

Just a quickie from my phone to wish you all a lovely Christmas, I hope Santa brings us all everything we wish for and that 2010 sees a lovely big baby boom!

Thank you all so much for your support this year, getting to know you all has been a massive high point of my 2009, you girls are the best  

Chat soon, looking forward to hearing all about everyone's festive adventures.

With lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LauraLou 82 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello Ladies, 

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas and spoilt rotten?!?  

Kezza - glad you had a lovely holiday. 

Venda - how are you getting on?

It is very quiet on here, i guess everyone is with family or entertaining. 

AFM - had a lovely xmas with various parts of the family.  Also had our 7 weeks scan on 18th December, and i can confirm it is twins.  I was totally shocked and laid there and said "oh my god!", whilst DH was totally lost for words.  Thank you for all your support and answering my questions when i was in a flap! 

I have a feeling 2010 is going to be a great years for BFPs on this board.  I wish you all lots and luck and will of course be lurking, looking out for good news.  

Enjoy the rest of the Christmas holidays. 

Love 


Laura


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Laura OMG my darling     its double trouble    

AFM ..as you can see girls i am 4 days away from starting stimms and it is suddenly very real! i have been having fairly bad headaches on/off,but the worst must be the weeping....  i am officially a wreck!   i do hope it will get better (am i being naive?) as it is very embarrassing   .i have my scan on Wednesday and should start stimms on 1st jan (as i said before)...see i am going mad  . they will show me how to inject on wednesday but will have to do first one myself . I do not like needles and HE is even worse   

hope you all had lovely xmas and were spoiled rotten    

love to all
xxx


----------



## bella fifi (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello Everyone

It's Michelle here, used to be registered a while ago but took a break from IVF and now back again. I have been keeping upto date with you all. Wishing you all a very Happy New Year and hope you all had a lovely Christmas   I just managed to get my password reset

Praying that all of us will be lucky girls in 2010  

Big Hello to Sarah - who was in Kingston Hospital at the same time as me having a laparoscopy.  Hope you are also recovering well ? When do you think you can start your IVF (I will try to PM you in a minute).... I was fine but have been suffering with bad indigestion since the op, very strange as never go that before, only the pain in the shoulder which has gone now and have a stinky headache today  Enough of my whinging...We are set to go with IVF at the end of March - seems ages away but will come round quickly I am sure.

Nothing else to report from this end, off now to have my baked beans dinner lol....

Take care

Michelle
xx


----------



## bella fifi (Apr 22, 2009)

vendabenda

Meant to say good luck with your injections. I hate needles and so does my DH but with the injector pen he did it and it was fine (once he could catch me)....I used to get a bag of frozen peas and put it on my belly before he went near me with a needle.  I am not sure if I made it worse but it made me feel better. It is so much easier with pen (assuming you have one ?)

Michelle


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Haven't logged on at all over the Christmas, but hope you have all had a good one. Just a quick one to say Happy New Year to you all and may 2010 be the year your dreams come true.

Love Sleepy xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all - hope that everyone has had a fantastic Christmas. Venda - good luck starting the injections. Lauralou- oh my god!! Twins!!! You must be so excited and probably a little freaked out. I am so happy for you. Sleepy - hope that you're doing well - sounds like you had a scary time just before xmas - praying that big baby doesn't mean big head   . Pinpin - great news on the 12 week scan- did you tell the family over Xmas? can't wait to hear all about it x

Wanted to wish everyone a Happy new year - hoping that 2010 will bring us all bumps, babies and lots of laughter. I wanted to thank all of you for helping me through this year. It's been a touch one for all of us with so many ups and downs and I personally don't know how I would've coped without all of you girls... big big thank you to all  
Nic xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All!

I shall be in my bed before the clock chimes at midnight as have to be up for work again at 5am!! So, I just wanted to take this opportunity to wish all you brave, inspiring, kind and lovely ladies a VERY Happy New Year!

_I hope 2010 brings you health, joy love, luck, happiness, good tidings and of course _

I will shortly raise a glass of something bubbly to us all, and ask the stars to shower us with blessings in the coming year.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Morning Ladies, just wanted to pop by and wish you all the best..










wishing you all the very best of luck for 2010, and hope you all had fab Christmases xxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and I wish you all a fantastic 2010 !

*[fly]HAPPY NEW YEAR! BONNE ANNEE![/fly]*

This year will bring many more BFPs on here and that is something I am really looking forward to.

I hope all the early 2010 cyclers are excited and full of PMA.

Venda - how is it going with your injections? I hope the scan went well but from your tickers I gather it did and you're not far from EC now !!!

Lauralou - Congratulations  TWINS yay! You must be over the moon. Enjoy every moment and I hope the morning sickness will not be too bad fingers crossed.

Bella fifi - welcome to the the thread! You sound very prepared and definitely a good idea to have sorted your health issues before your next IVF. I have everything crossed for you that this will be your time.

Niccad - Yay it's now January and you are starting very soon. How are you feeling? I hope you are excited and I'm sure you're not looking forward to getting back onto the drugs but all for a good cause! 

Mini me - Same for you my lovely, not long until you start ! 

Sleepy - did you go to Ireland in the end? I hope you had a lovely time. How long is it now until you go on maternity leave?

Somnium - how are you? Same question it can be long until you start your maternity leave now?

Sillybillie - how is my little pregnancy buddy doing? 

Tarzangal and Rooby I hope you have figured your next steps forward 

Everyone else, Nicnacnoo, Scaruh, Kezza, Rose, Bellaboo, Sharny, Tanya, Liz, SarahTM, Didi, Wombly, Feline and Samia I hope the new year brings you many joys 

AFM - I had a nice Xmas back home in France and it was nice to tell our news to friends and family. We didn't tell everyone about the IVF journey though, not sure why but I figure it's probably to not bring a downer on the good news. It was very emotional telling my grandma (who brought me up ever since I was born) but I feel a bit guilty about not saying about IVF and how hard it was, i would not want her to worry too much about it.
Appart from that still feeling sick the best part of the time and look grey and fell asleep at 12.30am yesterday night on our friends' sofa but hey these are good problems to have and ones which i am sure you will all have to find ways to manage very very soon!!!
I probably will have to tell HR at work at some point in january as I am starting to grow a rather suspiciously round tummy (so far only my boss knows)! If I don't feel too bad tomorrow I probably will try and hit the shops for some new bigger clothes.
Also for those interested in immunes now is the time that I have been told by my private Dr to start weaning off the steroids which I am very pleased about but at the same time very scared about as I have been on a high dose since stims and can't help but feel nervous about it... also we have now stopped the gestone injections (progesterone support) but still on pessaries for the next few days and then that stops also.

Lots of love to all and I want to say a big big thank you to all of you for the support you have given me through my journey so far and may the incredible support provided by all on here continue as it is just an invaluable, truely amazing support without which this already difficult journey would be even more lonely. You are all very special to me 

Pinpin xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

happy new year ladies,may there be many many BFPs for us  

HI pinpin,glad you had lovely time back home, and that you could finally tell everybody  

AFM i had my scan on the 30th but unfortunately was not ready for stimms as planned   ,lining was still too thick.i did bleed only for 2 days and lightly (sorry TMI),that must be why its still think.so i am being kept on the spray till 8thjan and EC moved to the 20thjan .i am panicking now,how about if the lining never goes thin?is that possible? OMG now i do worry...  i need to calm down,maybe more food my way..  BTW i have put half a stone on in 4 weeks     (apparently great as i had low BMI,but cannot fit into anything as my slender thighs became thunder thighs      )

hope everybody is good
love to all
ven
xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Venda - sorry you didnt get to start stimming, am sure you'll be there soon tho xxx

Pinpin - thanks hun am well, but did have a scare 2 weeks ago after a bleed and had to spend a day and a half in hospital. Just had two weeks off tho to rest up and all seems well now  Back at work Monday and then go on Mat leave on 2nd Feb, tho between now and then only have 15 days of actual work due to holiday owing  Glad you had a good time in France and got to share your news, its nice having to buy new clothes when you start showing, enjoy x


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Girls  

A very Happy New Year to one & all! Hope you all had a lovely Christmas too. 

Venda - So sorry you weren't able to move onto the injections....  The same happened to me a few months ago on my 2nd cycle, womb lining was too thick.  BUT don't worry as it happens quite often according to QM & another week sniffing should do the trick.  If it's still too thick next week (fingers crossed it won't be!) they may give you some Provera to bring on another bleed & may even move you on to the Burselin injections which work better!  Then you'll be stimming before you know it!

Sharny - How are the OCP going?  I'm also a nanny...  Have you told your employers about your IVF?  I wasn't sure whether to or not but did in the end & they were brilliant.  I'm also lucky in that the youngest child is now 6 & at school full time so I can quite easily go for scans etc without taking too much time off!  I just have to try & fit it all around the children's schooling!

Scaruh - Hope you are well on to the road of recovery after your Lap & that you weren't too uncomfortable over Christmas.

LauraLou - Wow twins!!!!!!!!!!  Huge Congratulations!

Pinpin - I bet you had a lovely time telling all your relatives, something I can't wait to do (one day!).  Enjoy shopping for maternity clothes!

AFM - Am excitedly awaiting to start my cycle now.  Providing AF arrives on Jan 6th I start the Burselin injections on day 21 (Jan 27th) & E/C provisionally booked for Feb 22nd  
Could someone let me know Nick at the Bridges details about booking some acupuncture?!
Also how long in advance do I need to contact him?  Last time I used my local guy but having heard all the great things about acu with Nick thought I'd give him a go this time.

Love to all  

 Nicki xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!  

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and NYE last night? 

Lauralou - congratulations on the twins - that's fantastic news!!

Pinpin - so pleased for you that you finally got to tell your friends and relatives your fabulous news. I bet you must be really excited about buying maternity clothes. Don't worry about coming off of the immunes medication, I'm sure everything will be just fine.

Venda - really sorry to hear that you weren't able to move on to the injections. Fingers crossed that you will be back on track next week  

Nicki - I think that we'll be cycle buddies as I start taking the OCP on Monday!

AFM - still gutted about our cancelled trip to Bruges, but have had a lovely 2 week break with my DH and feel really relaxed and refreshed.  Had a brilliant NYE last night with friends and hope that it's a good omen for 2010.  Got my AF today (bang on time as always) so will start taking the OCP on Monday which is really exciting.  Who else is starting treatment this month girls

Big   to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well.

Love Bellaboo xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Happy new year to you all and i hope u all had a fab xmas.

Venda- Sorry to hear theres a small delay for you starting stimms but im sure all be fine for the injections to start at next scan.

Lauraloo- Congrats on ur little twins, how exciting.

Pinpin- Sounds like you had a loley time in France, and could tell all your exciting news.

Nicki70- My nanny family knew from the start we were going through ivf- i've been with them for almost 8 years so they were cool with it. They actually went through ivf too, which kinda helps so she's fab with all the appointments and laps etc that were needed as she had been there and done that!
My nanny kids are also at school, the twin boys are almost 10 and their sister is 8 & half so all bits and bobs can be arranged while they are at school.

 to everyone else x

AFM-OCP is going ok but my (.)(.) are so sore and tender is this normal?? was on the pill years ago and dont remeber this.....
Just before xmas it was aanounced that my sister in law is pregnant.......  
Still living at home and concieved while on the pill ( was taking antibiotics!!!) WHY WHY WHY...........
Had to face her xmas day where all she done was moan and complain how it "sucked" that she could'nt drink or eat a bloody prawn cocktail........
My poor dh got the brunt of my anger when we got home, it just made me so  .
Why are people soo selfish and insensitive??
To top it all off her 12 week scan is the same week we hopefully will be starting stimms 

Sorry to have a rant, but you girlies are the only ones that im sure would understand my feelings.
Any how, heres to 2010 and lots and lots of BFP



Sharny


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny - so sorry to hear about your insensitive sister-in-law. It's so bloody annoying isn't it that some people just seem to sneeze and they get pregnant; it just seems SOOO unfair. Both my sister-in-laws are pregnant (AGAIN!!), but were really sweet about telling me, but both of them got pregnant on the first attempt (just like last time).  We WILL get pregnant though, so just hang in there!! xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks bella boo  
Im sure we will, just gotta keep that pma going. x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Sharny - poor you hun, I have to say thats probably one of my pet peves, I here so many people go on about how there gonna have a baby this year or soon, etc. Like they can just click there fingers and pop one out! I just think they dont appreciate thats not how it works. Grrrr

Bella - best of luck as you start out on this journey, positive vibes for you seeing a BFP in the very near future xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy New Year!!!!

So sorry I've been AWOL, I've been reading and seems it was quite quiet over xmas, so hopefully I haven't missed much!

Som - Good to see you on here, hope all is well.

Sharny - Some people just don't think, but I'm sure she doesn't mean to hurt you. When people get pregnant, it is like nothing, or no-one else matters, and they get lost in their own little bubble. Not trying to make excuses for her, but half the time people really truely just don't realise the power of a few words. Hope you find a way of communicating with her on a level you find easier, sometimes avoiding the subject for a while is best. I found with my sister in law it was easier to send her an email just explaining that we had been trying for a while and so could they tell me their news of events in pregnancy over email. That way you can digest the news in your own time, and call them when you feel ready to talk about it.

Bella- Whoopeee! The journey begins! It will fly from now on so enjoy your time and let DH spoil you rotten. And don't hold back on the moaning about side effects I certainly didn't and felt much better for it!

Nicki70 - Wow, how time has flown! and hopefully without the pill you will have a great response and not over downreg. Really hoping this cycle goes smoothly and that no problems crop up, after your last journey you deserve to be given a break me thinks!

Venda - Hope you can learn to love those new curves, trust me there more where that came from when you get your BFP! Sorry to hear you weren't quite ready to start stimms, but keep going with the sniffing and you'll be able to start in no time!

Pinpin - BUDDY! Glad your trip home was fun and that you finally got to share your most wonderful news with your family. You grandmother must have been just so happy and I bet she can't wait to meet little Pinpin. Sorry to hear you are feeling rough still, hopefully it will pass very soon. 

Laura - Wowee! Twins, so happy for you!

Hi to everyone else, sorry but the placenta brain has started to take over and I'm not quite so up to scratch these days and couldn't possibly list everyone on here!

AFM - I am very VERY well. Surprisingly well! The sickness has passed (sorry Pinpin) which I am incredibly shocked by because the doctors said that as it is twins it could take till 18weeks...... but no, I'm free! I'm off the pills, and that is a huge relief. Feel like I have more energy when I FINALLY drag myself out from under the duvet, but feeling completely finished by 8pm and off to bed I go!

Got a scan on Monday when I'll be 13 weeks exactly, it is the Nuchal scan for Downs Syndrome. Feeling quite nervous as desperately want both of them to still be there and be healthy (goes without saying really). Into the good old maternity wear already. My uterus is measuring the size of 20 weeks already, trying to squeeze two in is quite a task, so although I am nervous, I'm feeling that they will be alright otherwise my rate of growth will be rather a concern.

Hope everyone keeps well and that 2010 brings us all our wildest dreams. I am keeping everything crossed for everyone, 10 is my lucky number so hoping to share some of the luck with you all!

All my love

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls

Just wanted to wish you all a VERY Happy New Year and I hope that 2010 brings us all everything that we wish for.  Thank you for all of your support last year, I couldn't have got through my last cycle without you all and I feel that I have made some very good friends on here.

Bella, Venda, Sharny, Nicki70 - the very best of luck with your upcoming cycles and look forward to following your journeys

I'm currently deciding between ARGC and Lister for next cycle and also waiting for my body to settle down, I'm bleeding every 2 weeks at the moment   so praying that it settles down to normal soon so I can start my next journey.

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Silly - best of luck with your scan tomorrow. Really hope that it all goes well and that your babies are all happy and healthy  . So pleased to hear that you are finally feeling better as you'd had such a rough time. Let us know how you get on.

Tarzangal - hope your body sorts itself out and that you get a normal AF soon. Good luck with deciding who to go with. I haven't done much research into private rounds, but I was really impressed with the Lister at the fertility show.

Just a quick question from me. I want to have my AMH levels tested, which I'm under the impression can't be done on the NHS. I haven't actually telephoned anyone yet, but can see that the Lister charge £59 and a couple of other clinics charge £100. Can anyone recommend anywhere as I want the results back fairly quickly. Also do you have it done on a particular day of your cycle (like the FSH test)?? Thanks xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls
thank you ever so much for kind words. i am still worried as still no bleed (TMI),but i still have 6 days. never prayed for more bleeding in my life  

xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Silly- I know my SIL dos'nt mean to upset me with her comments but she has known from the very start what we have been through trying to concieve, so i just felt she could of just had a little more sensativity around the whole subject, but hay ho i have come to relise that know one truly knows how it feels unless they go through this horrid rollercoaster themselves.
Hope ur scan goes well tomorrow huni, and how very exciting u get to see your bubas again x

Tarzangel- Hope ur body gets back to normal soon so you can get ur plans in place, for ur next step x

Venda- u still have 6 days to go my lovley, im sure all be fine at the next scan to get the go ahead for stimms x

Bellaboo- Im afaid i cant answer ur question, hopefully someone will be along soon to answer it x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

Sharny- on the 27th dec we went to see my best friends little boy (my god son),he was two. after about an hour my friend announced to all present people that they will try for another baby!!!! 1.why oh why do you tell people you will have sex,you tell when you are pregnant,not when you are about to try!!!
                                                                              2.i am standing right next to her feeling like a lemon,everybody knowing 'our' deal.

...............................................sharny i DO understand     xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls- happy new year. Had a very busy few weeks and finding things very difficult at the moment. read your news briefly and hope everyone is ok. 

Catch up when I'm feeling abit more with it- very vunerable at the moment and I need to get myself back into the groove of IVF. 

xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Well back to reality tomorrow with work, how my body is going to get up at 7am I have no idea!!  And do a day’s work!

Pinpin - glad you had a lovely time at home and telling everyone your news.  No need to explain about the IVF, I thought I would when I told people but when the time came there just felt no need to explain it all, people still won’t understand what we went through. You will be fine coming off sterioids and progesterone, I remember really worrying about it, but it was fine.  Good luck.

Venda - hope that lining thins out, would accupuncture help?  Mine was the other way, was always too thin for embryo to implant.

Nicki - hope AF arrives on the 6th, very exciting time for you now.

Bellaboo - glad you had a good time over the Christmas even without your trip to Bruges.  I had my AMH test done at the Lister, from memory it can be done at any stage of cycle and you can have results within couple of days.

Lauraloo - congrats on the twins!

Sharny - complete sympathy re SIL, so insensitive, but isn’t that the way with people, no clue!  And then to rub your nose in it so much about not being able to drink etc.  Don’t worry, you’ll be just behind her and your baby will be so much more special.

Som - how you doing?

Sillybilly - Glad all going well and sickness has passed.  Good luck with scan tomorrow, but be prepared for them not giving accurate results due to the fact it’s twins, it can sometimes make a difference to the bloods taken.

Tarzangal - hoping your cycle settles down a bit.  Good luck with your decision on clinic.

Kezza - sending you some positive vibes hun for your next cycle.

AFM - had a lovely Christmas at home with all my family and friends, was a little hectic so glad to be back for a bit of a rest!  Only 4 weeks of work left which is good.

Hi to everyone else, best go and do some shopping for food or we will starve!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all..

bellaboo - you can have amh at any day of your cycle. Mine cost around £75 i think from my immune doctor - it took about 3 days to get the results back. 

Pinpin - glad that you had a great time over xmas and completely understand not telling them about ivf. You are telling them great news and having to then back up and tell them how difficult it was would be odd I think. Good luck weaning off the pred... I'm sure it'll be fine. How much are you going down and how often? Can you do me a favour and send me the days of when you started clexane, pred etc, and when you stopped clexane for EC. The bridge suggest starting everything after EC, but I think it's best to get pred well and truly into my system before then so was planning on day 7 or 8.... thanks xxx

Bellafilla - welcome to the thread and look forward to getting to know you

Venda     - a little AF jumpy thing for you... so frustrating having to wait but I'm sure you'll be fine

Nicki - not long now. So exciting that you'll be starting this month

Sharny - people are so insensitive, but just like we're wrapped up in ivf I suppose they are wrapped up in their unexpected news. We are all the best actresses in the world putting on smiles when we really want to beat people over the head  

Silly - good luck with the scan today. So glad that the sickness has stopped. I can't believe that it's already 13 weeks!! It's gone so quickly... x

tarzangal - hard to chose between the two. Which is more convenient for you to get to? Sounds like a stupid question, but when you're trapsing across town it makes a big difference to your stress levels. I think that's part of the reason I liked QMs - the easy parking... 

Kezza    I hope that you're ok. Do you have a plan for what to do next? Grieving is such an odd thing - you think you're ok and then suddenly it hits you that your not. I hope that you managed to enjoy some of christmas. PM me if you fancy a coffee at any point. Also - keen to see your holiday pics.. xx

sleepy - only 4 more weeks of work!!! What a great way to start the year.. just so exciting.

AFM - went to the Bridge today to have a scan. This short protocol stuff makes things so easy.. I'm on day 2 and start sniffing and stimming today. Go back for a scan on Friday to see how many follies etc. It's wierd having no pill and no DR. All feels like it's happening too soon. If it goes well I'll be having EC around 16th/17th Jan!! The bridge originally said they'd be able to follow my last immune treatment and yet now don't seem to do intralipids which is annoying. Also - no injector pen... ARGH!! I like that pen.... 

Hi to Rooby, Som, Mini, Rose and everyone else 
Nic xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Nic - wow! I can't believe how fast it all happens! I can understand it may seem a bit quick but I do think it's much better that way than the long drawn-out long protocol.

Kezza -    I've been feeling very up and down so can really empathise.  I think there is so much more pressure once you've had 2 failed txs.  PM me if you fancy meeting for a coffee (no horrible herbal tea this time!) and we can talk through our plans together 

Hope you've all had a good return to work. I'm home based so have been working for a few days now but at least it takes my mind off the decisions ahead xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone. Not managed to catch up with where everyone is with their treatment but good luck to those that have just started tx, especially for the first timers! 

AFM- Busy Xmas and New Year and managed to nip off for a couple of days inbetween which was nice. I went for my blood tests this morning at my GP's. Lister ask for FSH, AMH, and all sorts of other ones so hopefully that will bring up something and give us some direction. Next appointment is 12th jan at both Lister and Qm's. Just need to decide what to tell my boss (thinking of saying that I've got a funeral to go to as he has always been funny about appointments etc but I hate lying)

Tarzangal- yes be good to catch up. I'm fairly busy this week but maybe after I've been to the Lister?

Can't believe some of our girls are about to become Mum's in the next couple of months.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Kezza - will be good to catch up after you've been to the Lister so we can compare notes, just PM me when you're ready, I'm around most of the time, except going to Athens 21 - 25 Jan xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Happy New Year to all of you and sending tons and tons of babydust your way. Sorry I've not have the time to log on regularly enough but just wanted to wish you all the best of luck and send big big  to the ones who need them. I feel a bit like a cheat now and being a mum of 3 I don't really want to rub it in people's faces so from now on will become an official lurker   Oh and our bit of news: Eva's doing very well and now has a date for her lip op: the 4th of Feb  I'm now so scared   Here's a little pic of her (hope I don't offend anyone )

Love to all,

Sam


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sam- why would you offend anyone? Gorgeous pics and good luck for the op- I'm sure she'll be a superstar! 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Sam - she's adorable. I'm sure the op will go just fine and I look forward to seeing the next set of pics. Please don't worry about offending us - you've gone through a lot to get your 3 and it gives us all hope. 

Where is all the snow we were promised I was hoping for a snow day & instead trekked into town.. BOOOOOO

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Its coming down now Nic!!! Hopefully you'll get home ok. 

I've been snowed out- I had two appointments in High Wycombe and Reading and both have been cancelled so I'm at home. My boss has well and trully ****** me off today so I'm feeling very de-motivated. So This Morning here I come!!!

xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Morning all, 

Eva is such a cutie thanks for sharing the pics and best of luck for the 4th Feb x

Kezza - eek at being demotivated  hope you can get past it x

Nic - lots of snow here, am a lil gutted cos my first antenatal class has been cancelled because of it, me and OH were so looking forward to it too.

Not much happening here, only 13 days of work left, its crazy how fast its all gone. Really hope some of you ladies will be joining us on this journey next year, even all the not so nice stuff is nice really cos I just feel so priviledged to be experiancing it. Big fat positive sticky vibes for you all xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All!!!

Hope you are all well and not too chilly!!!  

How are you all?  Any news?  Hope Christmas and new year was good for one and all x

I was on nights last night, what a nightmare that was!!!  Got stuck on my way to one call, and was the 'slow responder' on the rest, impossible to get anywhere fast!!  How I got home is beyond me!!!  Got stuck several times, made it to within 500 yards of home before having to do some abandonment!!!  Car is now buried!  I have stayed put indoors all day, but got no sleep due to peolple playing in the snow!!  At least it was happy noise!!

Anyway, keep toasty ladies, and stay safe if you have to venture out, lotsa love! xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Sam - best of luck for the 4th, am sure it will be a nerve wrecking time for you.  She looks like a fighter!

Had a snow day today off school which was lovely have to say.

Kezza - hope you enjoyed your day at home watching day time tv.

Som - enjoy your last few days in work.

How is everyone else, hope all ok.

SD xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all, Got a quick question..............

Im on the ocp at the mo. my little box of drugs etc and still in the box down the side of the sofa in the front room are they ok there or should they be in the fridge?
Once i start down regging (sniffing) do i need to keep the spray in fridge or is it ok to be left out at room temp?

Hope ur all well x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Sharny - everything can be left out of the fridge. Best for it not to be in direct sunlight though (or probably right by a radiator). The only thing you'll need to keep in the fridge is the trigger drug (which they will give you to on your last scan when they know you're ready for ec). I tended to carry the DR stuff around in my bag all day (for the afternoon sniff)...
Nic xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks niccad, just had a panic moment  
Hope stimms are going well and you get ur bfp shortly  
x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls

Yes Sharny Nic is completely right. I found it easier putting them away until you need them so they are not staring at you! Just get out what you need, when you need it. 

Well snowed in again today. Went out this morning to go to the Isle of Wight was told I was bonkers trying. M3 was a nightmare so I came home. Bored now!!! 

Bring on next Tuesday- getting my mojo back and getting ready to start! 

Hope you are all well. xxx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Everyone HAPPY NEW YEAR,may this be a year when all our dreams come true.

Nicnacnoo- godd luck with the tests    

Tarzangal thinking of you and hope you get the news you want. Were glad we waited to as all i can think of is weddings-it takes my mind of it   for a bit!!

Vendabenda- good luck with cycle fingers crossed      

Bella-hiya hope cycle goes well for you    

Laura- BIG  congratulations you must be on 

Pinpin,good scan went well.It must of been lovely to be able to tell your grandma the good news  

Niccad     for your treatment

Kezzababes hope youy appt goes well,hey were third time luck this year is the year.xxx   

Sharney-hope cycle is going okay   

Samia-They have some amazing consultants doing cleft lip and palate surgery and Eva will be just fine,they can achieve amazing results. She is soo cute.

Sill,nick70,sleep and everyone else hello and I hope you are all well.

AFM not much to tell....weddings,weddings,weddings. Had a good xmas and new year apart from a stinky cold.


Lots of love and      

Remember   is our dreams and they will come true one day. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rose- when is the happy day? I think you said March? How exciting!!!!! 

Yes 3rd time lucky.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girlies    

all snowed in 2 streets deep   after a week delay i should be able to start stimms tomorrow,that is if i can make it to QM for 8.45 am.i am planning on getting up extra early to de-ice  my car. once i am on the main road,i should be ok   anybody 'used' richmond park today? wonder what them roads would be like.

kezza darling,so glad you are getting your mojo back honey   

love to all
ven
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi- got my bloods back today in preparation to become a Lister Sister. All back in the normal range and my FSH is now 6 which I'm over the moon about. just got to wait for my AMH to come back. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the big  

Ven- not sure about Richmond Park but take it easy. I'm sure the A3 will be pretty clear. Nobody on the roads either!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

kezza great news about the results!!!!!  

...but i want to see the Bambi in the snow!....oh well might have to be asda on A3 then


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Kezza 
yes wedding 27th March so not long now its a busy month with lots of important meetings in a way it will be good when this month is over. The good news is i have a dress of which i could only get a month ago due to not knowing and have a fitting this month along with Minister and manor house ........

I keep telling myseff it will all be worth it in the like just like evrything else.

Sorry silly and sleepy your names didnt type properly in last message!

Kezza if you ever want to talk or catch up just PM me also nicki were all at the same stage.

Lots of love and


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Rose - you must be getting so excited!  And must be so nice to have a project other than IVF for a bit!  There are lots of us 3rd time luckys on here, hopefully 2010 will be our year

Kezza - great news re your results, esp. the FSH.  

Ven - hope you made your appt at Queen Marys

Nic - hope stimms going well

Sam - best of luck for the 4th

Hi everyone else

AFM, I'm going to docs next week to get a chromosome test done for me and DH, the ARGC suggested it as we have poor fertilisation and although Lister said not to bother, it's free so I want to get it done just to rule that out.  Hope it's ok, not sure what it means if we are not compatible??  Anyway I suppose the doc will explain.  Also   I don't bleed again next week so I can have a normal 4 week cylce, desperate to start our next steps.....xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Girls  

Hope you're all staying warm & not having to travel too far.

Vendabenda - Good luck at Qm's - Hope you got in ok & that you're ready to start stimms.  

Niccad - How is it going with you?  Have you injected yet without the auto injector?  Good Luck!  

Rose - I remember how crazy the last few months of preparation are!  Great fun though.  Have you had a Hen night yet?!  

Tarzangal - I agree you may as well get the chromosome test done, especially as it's free!  At least you can cross that one of your list.  Have you decided which Clinic yet?

Kezza - That's really good news about your FSH!  Yippee!  It takes a little longer for the AMH, think it took mine 3 weeks to come back with QM.  I haven't had my FSH done in over a year, QM weren't bothered!  They said whatever the result was that they'd still just do the same so why bother!??  Having had a 5 month delay restarting my 2nd IVF my tests needed to be done (The HIV/Hep ones) but not fsh.  It was just over 6 a year ago but my AMH levels are fine so fingers crossed.  

Silly - Hope your 12 week appointment went well. 

Mini - How are you?  Have you started at The Lister yet?  

AFM - AF arrived bang ontime so am due to start D/R on day 21 which is Jan 27th.  Looking forward to starting, it's been such a long wait!  Also as not doing the OCP it won't seem so long. 
Have been at home since Tuesday due to the snow (    !)  I had an awful journey home from work on the Tuesday evening - In a horrible blizzard - Never been so scared!  My employers live in a very hilly little village (I'm a nanny) & are equally cut off so are unable to get to work themselves so we've all agreed to stay put till this weathers over.
DH struggled in today so am home alone & about to go searching for some essential supplies, milk & loo rolls top of the list!  We live in a little hilly village too so the local shops have had real problems getting any deliveries in.

I can't remember which of you girls is a paramedic?  But whoever you are Huge Respect to you.  You deserve a medal struggling on in this weather!      

Love &   to all.
Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

Well things didn’t go so well for me this morning. I’m on day 6 of stimming (have had 5 actual shots of menophur). Whereas last time at this stage I had 11 follies, this time I only have 4.   They are all pretty big for so early as well which isn’t good so they are reducing my dose. Sizes are 18!!!, 15, 15 and 13 – I’m hoping that slow growing being good thing is a myth. I’m really really upset.   Just don’t know why there are so few, but think perhaps short protocol isn’t for me. When I had my baseline scan equivalent on day 2 I had a few follies which you apparently have every month right at the start. I think those ones have just ballooned up rather than any new ones appearing. All very upsetting – I talked about cancelling but they were optimistic saying ‘it only takes 1’.. I know I know… but I was expecting more than 10 (actually more than 15 really). I stupidly assumed this hurdle would be ok-ish so I’m gutted.  

Also I’m sooooo peed off with the Bridge… already.   I emailed the consultant twice over the past 2 weeks and he didn’t get back to me. This morning no one had a clue about my questions and I had to wait for an hour for the consultant to come in so I could see him. After saying originally that they could copy all my immune treatment I’m realized that it’s all just talk. They’ve never done the intralipid IV and said that to do it would cost £2000!!!!  (it should actually be around £350). Luckily I called my private immune Dr (who doesn’t even know I’ve started again & I haven’t spoken to since Dec) and have arranged to have the drip this afternoon with him… Panic panic and not what I needed. 

DH wasn’t with me this morning so I ended up hiding in the loo at the Bridge having a secret cry,   having another cry in front of the nurse who was taking bloods   and then having steam coming out of my ears in anger about the drugs!! What a lovely way to start the day.

Rant rant rant…sorry


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Niccad - big big    .  I know how disappointed you are feeling, I had the same this time round, had had about 11-12 follies at first scan on IVF no. 1 and 2 and was like a lightening bolt when on IVF no. 3 I only had 5-6 follies at first scan.  I was so unprepared for the news and ended up in tears about it too, so crying and ranting is absolutely normal.  By the next scan I had 8 follies and they ended up collecting 12 eggs (some very immature though), so don't give up hope, get that protein into you, go to acupuncture and get your PMA back.  Look at me now and use me as your inspiration.  I really feel this is your time,   .

Hi everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Sleepy xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad -    I'm sorry, I don't know enough about how follies grow to offer you any good advice, but I'm really sorry you've had to go through this, it's the last thing you need.  It's especially frustrating when clinics aren't helpful and you think how much money you are paying them!! Sleepy's story is very positive so hopefully you can take some PMA from that.  Thinking of you   

Nicki - you must be so excited about starting, what a frustrating journey you've had.  All the best for your cycle    Haven't chosen the clinic yet, want to make sure I'm making the right decision with my head as well as my gut instinct which is often wrong  

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Right Mrs Niccad- you get your PMA back sharpish or I'm going to come and fill you with herbal tea and words of encouragement. I only had 3 on my first scan and that grew by the 2nd. And Sleepy is right, she was disappointed with hers and it worked out. So be positive!!! 

Nicki- pm'd you with Nicks details. 

Tarzangal- look forward to hearing about it when I see you next weekend. A friend of mine was trying for years and her doctor suggested she have a chromasome test and it said they had incompatible results. So they put her on some tablets and 4 years later she has one of each!! And she is now 41 so all hope is there. 

AFM- Well I rang to get my AMH back today and the receptionist said that the blood place have decided not to do it as its not a standard test. It needs to be authorised by the doctor. So I'll waiting for someone to call me back to discuss why I need it so they can approve it. If they can't do it until Monday then I might not have it to take with me on Tuesday- frustrated!!!!   

Am I the only one praying for more snow? I don't want to go to Bristol on Monday as got my appraisal and can't be bothered. So it snows then I won't go but its just melting here!!! 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys - I knew you'd make me be a bit more realistic about it. Just got back from having my IV drip and DrGorgy (the immune guy) spent quite a bit of time with me which was really sweet (especially as I didn't pay for a consultation). He said that with short protocol ideally you still need to 'quieten' the ovaries first, otherwise there is a chance that stimming will just make the current ones grow a lot. Um... Also said that it will typically produce less follicles as it is supposed to help choose the best ones (which is why it's done with women with low egg reserves). He wasn't too hopeful for me this cycle as fast growth isn't a good sign but he did say 'you never know' and did a wink so I'm busy praying.... I've reduced my dose and know that I'll end up with 4 as they are all so big... Just hoping that these 4 have good eggs in them.... 

Nicki - not long to start... 27th is just around the corner. You must be so happy to be starting again x

Tarzangal - when I was having my IV today I was sat with a girl who was with Lister and ARGC. She absolutely raved about ARGH but did say that the monitoring everyday would be hard if you were working and weren't close by. During stims she was there every morning for a scan and a blood test and towards the end was there twice a day!! No wonder it's so expensive - sounds good though. She was also told to always carry her stimming drugs with her as they would call and say - 'do 75mg now' etc... xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Bloody hell that sounds a nightmare (sorry FF police for swearing). I can't get the time off for appointments as it is (bloody management- again sorry!) and I've got to work 3.5 hours next weekend to make the time up for having my appointment on Tuesday. 

But Ok like Tarzangal who can have flexi working hours due to being her own boss. 

Maybe one day when I'm a lady of leisure and still going..... 

xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Niccad - glad you're feeling better and thanks for info on the girl you met. Like Kezza says, I'm very lucky that I can work the hours I choose and I must say that their frequent monitoring is a big plus for me.  Just slightly put off by the chaos I hear about.  Anyway of course it's DH decision too so we'll discuss this weekend.  I'm a bit confused by the protocol you're doing, when will your EC be?

Kezza - thanks for info on chromosomes, am curious to know what will happen now.  Just hope they don't refuse to do the test like your AMH palavar - surely it's obvious why you need it?  Maybe Lister can do it for you when you go in or must it be done at a certain time of month?? I think you're in luck with the snow, apparantly we're in for a LOAD more this weekend.  I'm a bit fed up of it to be honest, my heating bills will be sky high as I work at home and have to have it on all day!

Have a good weekend everyone and keep warm xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - forgot to say, I have everything crossed that your 4 follies grow big & strong with fabulous eggs and that you get a few surprise ones xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well the doc rang back and said she didn't know what a AMH test was but was sure it couldn't be done on the NHS. I said I knew of people (you lovely FF girls) who have had it done on the NHS so she said she would ring the lab and check- that will be Monday so prob not going to be back for Tuesday. 

Does anyone know if you can have your AMH done at any time of the month? 

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Kez... Amh can be done any day of the month. My gp wouldn't do it. Good luck xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say Nic I'm sorry this am's scan didn't go as you hoped however i hope that Sleepy and Lalaby's experience have helped you get your PMA back. I am crossing everything and banking on quality rather than quantity. You will do it, it will work.

Sorry no time for personals girls but i hope everyone is well and keeping warm, brrrr  

Have a nice weekend

Pinpin x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Nic. I'll ask the Lister how much they charge- just frustrated that the doctors didn't tell me before I went for the bloods done. 

Good luck to you too- keep us posted! xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,
first of all Nic....i do agree with pinpin darling. dont know much as never been in such stage of treatment yet,but i am too   for the best quality for you xxx

AFM   another week of sniffing only reduced my lining  to stinking 4.5 (only   ) and i DO have two follicles 13mm bid in my right ovary     (they were not there last wednesday). as you all know there should be none and lining should be under 4mm. katie said that she's for canceling but made me have a blood test just to be sure. she called later that result was 'almost ' there, said to keep \sniffing till wednesday and IF lining goes to under 4 and the follies shrink a tiny bit. we can stimm. i never cried so much  girls. gutted. why oh why cant i get over this hurdle? now i panic that if i start stimms,the 2 will grow like mad   

anyhow enough of my rant, keep warm girlfriends  
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh Ven that is S**t.    

Did she give you anything you can be doing to suppress them even more? Might be worth researching then at least you know you are doing all you can. I'm  that your follies shrink and the lining reduces. How frustrating as Nic would love to have your extra ones at the moment.

Its such a rollercoaster. DH and I were just talking about taking 6 months off before starting again as we are both a bit sick of it. But we'll see what the Lister say next week- AMH might tell me something different!


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Hugs for Nic and Venda and anyone else who neds them xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Venda - so sorry that it's not all going to plan. As a first timer I don't have any insightful information to offer you, but really thinking of you    and hoping that it your womb sorts itself out next week!!  

Nic - sorry that things didn't seem to go well either, but it sounds like you've have some reassuring advice from the girls on here who know what they're talking about.  Really annoying that the Bridge has messed you around though, so bloody frustrating  

Rose - glad to hear that the wedding plans are coming along really well and that you now have a dress - how exciting!! 

Nicki - glad that your AF arrived and that you're all set for the 27st Jan. I don't really understand the in's and out's of short v. long protocol. but really hope it all works out.

Kezza - fantastic news about your FSH levels and it seems like you've got your PMA back??


AFM - Have had 2 days off of work due to the snow and went into work on Friday, but students weren't allowed back which was nice!! Still currently on OCP and feeling fine which is good. Thanks for info of AMH xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Ven -    I'm so sorry you're having these hassles, did she explain why she thought this had happened?    that the lining reduces and the follies reduce.  Thinking of you xx

Bella - hope all going well with your cycle xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks girls!!!! i do not know why exactly,but she said that the spray sometimes is trickier to use then it seems (plus i had blocked nose ,most of this week),if it comes to starting over,they would put me on injectable suprecur. But i have been bleeding a bit on/off (sorry TMI) since friday,that surely is a good sign  

love to all
ven
xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Venda - Yes bleeding is a good sign!  It's frustrating isn't it but if the spray hasn't done the trick by your next appointment I'm sure they'll switch you to the injections.

Thinking of you   your womb is thin enough to start stimming very soon.

Love Nicki  
xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

nicki70 said:


> Venda - Yes bleeding is a good sign! It's frustrating isn't it but if the spray hasn't done the trick by your next appointment I'm sure they'll switch you to the injections.
> 
> Thinking of you  your womb is thin enough to start stimming very soon.
> 
> ...


xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Venda - what a nightmare. I really hope the bleeding carries on for a bit and those follies get smaller. There are apparantly two ways to DR - one of the meds 'confuses' your pituitary gland so that it doesn't realise any hormones, the other med supresses your pituitary gland so that it doesn't realise hormones. Sounds like the one you're on could be changed if you ever need to go through this again, and changing to injecting rather than sniffing...   that it's all good to go for your next scan xx

Belaboo - great that you're getting no side effects on OCP... not long now! x

I had my second scan this morning and it's the last one as I'm good to go. The 4 monsters have grown far more and are now 24,22,22,22 and there is a small 12mm one (which won't reach it's goal of 17mm). No more stimming for me - last sniff tonight and trigger at 10pm. EC all booked for Tuesday at 10am. I'm completely freaking out - can't believe it's all happened so quickly. I'm exactly 1 week into stimming and they're this big!!!! I'm feeling really negative and have lost all my PMA. Just can't believe such fast growers will have decent quality mature eggs in them. DH wants to cancel and I feel the Bridge aren't being objective about it (i'm being sceptical I know). I've already starting thinking about where to go to next and how long to wait!! I'm being ridiculous I know.... Please please please let at least 1 make it through the next hurdles and to ET   

Re long protocol (LP) and short protocol (SP). With LP you start sniffing on day 21 and hope to start stimming when you've had a bleed and your baseline scan says good to go - usually about 10 days later. EC is usually about 10 days later - so around day 14. With SP you start sniffing and stimming on day 2 and EC is usually about 12 days later - around day 14. SP is usually recommended for people with low ovarian reserve (high FSH or low AMH). This cycle feels so short as there was on OCP either... just nothing and suddenly it's EC time... ARGH!! x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh my God Nic!!! Cannot believe it has happened so quickly.   that you get 4 eggs and they all fertilise. I think at this stage its worth keep going as you never know until they do the EC. The 12mm could grow. 

What a minefield this journey is? Lets hope that Tuesday brings good news for both of us and Wednesday brings good news for you and Ven. 

Text you tomorrow xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening!

Just trying to catch up since my last post! And my what a lot to catch up on!

Niccad - Can't beleive you are going for EC already, seems to have gone so quickly from when we all last met! Try to get that PMA back honey, I'm sure those little monsters, as you put it, will be nuturing some beautiful eggs, and who knows by Tuesday you could have even more! And this time there isn't the stress of transporting that precious cargo through London, you are straight where you need to be. Focus all of your energies into these little eggs of yours and keep them lovely and warm. Remember, 3rd time lucky!

Ven - Glad you are bleeding at last, what a long journey this has been for you sugar! Really praying that Wednesday bring the news you have so long awaited and that you can start your stims!

Bella - Glad this 'first stage' of the cycle is going well and you aren't getting unwanted side effects. I know I can vouch for many when I say I hated being on the OCP, made me feel so rotten. When do you start sniffing?

Kezza - Such fab news about your FSH, and I'm keeping everything crossed for your AMH to be great too. It's good that you have been talking to DH about next 'strategies' it is good to know how each other feels. You'll know when the time is right to go ahead. You might find when you have been back to Lister and asked some more questions that you feel ready to start this crazy rollercoaster again. 

Nicki - Glad AF arrived and that you next cycle has officially begun. Not long really until you start sniffing, and you deserve a bit (a lot) of luck after your horrid time last time! Everything crossed for you.

Hi to all of the other girls on here, been thinking of you all!

AFM - 13 weeks scan when well and both babes still looking healthy. Very relieved and happy xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

nic lovely i am     the follies contain very juicy eggies ready to be fertilized!!!! keep you chin up girl,keep going              

kezza good luck at lister   

silly i cannot believe it has been 13 weeks    time sure flies. glad babies are well,presuming you are feeling good too xx

AFM-there is nothing i can do anymore . lets hope   

love
ven
xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say Niccad good luck for Tuesday, will be thinking of you.

Venda - good luck for Wednesday.

Love to all, xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

everyone

Just wanted to write a message to you all and send you lots of love and       for the next few weeks as its going to be a busy time. I     that we have some wonderful news on here soon.

Just remember if we do our best thats all we can do and our journeys may be slightly different but we will all get there in the end.  

Dont forget to love yourself no matter what.  

Lots of love and      

Silly im glad the scan went well and everything is okayxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - I'm so sorry this cycle has been so difficult.  I think you should go ahead with EC, if you don't you might look back and think "what if", also I'm not sure what happens if you cancel, what happens to the follies? sorry if I'm being  .  I have EVERYTHING crossed for you tomorrow    

Ven - I have EVERYTHING crossed for you for Wed    

Kezza - Best of luck at Lister tomorrow, look forward to having a good chat about it all on Sunday xx

Silly - good news re your scan 

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks. So nervous for some reason. Just had a lovely note from a girl at the lister who is 31 weeks. She had two fails at QM's and low response. Then went on to have 1 treatment at the Lister and Ta-Da she is pregnant. Said they are brilliant! xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

quick question - I thought I was given an antibiotic pessary thing before EC at QM... but I can't really remember. Can anyone else let me know? xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi- not that I remember. You have to start your pessaries on the day of EC but nothing between your trigger and EC. Unless you were given something different?


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a quick one from me.

Silly - lovely to hear from you, I was getting worried!! So glad that the scan all went well and that you have two heathly babies on board.

Niccad  - best of luck for Tuesday, will be thinking of you   

Venda - good luck for Wednesday  

Kezza - hope your appointment goes well at the Lister. Let us know how you get on.

Big hello to everyone else  

Bellaboo xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello girls,
I'm new on here and just looking for some advice as I am about to start my first IVF cycle at Queen Mary's.  I am due to start sniffing on 27th Jan and go for my first scan in Feb.  I just received a box of drugs with a bag full of syringes which has freaked me out as I was expecting some kind of pen type thing rather than having to fill the syringes myself ?? (I guess it's a needle either way!)  I would be really grateful if anyone could tell me how they feel when they start sniffing and what sort of symptoms to expect?  

Charlie x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi charlie, welcome   

i should start injections on wednesday, it is unfortunately needles all the way,but they will give you a 'pen' to put the needle in. so to speak you dont see the needle -skin contact. that is what i was told anyway. 
i have been sniffing for some time now as i am down regulating  really slowly ,i had hot sweaty nights the first few days of sniffing,it stopped tho. also on/off headaches, got kinda used to them. i am sure you will be ok darling. again welcome   

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Charlie, 

Yes ven is right. You get an injector pen when you go in for your baseline scan (approx 10 days after starting sniffing) and it is really easy. Don't worry as they do the first one- the tricky part is the mixing and once you get used to it then its a piece of cake- even for needle phobic people like me! 

Everyone is different when it comes to sniffing and its different on each cycle. I got really bad headaches on my first but nothing on my second. So don't worry- if I could give you any advice it would be to go with the flow. 

Welcome to the post and best of luck. 

Ven- how you feeling petal? Another scan on Wednesday? 

Good luck tomorrow to Nic. 

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Morning girls,

Just wanted to wish Nic lots of luck for EC today, I'll be thinking of you 

Kezza – Good luck to you too hun, I'm looking forward to hearing how you get on and which protocol The Lister recommend for you  

Welcome Charlie, good luck with your cycle 

Hi to everyone else, sorry I haven't been posting lately, promise to catch up properly later. 

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxxxxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Nic, best of luck for today hun xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Hope you are all okay, apologies in advance but this is going to be a me post! 

As you know Dh and I are supposed to be starting our third cycle this month, in fact I had my baseline bloods and started the OCP last week (I know I have been very anti the OCP but my consultant insisted that it is an important part of the protocol I am on, anyway that's another story) 

The lead up to this cycle has been really stressful, in fact I think I am loosing the plot a little! I handed my notice in at work before Xmas because I just couldn't take the pressure and lack of support any more and now I'm having sleepless nights about how we are going to manage financially 

I had such a bad night on Friday night (up all night crying my heart out, scared of another BFN, worrying about money etc, etc) that we made the decision on Saturday morning to postpone things a bit until I'm feeling a bit better about everything. 

Dh then went out with his best friend and consumed eight pints and 2 tequilas!!!!!!!!!!! 

Yesterday I got my blood test results back and they were really bad, my FSH was 16.1 and my AMH was 2.3   

Now I am really scared of postponing as it feels like time isn't on our side... In fact I can't stand the thought of waiting but we've totally shot ourselves in the foot with poor DH's big drinking binge! 

I just don't know what to do! What do you all think? 

Yours gratefully, 
A very messed up mini xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Mini - sorry to hear you're having a difficult time. I gave up my job last August so that my DH and I can run our business from home to make things a bit easier for me but I haven't earnt any money since then so I really know how it feels, but like you I couldn't handle the stress of work and IVF.  It seems so unfair sometimes that we have to pay a fortune for something most people get for free, doesn't it?  I wouldn't worry about your DH's drinking binge, you have to think that there are men out there who are alcoholics who manage to get their partners pregnant plus I've been told before that sperm builds up over 3 months and anything in that time can affect the sperm and you can't expect your DH not to drink for 3 months!!  Whenever my DH asks if alcohol affecgts his sperm the docs always say that it doesn't have a big effect.  For FSH it can vary every month, I have read about girls on here who have massive variances each month - at the ARGC which is one of the clinics I'm looking at they test your FSH every month and wait for the optimum month for you to cycle, proving that it does vary a lot throughout the year.  For AMH I don't know I'm afraid but I suppose it would be the same?  Anyway, I'm sending you big    

Niccad - How did you get on today?   

Kezza - hope it went well at the Lister xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

will post later ref me but Mini to give you an example- DH didn first cycle after just returning from thailand for his brothers wedding where he drank and had the jet lag/de-hydration to take into account. His count was 38.8m. On cycle two we stopped drinking much between our first and second and cycle and he didn't drink for two weeks leading up to it. And his count was 17.5m on the 2nd one. 
As tarzangal says, it does make much difference to them whether they have the odd binge and its hardly like he is doing that every night. 
As far as AMH is concerned- it doesn't change month on month. It delines as you get older as it is your ovarian reserve but not by very much on a monthly basis. FSH can change due to the fact that your body naturally produces more follicles one month than another and you can do nothing to change that. So monitoring every month over a year will give you an average which is why people like the ARGC do it.  

sorry doctors bit over must do some work now. post later. xx
Nic- been thinking of you all  day!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls, 

Thanks so much for your support, you've made me feel loads better 

Our consultant emailed me and said that although my bloods weren't great my age gives her hope, if they managed to collect 2-3 eggs we would still have a 28% chance, so not so bad especially as I've had 6 & 4 eggs collected on previous cycles 

I did tell her about the drinking thing but she didn't comment  I'm gonna take that as a serious ticking off but not the end of the world, after your experiences Kezza and Tarzangal I don't think it's worth postponing for.  

Looking forward to hearing your news Kezza and Nic xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi mini- I can completely understand your dilemma. As you know my AMH is in the 'low' category too. I was told that although FSH can change a lot, AMH isn't supposed to (except downwards), however, having read the poor responders thread it looks like amh can change for the better too!! When I got my results my reaction was to get going as quickly as possible as I was really worried about how quickly the decline would be - this is why I moved on so quickly from my FET cycle. I was also thinking of having some time out before starting this cycle, but came to the conclusion that, for me, I wouldn't suddenly feel better equipped emotionally by having a break. We all deal with things in different ways and for me it's the rebound back into it as I then have the hope   that it might work... 

One night of binge drinking isn't going to make a difference to your DH sperm. My DH didn't drink for over 4 months prior to our 1st cycle and his results were the worse they'd ever been on the day. Whereas this time he was drinking over Xmas - with some pretty indulgent days - and his sperm was the best it's ever been today!! Whatever decision you make on when to cycle again, please don't let one night of drinking interfere with what you feel is best for you.     

Kezza - how did today go?? xxx

venda - how did you get on today I'm really hoping that the injections have started.. 

AFM - well the morning at the bridge started badly. Delayed trains and then no jubilee line meant that we rocked up stressed and out of breath. We were then told to take a seat and the accounts women came over and asked us to pay for the cycle in full. No one had mentioned this before so I was completely shocked. I hadn't moved any ££ around and was really angry that no one mentioned before that we needed to pay today. The accounts woman said 'it's in the information we have given you'.... Um... well I never saw it amongst the piles of paperwork, and it's never been mentioned during all the scans I've been for. She basically said that if I couldn't pay then they couldn't go ahead. She said that they should have talked to me about it after my first scan, but because I've been there on Sundays and over Xmas then it hadn't happened. No apologies or anything - just give me the ££. Luckily I was able to hand over the £5000 but I was so angry and DH had steam coming out of his ears. 
Anyhow - after a bit of time calming down we were led downstairs to there op room. It is quite similar to QM down there with individual cubicles with beds in and stuff. The nurses and doctors were really really lovely and the whole procedure was fine. This time the sedation completely knocked me out & when the nurse woke me up I really thought I was at home in bed. I'm now in quite a bit of pain though and found it really hard to walk afterwards (even harder to pee.... )
So... my 4 monsters follicles did all contain eggs, and the little follie which was only 12mm in my final scan also had an egg in it.   They said that all 5 were average to above average quality (which I'm completely shocked about as they had pretty much no time to grow!!). As DH sperm was in the average category today we were given the choice of IVF or ICSI and were advised to go with ICSI due to only a few eggs. I really hope that embryologist has a steady hand and has chosen the bestest sperm to inject & that it's all going to plan for some fertilisation over night   
I've made DH print out a lovely chart so i can tick off all the meds for the next few days... basically I'm on 2 x antibiotics, 2 x cyclogest, aspirin, steroids, all the usual vitamins, injections - clexane and gestone. I just know I'll forget one of them! Just praying that I'll be on all these for more than 1 day... actually praying that i'm on all for the next 12 weeks    .
Bring on the pacing until the call tomorrow... 
Nic xxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Mini - our posts overlapped... 28% isn't bad at all... Any idea what you're going to do?? xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok well I've had a very draining day. 

Lister- Basically the doc took a plotted history and looked through my notes. In conclusion she said I was a poor responder and my age etc that I should get approx 12 eggs and the most I've had is 6. So she wants to do my AMH to check that before we start. Also because the ET was difficult on both cycles, she wants to do a dummy run before we start. So had my blood test for the AMH and got my notes and consent forms to read through. Basically left feeling drained and "is this ever going to work" as its unlikely that I'll ever get more than 6 eggs regardless of what protocol I'm on. £250 spent and feel like its all hopeless. I didn't really like the doctor as I felt that she talked over us and didn't give us time to ask questions. 

So on to QM's we go for our follow up appointment. Dr was very nice and asked how I was feeling. I just shrugged my shoulders and thought if I answer I might cry. DH said "well its been very draining doing two cycles close together and it not working" and she was very sympathetic. She basically said that its a lottery and they would just do the same protocol and try again with the maximum dosage. But they would do my AMH (as they have now started doing this) to see what that says. I said we thought of going to the Lister as they monitor you more closely and have just taken my bloods for my AMH and she wished us luck and said they are very good. I asked what my chances are of conceiving naturally and she said less than 3%.   

So I wait for my AMH test to come back next Tuesday and then they will have a better idea. Basically either way, we've decided to give it one more shot and see if the response level is better and pray we get enough good quality eggs. I start with the short protocol (no OCP and start sniffing on day one of my period) at the end of Feb with EC around 17th March. Which means my OTD will be around 31st March (my birthday!)

Sorry for the long post and all about me but thought I would get that off my chest. I feel very close to tears and utterly demoralised- just don't think this will ever work and we've already started talking about surrogacy, egg donation and adoption. 

love to all and sorry to bring anyone down with this post. xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza -     . Firstly I don't know how someone can come out with % odds on you conceiving naturally. I mentioned having an IV drip with someone the other day who was at ARGC. She had 2 fresh and a frozen cycle and only one tube worked. She was basically told there was no way she could conceive naturally and she did - just as she was about to start another FET cycle. As you're going to do the SP they will probably be able to tell you approximately how many eggs you can get before you even start stimming on day 2 as they will  be able to count the follies you have on that day. (I didn't realise this). If it's a maximum of 6 that's not a bad number... better 6 good quality ones than 12 averages ones eh!!! I hope that the AMH levels come back good. The fact that your FSH is good is a great great sign. Thanks for the text too sweetie. Really want to give you a massive hug. It will work out for you in the end - it's just a difficult journey to get there xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Nic and well done on today- 5 is brilliant and I pray that all 5 fertilise! 

Yes they do monitor you on day 1 of your period and can tell then how many follies you've got so how many eggs you could get. 

Yes I know but its such a difficult struggle. I'm tired and constantly down thinking about this and I know you have all felt this way but it doesn't get any easier. 
Dr Wren at the lister said its better to have a 35 year old with a bad AMH and low response levels, than a 40 year old with a good AMH as you are less likely for the embryo to stick. She also said that its regardless of whether you get a 4 cell, 8 cell or blast on board- the success rates are the same. Blasts only make the selection of the embryos easier so they know which has the best chance of implanting. So we'll see what next week brings. DH has just said that this is our mountain and we will climb it step by step and one day regardless of how, he will make sure I'm a mummy.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls first of all Nic...massive thumbs up girl!!!!!! 5 juicy ones     well done.  ing they all fertilize  

Kez honey a huge   your way. i am so sorry you feeling so down at the moment,but your DH is absolutely 100% correct! you will climb the mountain!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS:my scan is tomorrow 9.30,have been (TMI) bleding/spotting on off since last scan,hopefully      i can start............


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kezza - Thinking of you, we all know & understand how tough & unfair all this is.  What a lovely DH you have!  I'm praying that we all reach the top of this mountain very soon.  

Niccad - I'm so glad you were able to find the £5000!  I can't believe they would refuse to do E/C there & then if you really couldn't get to your funds. Nightmare!  But am very happy for you with your 5 little eggies & praying     that they become 5 little embies for you tomorrow.  Rest up & I hope they don't leave you waiting too long to tell you your good news in the morning!

Mini - Was getting a bit worried about you!  Really really feel for you though.  I completely agree with everything Tarzangal has said.  I've read so many times of fluctuating FHS results & as for AMH levels have read of so many girls being successful with low levels.  You're definitely at the right clinic & I'm sure they'll look after you & you'll get some top grade embies!  As for work, best to forget about them.  Put all your energy into your upcoming cycle & at least you won't have to worry about time off for appointments or during the 2ww!  Money will always be an issue in this ivf world, but you couldn't put a price on how important your longed for baby is to you (& us all), so try to relax & concentrate all your energies for your next cycle.  Thinking of you loads!  

Vendabenda - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!  

Love to everyone else,
Nicki xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Kezza - big hug hun, sorry you left the Lister feeling frustrated.  Was is Dr Wren you saw?  My AMH was only 1 at last testing so don't give up hope!  Your words you wrote about what DH said about it being a mountain and you will climb it together were really nice, he is a good one!

Niccad - sorry to hear the day started off so stressful but glad you got 5 lovely eggs, that is brilliant.  You will definitely get some good quality ones from them, hope they are doing the business in the clinic tonight.  Rest up now and get ready to be PUPO!

Mini - as I said to Kezza my AMH was only 1 at last testing and at one stage had a FSH of 31 so don't give up hope.  As the others have said don't worry about DH's sperm it will be fine, what you need to do now is get your PMA back that this time it will work, being off work should help.  I know easier said than done but try and relax through the treatment, allow yourself the odd treat of wine and chocolate etc.

Really hope none of you mind me giving you advice as I'm gone past your stage of tx but I really feel for you all and am sending you big hugs,   this is never an easy journey and as Tarzangal said more frustrating that we have to pay for what lots of other people get for free and take for granted.  You will get there ladies, it just takes some of us longer than others.

sending you all bump rubs and baby dust.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Kezza - sorry that you feel a bit down after today but you mustn't despair, they haven't said that there is no hope and I really think you have every chance and you'll be getting a wondeful birthday present.  And don't listen to the numbers, I too was told 3% and you and I have very different reasons for doing IVF, it's probably a number they give to everyone who has 2 failed cycles!  And QM told me IVF wouldn't work for me yet Lister and ARGC disagreed so you shoudn't ever just lirsten to one opinion.  Your DH is a star and could inspire lots of other DHs I'm sure!

Niccad - cannot believe they asked for payment before you went in!! Anyway great news for the 5 eggs, and   they all fertilise, I know it will be a long wait til tomorrow but hopefully it will be worth it!

Ven - good luck for tomorrow

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks girls. Just tired and be glad when I get my AMH back so we know all the facts. I need to take Mini's lead and pack in work as that isn't helping. Can't believe how much time I'll be spending at the lister in the next 2 months!! 

Sleepy- Yes it was Dr Wren- how did you guess?!!! you are an inspiration. 

If its a mountain then I'm half way up looking down wondering how I got here and wondering if I've got the strength to go on. But I can't go back, just learn from what I've acheived so far and hope the next half is easier. Just sat on a ledge holding my DH's hand   and getting my breath back before starting again on my uphill climb. tee hee! 

Good luck tomorrow Ven and lets all pray for good quality embies for Nic!! 

So glad I've got you girls.


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Kezza - she did my ET one of the times and I really didn't like her at all, found her very condescending and 'sweetie' this and 'darling' that, drove me mad.  That is the one thing about the Lister you never know who is going to do ET, depends who's on that day.  Do you have to stick with her?  I was with Dr Thum - amazing man, loved him as one is allowed love the doc that helped their dreams come true!!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Not sure we can change now. Doesn't really matter as I think after the dummy ET and that consultation, its unlikely I'll see that much of her, x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Niccad-    on the 5 eggs, u will be pupo in no time x

Kezza- Big   hunni x

Venda- Good luck with scan tomorrow, all being well you can start stimming tomorrow x

 to all the rest of you lovley girls x

AFM- Still suffering with my sore (.)(.) which im presuming is a result of being on the ocp??
I start sniffing this saturday, cant quite believe we are here.... feeling a little nervous and anxious about the whole journey now but im sure all will be fine  

Love and    to all
XX


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

K - Don't give up hun, see how things go and then think about changing consultant. x


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Evening girls,

Quick one to say congrats to Niccad on the 5 juicy eggies, hope they're getting jiggy with your dh's   and hoping and   you get good news tomorrow  

Kezza and Mini, please girls don't give up, again I said it recently but if you'd listen to a certain doc at QM's the only way I was going to have a baby was either egg donation or adoption!! And that was with a FSH of  17 and not only did I conceive by myself not once but twice so keep positive. I won't lie and say it was easy but we got there in the end and I know you all will too very soon    

Charlie, welcome hun, I'm a veteran on here and have now become a lurker as my hands are a bit full right now but don't hesitate to ask anything and we'll try our best   

Hello to everybody and big   and   to all

Sam


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Evening everyone, 

Thank you all so much for your lovely words of encouragement, you've all been such a massive help today and I can already feel the old PMA creeping back in... I've just emailed The Lister to say we would like to proceed with this cycle as planned  our consultant will probably think I'm a total loon, oh well she'd be right! 

Nic – I will be praying for your fab five tonight, hope you get some equally fab news tomorrow 

Kezza – Hun, I totally understand how exhausted you must be feeling, two consultations in one day is a lot to take in. I'm sorry you weren't too keen on your consultant, I'd recommend mine (Jaya Parikh) but like you say you may not see the same one twice anyway. Try not to be too upset that six eggs might be your maximum, if I've been told that 2-3 eggs would give a 28% chance then your six can definitely get you your much deserved BFP!! Oh and I'm right beside you on that mountain, we can help each other get to the top  

Sleepy and Sam – You are both a total inspiration, thanks for sticking around to give us all hope 

Ven – Good luck tomorrow 

Nicki70 – Sorry I haven't been in touch, we are overdue a cuppa and a catch up me thinks 

Sharny – I should start down-regging next week some time so we'll be cycle buddies  – feels a bit weird saying that after all my indecision over the last few days! 

Lots of love to everyone else  

Nite, nite girls, 
Mini xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Mini- thanks. I'll save you a spot on the ledge!! If you are on the long protocol when is your EC? I'm assuming sometime towards the end of Feb? PM me when you've got a mo be good to know your dates. xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for answering my questions and your welcome wishes!  I feel a bit better about everything now but just want to get started.....there's always so much waiting in this game!  It's interesting to hear how people have been feeling about work and IVF too.  I have been made redundant and have said I am not planning to get a job until after my cycle has finished as I think it will be too stressful starting a new job and doing IVF at the same time.  It's worrying as if it works I guess I won't be working either but it will be worth it!

Good luck to everyone who is waiting for news or just about to go for EC / ET.  Try not to worry about alcohol.  I think a little bit of what you fancy does you good and if you are good most of the time that's all that matters (at least that is what I am telling myself after me & DH going a bit mad and drinking a lot of tequila on NYE as my final blow out!)

Take care,

Charlie xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning all

Got the call this morning and 4 have fertilised   . I'm so happy and really shocked as I was so close to cancelling after the scans showed only 4 monster follies. We're provisionally booked in for ET on Friday, but they said they'd call that morning. I didnt' realise that they now don't check on them again until then as they like to leave them alone. Come on embies.... be strong and divide...  

Love to all xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

NIC NIC NIC      TOLD YA     WELL DONE GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM i am please to say that my lining is now 3.2 and the 2 'monsters' shrank to only 10mm. i  had my first stimm injection     i did have to lie down as i went bit weak in my knees,but sure i will be fine when i do it tomorrow myself in my own bed  


love to all
xxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Venda - that's great great news... yippee for starting the stims. How many vials of menophur are you doing and when is the next scan? Guessing those 2 will grow again, but I'm sure they'll be a good batch of new ones to join them. I'm sooo pleased that you moved onto this stage xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Nic - That's such wonderful news hun. Will be praying that all four continue to grow big and strong, yippppieeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxx

Ven - Congratulations on starting your stimms, it'll be your turn next  

xxxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls i am doing 1 liquid to 2 powders (is that normal?),my next scans are wednesday and friday next week (  EC hopefully 25th jan). i already have some smaller follies (4-8mm) on the other side.katie is optimistic i wont get monsters (thought of you nic), but will see. god i am happy


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad & Ven - great news from both of you !!!  Niccad, fx they divide and you have 4 fab embies to choose from xx  Ven - that is normal, I was on 3 powders but I'm older than you  
xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi ven - I think QM standard is 3, but that's starting from a position of no follies so I can understand why they'd put you on two! Great great news. What did you think of the pen? they say to count to 6 after pressing the button, but I'd count to 10 if I was you (I had a load of liquid squirting out still the first time i did it as I didn't leave enough time!).
x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

for niccad, so pleased for you huni x

  for Ven, bet ur sooo happy your on to the next stage x

Ill catch up properly tonight xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

niccad said:


> Hi ven - I think QM standard is 3, but that's starting from a position of no follies so I can understand why they'd put you on two! Great great news. What did you think of the pen? they say to count to 6 after pressing the button, but I'd count to 10 if I was you (I had a load of liquid squirting out still the first time i did it as I didn't leave enough time!).
> x


the pen is scary  katie did it for me.she asked 'are you ready?' NOOOOO i was not  didn't hurt honest,but as she kept counting i felt it 'going in' and that made me woozy . she said 6 but i thought more too  just in case. do you recon to do different legs each day?....xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Ven- I nearly fainted when Katie did my first one. But by cycle no.2 I was doing them myself with no problems. Yes alternate the legs as you might get a bit of soreness. and rub it first so you get the blood going. and i counted to 12 as apparently according to DH I count really quickly!   And when you are doing the mixing, losen the caps on the needles before mixing as they are difficult to get off. I bent various ones and also stabbed myself in the finger twice.  
I was on 6 vials by the end of cycle 2 but I think 3 is normal. They may increase it when you've been for your next scan. Good luck and let us know if you have any wobbles- I'm sure one of us will come to the rescue.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks girls     

xxx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Niccad - great news hun, 4 gives you a really good choice.  Think about it you will be PUPO by Friday unless you go to blast.  Yeh, I was surprised by the fact that they wouldn’t check it again the next day but they’re right to let them be seemingly.

Venda - congrats on the stimming.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all managed in the snow today.  I drove to school and have to say never again, it was horrible, dunno how many times I skidded.

Sleepy xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Kezza - sorry your syuck on the side of a mountain, wish I could give you a leg up x Hope with some moral support you get to the top soon tho (hugs).

Mini - pleased you made a desicion, hope this is your turn, lots of   for you.

Nic - thats fab news, hope those 4 all well and your PUPO real soon xxx  

Ven - Yeay for being able to move onto stimming  I had 2 powders too  

AFM - alls well here no more bleeds thankgod! but tres fed up of weather and stuff being cancelled...grrr!


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

everyone hope your all well

Sharny- keep sniffing,its not nice having a blocked nose all the time and doesnt it taste discusting,just think of what its doing.

Minime- good luck on the down regging.

niccad-yea 4 thats great lots of         fingers crossed for friday.

Venda- I was on 1 liquid and 2 powders both cycles,hope your injections are going well.

Kezza-keep climbing the mountain,you will get to the top. x

Sleepy-Hope your not to tired and have got over your horrible journey! it took me 2.5hrs today to do a 30min journey!

Tarzangal- hiya hope everything is going well.

Charlie- welcome and hope this thread helps you as much as its helped me.

Everyone else hiya and wishing you well.

Lots of love and      

AFM-still weddings,oh and a sobbing sesion today as AF is due and a week before I can never control my emotions,its quite scary!!!! when it rains it   pours!!!


Just remember somewhere   are all our dreams ready to be answered.xxxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Quick one from my phone, sorry no smileys.

Nic I am so pleased for you that the 4 good ones have fertilised. I knew you'd deliver quality over quantity! You rest up girl and get ready to welcome your lovely embies. I hope the gestone injections are going well and you're up on the pred:

Venda what wonderful news you have started your stimms! Good luck with the injections. I too was on 1 liquid and  2 powders.

Mini me I think you've made the right decision to continue with the cycle. I am convinced that being off work will increase further your chanes of success. Please look after yourself and you and your DH will get to the top of the mountain very very soon now.

Kezza i am thinking of you and hope you can come to the best decision for you whether or not you go with the lister. you will get there.

Sorry to anyone i have not mentioned, i hope you're all well.

Lots of love
Pinpin x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good morning luvvies!

Nic -     four embies, that is just fab!!!!! I only had three fertilise and two left for ET and look at me now!! Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow!

Kezza -     Such a tough journey all of this, and hearing conflicting advice all of the time really doesn't help. Hope you work out what to do.

Mini - Well done for being brave and continuing you cycle. I really am hoping it is third time lucky for you honey. Sounds like you have also made the right decision in being off work, you can really invest all of your energies into this cycle with no added stressors.

Venda -    Whoopee for starting stims! At last you can move forward, hoping those follies already there grow you some nice juicy follies. I was also on 1 liquid to 2 powders, they told me it was because of my age and male factor infertility instead of female factor. And yes, you will get used to the injections, we mean it really!

Rose - Weddings! Must be getting excited by now!

Som - Glad you have had no more bleeds, great to hear that.

Sleepy - Silly you driving to school, you should know better in your condition  

Pix125 - Welcomes, and hope we can all guide the way for you. There is a wealth of experience on this thread and all the girls really know what they are talking about! They saved my life during my cycle, couldn't have done it without them!

Sam - Did you ever get the bottles I sent, I was cheeky and sent them through the hospital post but am now beginnnig to doubt if they made it through   let me know and if not I'll do it the non cheeky way if you still need some. Only got 100ml size though.

Sharny - Well done on starting the sniffing, hope you aren't getting too many unwanted side effects. I just found I felt tired all of the time, but headaches from the pill passed once sniffing!

Pinpin - Hope you and your king prawn are well. We should meet soon x

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - 2 well deserved days off yesterday and today, back to work for another 8 days from tomorrow though! Boo and Hiss!

Lots of love and   to one and all

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girlies,
i have not braved the 'stabbing' yet   , i recon about 9pm.....

i need advice girls, my EC (if all goes well) is 25th jan. Now.....my boss is on hols and i should be at work as much as possible.obviously not if i am unwell!i need to plan a bit as a hairdresser.....so i gathered 

25th EC definitely off work
26th ?...what you recon girls? how did you feel?
27th is my day off anyway
28th ?
29th?
30th? 

i know it's hard to say...but would ET be then on 27,28 or 29? when is 'blast'?      oh i am lost  


xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Venda - I think it's fine to be back at work the day after EC. I tried to get to work yesterday but the snow stopped me, and I'm here today. I have ET tomorrow so am off and as it's a Friday I have Saturday and Sunday to rest up. I'm contemplating having Monday and tuesday off too. If I had blast on Sunday instead of tomorrow ET then I'd definitely have Mon and Tues off.

If we assume you have a 3 day transfer i would say:
25th EC definitely off work
26th back at work (unless you're in pain - if you have a load of follicles emptied it's more likely to be painful
27th is my day off anyway
28th Will probably be ET so off
29th A Friday - I'd stay at home
30th A Saturday - I'd probably stay at home too 

I hope this helps... it's sooo difficult to pre-book time off when it can change so quickly xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

nic you are a star!!!!   
how long in advance they let you know you have ET or blast? 
if my ET is 28th,they let me know 27th? if they go for blast when would they let me know?

sorry to pick your brains so much  

what time is your ET tomorrow?will think of you xxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi 
They call you the am after EC to let you know how many fertilised and a to give you a provisional ET day and time. 
If you have 2 embryos they will go for a day 2 transfer (EC is day 0). 
If there are more than two they want to see which ones are best so provisionally book you in for a day 3 transfer. 
They will call me tomorrow at 8.30 to let me know if we're on for tomorrow (I'm booked in for 10.20). They push to a day 5 (blast) if all your embies are looking good and they can't tell which ones are strongest.
I hope this helps 
Xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Just wanted to pop in and say good luck to Nic for tomorrow. 

And hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say good luck tomorrow Nic.

Sleepy xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Quick one this evening to say good luck to Niccad for tomorrow and to Ven for EC which if still on the 25th will be my birthday so a good omen   (food poisoning is always a good one )

Blimey girls how quickly does the time go? Can't believe how far gone some of you are already!! Pinpin 15w+, Silly, Somnium, Sleepy??

Oh by the way, Silly no hun I didn't get them  I'm quite happy to pay for the P&P but don't go to any trouble for me 

Here's a little pic of Eva I wanted to share with you before she has her op 










Hello everybody and big  to all,

Sam xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening ladies,
Lots of activity on here at the moment which is great!

Nic - so excited for you. I'll have everything crossed for you over the next few days that it all goes to plan and that you are PUPO before you know it.

Venda - all exciting stuff for you too. So pleased that you have finally started your stimms  

Kezza - so sorry that you have been having a hard time of late. Sending you a big virtual  

Mini and Sharny - I start down-regging next Thursday, so we should be cycle buddies!!! How many days have you been sniffing now Sharny?? Am I right in thinking that some of you guys recommended sucking a fruit polo when you sniffed as it tastes really disgusting?

Pix125 - Welcome to the thread. I've just started my first round of IVF and the girls on here have been brilliant in offering help and advice. You will also be a fellow cycle buddie, so hopefully we can get through this together!

Big hello to Silly, Pinpin and Rosh (hope you're still lurking), Rose, Tarzangal, Sam and Sleepy.

Bellaboo xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Ven,

I think everyone is different and have different levels of stress in their work. I decided way before my EC and ET that being at work during that time and immediately after would just be too much, with travellling for four hours a day and having the stress of delivering babies being up in night etc, and so work were good enough to give me two weeks sick leave, one either side of my EC. I then took two weeks annual leave so actually ended up being off from the day I started stimming until after I'd tested. But in all honesty, the second week of the 2WW drove me potty so in hindsight I probably would have been netter going in but arranging not to do on calls. 

I think people who go to work during this time are very brave, particularly between EC and ET, but I am a bit of a wimp, and any excuse to chill and relax is a done deal. I think you should do whatever yo feel comfrotable with, and when the time comes you will know whether or not you are fit for work, whether that be physically or emotionally. I can completely understand both rationale!

Nic - All the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx

Bella - It was me who sucked on the fruity polos! Yummy!


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey 

Bella- I dont start sniffing til saturday, ive had the 'pump' out to check all is working ok though. Dont want any last min hiccups!!
There's are quite a few of us cycling together on here this mth, which is going to be fab x

Nic- Good luck for tomorrow huni x

Sam- Ava is just sooo gorgeous x

Ven- How did your injection go tonight? x

Love to all x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

i just did my first injection myself    took me an hour,the process of it! and i lost one batch by doing it wrong.was going to push the bubbles out and the whole needle flu across the room with most of the liquid     i would be ok if i wasnt staring at the needles for 40mins before actually injecting them. my oh my  it does not hurt honest to god   not nice tho,i am such a wuss i had to lie down as was bit sick.its all suddenly so real. 

girls thanks for letting me know about the dates and rests etc, i suppose i should play it by ear, at the end of the day....the days i would be 'in' i only have 1 or 2 people booked in so not much work honest  . its more about me being there in case the staff takes the p**s while boss away....so lots of HELLO and OK reading for me xxxxx


Sam....fantastic picture of Eva, something tells me she is a cheeky on     xxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to check whether Nic had received THE call yet and say good luck if ET does go ahead this am. Don't overdo the water drinking, remember my near ******* on the Doc experience! I can't wait to hear you're PUPO.

Venda well done with your injection : ) I'm with Silly on the what to do off work or at work dilemma. I took 3.5 weeks off from 1 week before ec until after testing. I have  quite a stressful job, my GP was good and  my boss is absolutely fantastic. It's up to you what you do but being off allowed me to keep my feet up, yes literally up!

Sam I can't see the pic as on my phone but will check it out tonight : )

Sharny good luck with your first sniff at the weekend!

Bella good luck also, it sounds like there will be quite a few of you cycling together which is great! Silly and I were cycle buddies and it was great to be able to share the rollercoaster of emotions.

Silly how are you doing? I hope that bump is growing nicely : )

Lots of love to all

Pinpin xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Samia - was 33 weeks yesterday, and can't believe how quick its gone. And apart from the hospital stay before Xmas its all gone so well. Was looking at some pics of Bump we have been taking at regular intervals and cant believe how big Ive gotten recently, she must really be filling out now.

Nic - any news yet? Am assuming as you said they'd call at 8.30 you have headed off already, hope its all going smoothly for you x

Venda - Sorry to laugh at your post but sounds like a bit of a comedy, hope the next few injections go smoother for you x Oh and I'm with the girls, go with what feels right for you reagrds to time off. I didnt know how I was going to be after ec and et so booked two weeks off but was back at work before testing then took, two days off when I tested. 

Well off work atm, feeling a bit flu like but without the cough or snotty nose, have the sore throat and feel achey and tired tho  Just off to look and see if I can have anysore throat sweets or if its honey and lemon for me.


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm PUPO!!!!!
Got the call this morning to say all 4 were doing well but there were 2 front runners.
ET went smoothly and I'm now the proud owner of 2 7-cell embies. One top top quality and one above average.
I can't believe I've got here, especially after really believing it was all over last week.
Let the wait begin xxxx

Venda - love the injection story.
Will write more personals later as on the train home at the moment 
Nic xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

For Nic- Congrats on being pupo, u rest up and take care of ur two embies xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got my pompoms out for you Nic!!!! Well done! 2 embies on board is just fantastic news, now that lovely wait...............

Just a quickie to ask, if you don't mind, what are you doing with the other two?

Love x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Nic - Yeay for being Pupo and they sound fab quality am sure you'll be celebrating again in 2 weeks woot woot


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Silly - the other 2 are apparantly above average 6-cells. I am freezing both of them - but hoping i won't need them for at least a couple of years  . Question - did you carry on putting cyclogest in the rear after ET or switch?? They give me really bad constipation but I'm worried about switching for some reason... Pinpin - what do you do & were you on gestone and 2xcyclogest? I can't believe that you're both already over 13 weeks!! Time goes soooo quickly doesn't it - means that Som and Sleepy are almost there!!

Thanks for all your nice wishes - I'm still sat here in shock looking at my little picture... 

Venda - i hope that the injection is easier tonight. After a few days you'll find it really easy. 
Sharny - wow... first sniff tomorrow!! I was drinking a glass of pineapple juice afterwards to get rid of the taste. The taste doesn't hit you straight away - for me it was about 5 mins afterwards. 
Bellaboo - less than a week to go before you start - looks like you'll have some great cycle buddies on here which is so lovely xx

Samia - she truly is adorable and has such a cheeky look in her eyes. I love it when babies smile with their eyes. 

Love to all & hope you all have fantastic weekends. I have tickets to billy connolly on sunday night... dilemma - should I go? I know that laughter is meant to help implantation, but then getting to hammersmith is gonig to be a bit of a chore... What would you do?
xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Nic,

So happy for you, always so lovely to know that your embies are warm and snug inside and going about their business! I always used the front door, so to speak, never the rear only because any suppositories give me (TMI) diarrhoea and I can't hold them in for very long. Don't think it matters either way, they are made to absorb through mucosa which you have in both places so really doesn't matter as long as you get it!

If I was feeling 'normal' I would go to the show on Sunday, laughing at someone/something always helped me through the 2WW! And the journey is what you make it, leave extra early to avoid stress and go for a soda and lime if you get there early.

I can't believe how fast everything is all going. 15 weeks on Monday and growing into rather the blimp. Already feeling movements too, as two of them jostling for room. I'm measuring around 24-26 weeks now, beginning to panic about how big I am going to get! It is true what they say, it really does fly, and I am keeping absolutely EVERYTHING crossed that you will do it this time, will pray every day for you, you have been through such a journey, you deserve it so much, and with the meds on board it should work!

Lots of love x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Nic, that's fantastic news!  I've really got a good feeling about this for you! 
About Sunday, I had the same dilemma on my first tx.  I had tickets to see the Killers 2 days after ET and asked the Bridge what I should do , they said I'd probably be ok but that I should bear in mind that if it didn't work and I had gone I might look back and think that it was because I went.  Well, I didn't go and stayed at home being miserable as DH went with our friends and I was worrying non stop about the embies!  I reckon I'd have been better to go and forget about it.  I'd say that seeing Billy Connolly is safer than seeing a band at the O2 festival so you will probably be ok.  But go with your gut instinct - if you're going to worry about going then best to stay put.  Dunno if that helps?  xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Just a quickie to congratulate Nic on being PUPO with two beautiful embies woooohooooooooooo!!!!!!! Wonderful, wonderful news    

I think going to see some comedy would be a great stress reliever but you have to do what feels right for you, I don't suppose you could drive or get a taxi so you don't have to battle on the trains and tubes? xxxxxx

Lots of love, 
Mini xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girlies 

 
     
    
      

for my mate Nic!!! Well done girl. Must meet up now and hear all about it!! Let me know when you are free. Agree with the others, see how you feel, can you drive there? or get a lift? I can take you if you get stuck. 

Ven- well done on the first injection. I promise it gets easier and the offer of help is always here. 
Sharny- you made it to stage one and this means you are officially on your journey (i don't think the pill counts!) and it will go really quickly from here. 
Pinpin and Silly- can't believe you are 15 weeks. its all happening so quickly. Can't believe we sat in the Albany discussing you being PUPO and you worrying and look at you now. 
tarzangal- see you tomorrow to put the world to rights. Herbal tea or something stronger? 

AFM- waiting for next week really for my AMH test. Considering immune testing too so I know what I'm facing. Still feeling abit   and wondering about time off for the next cycle, stopping working all together or getting signed off sick for two weeks again. 

Interestingly the Lister say that nothing you can do influences the outcome as long as you are not silly. So the odd glass of wine is ok and as long as you are healthy then everything will take care of itself. She did say its silly going mad and drinking being really unhealthy and then going cold turkey as your body doesn't adjust that easily. I guess we do all the, brazil nuts, pineapple juice, higher protein etc to make us feel like we are doing something to help. But really the main thing is not to stress and go with the flow- leave it in the doctors hands as they are the experts. 

xx


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi all

Niccad - Congratulations on being PUPO.

               

So happy you have 2 love embies on board.  Hope you don't find the 2WW too bad.  As for Billy Connolly, I would go if I were you, as you say laughter is meant to help implantation.  Just take it easy getting there, can DH drive?

Silly - congrats on being 15 weeks!  So exciting.

Hi everyone else, have a lovely weekend.

love Sleepy xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

And thanks to silly for getting me to 3333 bubbles!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

nic woop woop woop                 fantastic news, two top beans on board xxxxxxxxxx

kezza-i believe so much what you have said at the end of your post. that is why i will be in and out of work,taking it easy tho. about 50% normal daily routine. i am not religious but i do believe that sometimes there is very little me,you all of us can do,sometimes we just have to let be what will be. i have complete faith in science and in the fact that i  WILL  be a mummy one day!!!!!! just like you WILL climb that mountain  

sharny-i find the spray 'bit plasticky' after about 5 minutes when it gets to your throat. 

AFM..jab went fairly smooth today. took me only 15 minutes of staring at it   btw i forgot to mention that when it did flew off last night i could not find it....well just did,its stuck in my wall    

xxxxxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS NIC - that's brilliant news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Good luck for the  xxxx

Venda  - I love the fact that it was in your wall - that's quite an achievement!!! Glad it's getting a bit easier, I'm dreading that bit.

Have a lovely week-end everyone xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations Nic on being PUPO with 2 lovely embies! I am really chuffed for you  

I did 1 Gestone in the morning and 2 cyclogest at night in the front door. I never did the back door because of my colitis it would have been a very bad idea to stick anything up there !!   I used boxes of panty liners as the cyclogest tends to make a mess if you see what i mean but as you put it in just before going to bed you get the maximum absorbtion of the progesterone.

As for tomorrow night my advice is if you feel like going go but if you think that you might blame it on the show if it doesn't work (although it will work) then don't. If you do decide to go my advice is to drive there and park at the Kings Mall car park it's cheap and it's only a 3 minutes walk then to the Apollo, the car park gets shut at night with a barrier but there is a guard who opens the door when you ring the bell.
Until then raise your feet, watch some comedy movies and get treated, looked after and cuddled by your DH.

Hi to everyone else and I hope you all have nice weekends  stay dry ! 

Pinpin x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

For those of you that remember us 'oldies', I thought you may like to hear this about Wombly:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224141.0

Good luck everyone with their upcoming treatment and births   

Liz
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls- how are you doing? Well done Wombly! brilliant news. 

I've been investigating loads this weekend and looking into things. The Lister thinks one of the reasons we are not conceiving naturally is because of my short cervix- this reduces the amount of cervical mucus and stops the sperm from travelling. So we've bought some sperm friendly lubricant called pre-seed which helps with this.

Also bought so royal jelly as it helps with egg quality. And some co-enzyme q10 which helps with cell formation. And some fertility tea which is a good boost for your natural fertility. Spent about £50 but if it works or helps with the next cycle then its worth it. 

Some girls on the lister forum take Eskimo fish oils as they are meant to be good for reducing NK cells but I decided not to do this as I don't know if I've got a problem with my immunes so decided not to waste the money. 

MOJO is returning! xxx


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello All!!

Wow, it got busy on here again!!  Not been on in a while due to heavy shifts so struggling to play catch up!!

Kezza - Well done you with your 'mojo'!!!  You should be really proud of yourself for picking yourself up and taking positive steps forward.  My fingers are x that your bag of tricks works!!

Niccad - Woo hoo!!!  Congratulations on being PUPO!!!  So excited and hopeful for you.  X

Venda - Haha brilliant story, your poor wall!!!  Well done on the jabs, put your fine china away for the next one!!

Silly - Cant believe you are 15wks already!!!  Wow time flies!  Such an exciting time for you, sounds like you are blooming!  Enjoy every second x

Samia - Absolutely beautiful photo's, thank you for sharing them x

Bella, Tarz, pinpin, Rosh, sleepy, sharny, mini and EVERYONE else, I hope you are all really well and things are going positively for you.

Sending lots of love,   and   to you all xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Big congrats to Wombly 

Kezza - am sure it will all help x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Good evening all!

Kezza - Good job on finding your 'MOJO' (love that word) and sometimes doing these things and a bit of investigation and make us feel like we are really doing something to help ourselves. I found a really good book when my AF went slightly off the mark called 'The Fertility Diet' and it is based on research done on a huge number of female nurses in America (think it was 33,000) and it basically said what foods to eat and which to avoid, but not in a strict way. It may have been coincidence, or it may have worked, but I became very regular during the time of following their advice and changing my diet a bit, and actually had much stronger signs of ovulation. My point is that it felt like the one thing I really could control, what I put into my body, and the effects that would have. At times I felt helpless, but doing these things really helped me through my journey, and who knows, they may just well work!

Nic - Hope your weekend as PUPO has been ok, and you made a decision on the show tonight. Been thinking of you

Ven -  he he at the needle in the wall! What a shot! Hope you have been gradually getting used to it. I found the mixing OK, and handling the needles fine, but think that is because I do it all of the time at work. It was the pressing of the trigger that got me! I found it was actually easier to not even think about it, just on the leg and BAM! No comprimise, that helped a lot!

Som - Hope you are feeling better.

Sam - Will get onto the bottles tomorrow if my placenta brain doesn't let me down (my excuse is twins!)

Nicnacnoo - Glad to hear from you again, shift work it tough, bluergh!

Pinpin - HELLO!

Hi to everyone else!

Have been trying to upload my photos from scan and bump onto here, but they are too big! (Obviously my camera is just too good a quality )

Anywho, though it better not to because didn't want to upset anybody, and thought it might be in distaste. Didn't want to evoke certain emotions in people, as I know how I felt when I was trying and seemed like it happened to everyone but me.

Anyway, those of you who would like to see can look on these links (********)

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=187856&id=514985119&ref=mf

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=185182&id=514985119

Just promise not to laugh at how big I am with twins! I'm sure their is someone else here with twins too, be warned!

SillyBillyMe x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Silly - just had a nose at your pics, cant access the scan ones, but the ones of your bump are fab!!!  Those babies are cooking nicely!!  And you look really well.
So happy for you, thank you for sharing with us xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

ooopsy, wrong settings, try it now!


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow Silly, they are great pictures!  I am so excited for you xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Just had a peek at your pics to silly, wow what a lovley neat bump you have. x

Kezza- Glad to hear your feeling more positive huni x

Ven- Hope your jabs are going ok, and you've had no more darts practise with ur needles   x

Nic- Hope u've had a lovley weekend being pupo? x

Hi to everyone else  

AFM- Im on day two of sniffing, and all going ok, agree with you ven it does taste 'plasticaly'. Got a bit of crampy tummy so im guessing af will arrive in next few days!

Love to all x


----------



## sleepy dwarf (Aug 1, 2008)

Wombly -       

Kezza - glad you have your PMA back.

Sharny - great news on the sniffing.  Sending you lots of luck.

Silly - lovely pics.

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Sleepy xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Niccad - congrats on being PUPO! How exciting!  Fingers crossed that the next 2 weeks go super quickly and you have even more good news!

Venda - thanks for the injection story.  I am freaking out about that stage and feel better knowing that everyone takes time to get used to it!

Bellaboo - I start sniffing a week on Weds so not long after you!  Wish it would just hurry up now!  I am not allowed to be on the pill because of my migraines so am worried that the sniffing on its own won't be enough to down reg properly but apparently that's what they used to do so fingers crossed it will work.

Hi to everyone else.  

Charlie xx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Long time no speak!

Wombly - CONGRATULATIONS!!         It's a boy!!  I'm sure everyone was telling you it'd be a girl weren't they?!  How exciting!

Silly - lovely pics!  You be proud.  I'm sure everyone on here is happy for you and knows that we're all rooting for them to be next in line.  Joy56 is having twins.  She's 31 weeks - I'm hopefully seeing her next week and will report back how ginormous she is!!

Niccad - congrats on being PUPO!  Have everything crossed for you.

PinPin - hope you're positively blooming and loving being pg?!

To all ladies in waiting, sniffing and stimming - fingers crossed and keep up that PMA 'cos you'll all be pg before you know it - 2010 is gonna be a good year   

AFM - I'm now 34+2 and finally pulled our fingers out a bit.  Cot arrived on Saturday, decorators are in doing the hallway (which I started 18 months ago!!) and I'm about to send a list of my family and friends' email addresses to my best mate 'cos she's organsing a baby shower for me!  All exciting (and a tiny bit scary!) stuff!

Take care everyone and speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello and happy Monday to all 

SarahTM - wow... can't believe that time has gone so quickly. I'm really excited for you x

Kezza & tarzangal - hope that you had a great time on saturday. Kezza - so good that you've got your mojo back. I always found it helpful 'investigating' as I felt that i had more control and was 'doing' something. let me know if you fancy a tea at any point this week x

Charlie - so exciting to start sniffing so soon. I'm sure sniffing on it's own will be enough - the pill is used more by QM to determine dates exactly (good as it means the waiting lists should be shorter as they can fit us all in). The pill isn't used by most clinics - the standard is sniffing from day 21 so I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine. 

Silly - I can't access your photos and I'm gutted. can you please pm me your name so that i can friend request you?

Sharny - glad that the sniffing is going ok. It's a horrid taste isn't it and it made me sneeze loads. Horrible also as you want to blow your nose but instead have to kind of shallow the snot... YUK!

Bellaboo - how are you doing? When exactly does the sniffing start (sorry I can't scroll down) - I'm sure it's early this week 

Pinpin - thanks for the gestone/cyclogest info. I'm doing gestone in the evening so cyclogestx2 in the morning. How are you getting on? Have you told work yet and have you been back to DrG recently? Would love to catch up properly soon xx

Venda - how are you getting on with the injections? It gets easier but I was always panicked about leaving any amount in the vials. Tricky trying to 'tip' them when you're mixing to get every last bit. That pen is sooo good... I really missed it this time & wish I had it for all my other injections 

thanks for all your advice on Billy connolly. We drove there and it was easy. Only issue was that he's not very funny so I was sat there watching everyone else laugh thinking 'what are you laughing at'. Um... think i should've realised that before I went!! If it had been Michael McIntrye I would've been in stitches... I'm at home today working away with my feet up. My boss has been so supportive the last 2 treatments, but this time I'm getting the cold shoulder more and am getting a bit worried (but also trying desperately not to worry). We're turning into an LLP at work and they're making me a partner - but this means I'll suddenly be self employed and will lose all my statatory rights. I'm trying to get my head around it all but at the moment can only see the negatives of it. Too many decisions to make when I'm supposed to be in a zen like state of calm... deep breathes..... sip of herbal tea... and relax.... ohm.... 
DH isn't letting me do anything around the house. He wouldn't even let me get a saucepan out yesterday as he deemed it 'too heavy'. It's lovely but it's also a bit boring as I'm usually a real potterer at home and am constantly doing things (DH often suddenly sees me with a screwdriver or the ladder and rolls his eyes). Instead I'm now planted to the chair or the sofa with me feet elevated.... Come on embies... stick stick stick....


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Get used to it Niccad 'cos in two weeks you'll be properly pg and then dh won't let you do anything for the next 8 months!! It's sooooo boring!  Having said that I went to a party on Saturday, they had really good music so I went for a little boogie and ended up on the dance floor for a good hour!  Felt like I'd been run over yesterday - I could hardly move so there is a good reason for taking it easy!!

Keep those feet up and wait patiently for the morning sickness to start!    

Sx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi girls  

Niccad - Belated congrats on being pupo! Fingers crossed you'll be BFP soon, keep on keeping those feet up!  Shame you didn't enjoy the Billy Connolly, but glad you had an easy journey!  

SarahTM - I bet it's exciting getting the nursery together!  Something I really can't wait to be doing!  When do you start your maternity leave?

Pix125 - Looks like we're going to be cycle buddies!!  I start D/R on Tuesday of next week!  I haven't used the pill this time either as it really didn't agree with me last time.  I'm also doing the Burselin injections rather than sniffing...  My baseline scan is Feb 10th & E/C provisionally booked for Feb 22nd!   

Silly - Wow, what lovely photos of your bump!  You must be so proud of it!

Venda - How have the injections gone over the weekend?!  Hopefully a little easier!

Sharny - Hopefully the sniffing is going ok & your AF will be on it's way soon! 

Pinpin & Niccad - Is the Gestone something you were given along with your immune bits?  I was wondering if I should ask for it this time as my AF arrived just 7 days after ET.  I mentioned it to DR Kalu who just said the reason AF arrived so early (despite me using the suppositories) was that I wasn't pregnant.........  

Mini - How was your scan at The Lister today?  Hopefully you're able to start D/R!  

Kezza - Glad you've got your MOJO back!    Have you sorted out your AMH yet?! 

Hello to everyone else & especially HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Wombly   

AFM - Just waiting (feels like thats all I've done for the last 10 months since my 1st BFN - some people have managed to squeeze in 2 or 3 cycles since then!!)

But I do finally get to get under way again next week.   

The Suprecure injections have to be done in the morning so by the time I start stimming I'll be having 3 injections a day!!  (I'm on 6 powders so 2 injections of Menopur in the evening too) Really really can't wait!  

Love Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is well... those who are waiting (like me), sniffing, jabbing and in that dreaded 2ww! Congrats for those who are PUPO! Big congrats to Wombly and SarahTM... i cannot believe you are into the home stretch! 

SillyBilly - LOVED your bump piccies - DH and i were marvelling at how fantastic you look and of course i said 'i want one just like that!'... how wonderful! 

Not much going on with me... just waiting in the wings! Not long to go now, I start the pill in 6 weeks.. OMG.. now i've typed it i have realised how close it is!!

I hope by the time that i get to the cycling stage there are a few more ladies who have _*'been there, done that and got the t-shirt' *  _ for when i need some advice!

xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Silly - love both sets of pics and you look well x

Well looks like I spoke a lil too soon the other day, had another bleed this morning and have spent all morning on labour ward being examined, tested, poked, prodded and monitored! Still no idea whats causing it but all the tests and monitoring were fine and bubs is apparently one happy lil girl hehe.  Gotta go back for Anti D this afternoon as apparently the meds take a while to turn up so they gave me the option to wait around or come home and return before 7.30, so am home for the mo. Really wish I knew what was causing it tho, OH thinks I overdid it at the weekend as we finnished setting up babies stuff and I did a ton of washing and ironing!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Somniun - That's worrying for you, but sounds like everything is still just fine.  Put your feet up!

What is Anti D for?

Thinking of you, take care.  

Nicki xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Som – Sorry to hear that you've had such a worrying time... now get those feet up!!!!! 

Wombly – CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Nicki70 – Not long now hun!!! After all that waiting I bet you'll be running into Queen Mary's on the 10th Feb   

Silly – I LOVE, LOVE, LOVED your pics, you look totally amazing sweetie! 

Rosh – Six weeks will fly, yippppieeeeee! 

Kezza – How you doing lovely? Welcome back MOJO  

Niccad – Hello PUPO lady, I know exactly how you feel about the IVF thing starting to wear thin at work (one of the many reasons I'm leaving) my boss was really supportive first time round but it just seems to be a massive inconvenience now that we're on our third cycle... sounds like you've got an amazing opportunity there though... just think when you're the boss you'll be able to do whatever you like    

Sharny – Hope down-regging is going ok, I'm gonna be joining you tonight as I'm due my first Suprecur injection  

SarahTM – Enjoy every minute of your well deserved baby shower 

Venda –       loved your needle in the wall story, hope you are doing ok xx

Hi to Samia, bellaboo, Nicnacnoo, Pix, Sleepy, Pinpin, Charlie, Tarzangal, M&J and all you lovely ladies 

AFM – I had my first baseline scan this morning and they found two small cysts on my left ovary  I have been told to stop the OCP and start my suprecur injections regardless in the hope that the cysts will go with my withdrawal bleed in the next few days   if they are still there at my next scan in a weeks time we may have to postpone after all... and so the fun begins!!!!  

I'm feeling really nervous about my first jab as we won't be using a pen this time, YIKES!!!!!!!      But other than that I feel quite calm, feeling fully prepared for the ups and downs and I feel safe in the knowledge that you are all out there to help me through  

Lots of love and  
Mini xxxxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Ps. Just googled 'how to get rid of ovarian cysts'    and an article about Caster Oil Packs came up... I know a couple of you have tried these (Rooby and Kezza I think?) any thoughts or advice girls? 

Mini xxxxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls
i am reducing my jabbing time drastically   ,only bit concerned today i could not get all liquid out even if you paid me. so instead of 1ml i had 0.9ml. what you recon girls...disaster or not?   something is definitely happening in my tummy, its pulling and feeling heavy.......loving it  

silly i am LOVING your belly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i am with rosh ...'I WANT ONE TOO'!!!!!    
pix- lovely, if i can do it, monkey can!!!!!  it does get better,its more nerves!!!!   as silly said ..it is the pressing the trigger not the mixing. 

will write more tomorrow 

love to all of you girls      

Kezza loving the mojo xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

just got back from a very long day- left home at 6 and walked in at 7.50pm! so knackered but briefly read the updates. will post tomorrow when more time but just wanted to say 

 Som. My friend had the same thing about the same time and they said it was part of the placenta coming away. Nothing that serious but she needed monitoring every week and she still went to 40 weeks. So hopefully by now you have some results and they can let you know. xxx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Nicki - anti d is due to me being Rh neg.

Kezza - good know about your friend, not sure they'll ever get to bottom of it tho!

Mini -   cysts go away x

Venda - it was a while ago now but sure I had some .9 sometimes too.


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mini - Congrats on starting your D/R!   Fingers crossed the cysts disappear with AF.  Looks like there are a few of us just starting TX,  how exciting!!

Hello to everyone else  

Nicki xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Nicki,
My baseline scan is on 10th Feb and my EC provisionally booked for 22nd Feb too so fingers crossed all goes to plan!! It's good to know someone else working to the same dates as me!  Also good to know that not being on the pill is OK....we only get 1 go on the NHS so I wanted to make sure I do everything right but there was no way they would let me go on the pill no matter what I said!!

Charlie xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Charlie - Looks like we may be bumping into each other at QMs at some point!!  Fingers crossed you won't need more than your 1 nhs cycle!   

I completely refused to go on the pill this time as it made me so hormonal - I turned into a complete monster          !!!  My poor DH! And I also had my AF for the whole 35 days.... It was pretty horrible. 

I think they only introduced the pill early last year so they're used to girls starting on day 21 of their cycles.

Looking forward to chatting with you over the next few weeks!  

Love Nicki xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone 
Som - that sounds so scary. I hope that you're ok & that you've got your feet up and are getting pampered x

Venda - so so difficult to get all of the liquid in the syringe. I think 0.9ml will be fine (I think it was average for me). Love that you're beginning to feel your ovaries inflating... lots and lots of follies hopefully  

Mini - YIPPEE for starting and good luck with the suprecur injections. I find twisting the needle slightly helps to get it in.   that your cysts disappear along with AF. Isn't it quite common to have cysts?? 

Nicki - when do you start this week and how come 2 injections of menophur when you start stimming? Can you not dilute 6 vials with 1 solution? I was on 5 and was told to do it all at one  

Rosh -woowoo - 6 weeks and counting  

Silly - absolutely love the pictures (I also had a nose at your wedding pics - you looked amazing, and agree - you won't be able to get back into that dress for quite some time  )

sharny - any side effects yet from sniffing?

So many people starting treatment on here - it's all very exciting... 
Hello to everyone else - Kezza (any news on the AMH), Sleepy, Pinpin, Sarah TM, Bellaboo, Nicnacnoo, Charlie, Tarzangal and all the people I've missed. Rooby - are you still reading Would love to hear how you're getting on... Likewise - Butterfly - how is the bump?
Nic xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all

Nic- hope you are ok and resting up. Don't think I'll make it this week as doing long hours but maybe early next week? 

Tarzangal- hope you got back ok on saturday. Thanks for the chat- really helped. 

mini- go away cysts!!! If they've told you to start down regging then they must be confident that they will go. Hope you are ok. 

Hi to charlie and nicki and "not long now""

Ven- yes anything between .9 and .98 is good but you'll get better with practice.

AFM- no AMH tests back as yet so going to call tomorrow. Had two really long days at work- done 26 hours in 2 days and driven 460 miles. So knackered!!! Had a meeting with my personnel manager yesterday to discuss maybe taking a redundancy package. Also discussed if not leaving, how I can manage cycle 3 and continue to work and how they can support me. So all good. Also had my appraisal today which was on a similar thread so things are looking a bit rosier. either way I've decided that I'm going to leave at some point this year as need a change of scenery. Just need to decide how and when depending on what they come back with in terms of a package. 

Anyway, love to all- xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls,

how are you all? somnium? all ok ?   
kezza-i do admire hard working women, but THAT many hours is insane    hope yor tests are ready tomorrow xx

AFM-incredibly nervous about tomorrow. my lower tummy is so 'full'! really weird feeling. i am hoping i have few down there,certainly feels like it   judging by last weeks scan when i had 2 of 10mm already, i am expecting at least 2 biggies. will post tomorrow

xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Ven- Good luck with scan tomorrow, im sure there will be lots of juicy follies.

Kezza- Blime me, that really is some hours you've done.

Niccad- Hope the 2ww is going well and ur taking it easy.

Som- Hope u and bump r ok, sounds like you've really been through it the last couple of weeks.

Mini- Hope those cyst's go away.

Hello to all the rest of you lovley ladies x

AFM- Not much to report, still sniffing away. Only side effect is that i feel just soo tired all the time. 
How long after stopping the ocp does AF usually arrive? Its been 3 days since i took my last one... im worring that AF wont arrive and it will hold things up or that i wont be 'switched off' properly and we wont be able to start stimming next wednesday- Oh its one worry after another.....  

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sharny- normally within 5 days but don't worry as they can still scan if it does arrive and you are still bleeding. 

Ven- good luck for tomorrow- all looking good! xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry another thing- nicki- i had 6 vials with 2 solutions as apparently it doesn't dilute that much as too much powder. so I think that is normal. xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Kezza- hopefully AF will come and go before nxt wednesday as i REALLY dnt like having scans while on


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Your AF dance Sharny. As I've before I think abit of nooky helps!! enjoy!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening all

Silly - Wonderful photos   So pleased that your pregnancy is now all going OK. You look gorgeous in the pictures with your bump!

Venda - sending you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow   

Mini - really, really hope that your cysts go. How bloody annoying!!!!

Rosh - 6 weeks to go. WOO!! It will come around before you know it!

Sharny - glad to hear that the sniffing is going OK, but sorry to hear that you are so tired. I'm sure your AF will arrive in the next few days.

Kezza - glad to hear that you are sorting things out at work and hatching a plan.

Niccad - hope you're doing OK and not going too crazy??

AFM - I have a REALLY stupid question!! I start sniffing on Thursday and have just re-read the instructions etc, but I've never used a nasal spray in my life. Do I just press down and sniff at the same time whilst holding the other nostril? And is it just a normal sniff or a big sniff?? Sorry, but having a bit of a panic as I don't want to mess it up!!

Thanks,
bellaboo xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Bella- Blime me thats cme round quick... This is just going on what i hve been doing... hope its right  
But i push the pump all the way down and do a big sniff, then i do the other nostril. Then i close each nostril each side and do another big sniff ( without the pump) just to double check its going down! 
It tastes a bit yucky, as you can feel it going down! 
Hope that was of some help x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi everyone - wow it's been busy, I read every day but haven't posted for a week or so, so here goes:

Niccad - hope your 2WW is going ok and you're not going too crazy.  Sorry you didn't enjoy Billy Connolly, I think he's quite funny but my DH doesn't understand a word he says!

Kezza - sorry you're working long hours but it's fantastic that your personnel dept is being so supportive.  Hope you come up with a plan soon.  Was great to see you on Sat, came away feeling better (probably the alcohol helped a bit  )

Bella - I always take a big sniff on each side while closing other nostril and tilt my head slightly back and it has always worked for me.  I actually worried that I was sniffing too hard as I read that the stuff has to be absorbed in your nostrils but even when I sniffed less hard it still worked.  It has a bad taste but I'm usually just glad to be "doing something" IYSWIM

Ven - best of luck for your scan tomorrow

Mini- hope you're ok and that your cysts go away soon  

Sharny - sorry you're feeling tired and hope your AF comes soon

Charlie / Nicky - not long to go, you must both be excited!

Rose - not long to go til your big day!!

Hi to Silly, Pinpin, Silly, SarahTM, Ninacnoo & Rooby (are you still here?).  Peabrain, are you stil reading, how are you?

AFM, well I think we've decided to go for the ARGC as our next clinic mainly because it is more conveniently located and also they proposed doing a lot of things differently whereas the Lister were going to put me on the long protocol with the pill again and were only going to change one of the drugs.  Maybe I'm wrong but I felt like I wanted more things to change.  the  ARGC also proposed more investigations like the chromosome one (although my GP is still figuring out what that is!) and the hysteroscopy.  BUT I'm getting my FSH, LH etc done in 10 days and if they come back high then i'll go to the Lister as they are the best at treating people with problems in this area - I have no clue what they'll be a it's been more than 2 yrs since I got them tested.  Anyway, have a good week everyone xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

just a quickie as on the isle of wight ferry. Bella- as everyone else has said. I wouldn't worry as long as you are getting it all in and its not dribbling out. xxl

tarzangal- yes i think the booze helps! sounds like a plan. let me know about the chromosome thingy as if its free I might do that too. 

Just had a missed call from the Lister with my AMH tests- I await a call back! xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning Girls! 

Kezza - How frustrating missing the call!  Really hope you get to speak to The Lister soon & you find out your AMH, fingers crossed it'll be good as your FSH. 

Niccad - I was on 5 powders last time & was told to split them between 2 waters, 1 with 2 powders & the other with 3.  I wish I could do it all in one go, it would make it so much quicker!  How are you feeling?  You must be half way there by now! 

Bella - Good luck with sniffing!  I'll sure you'll be just fine.

Venda - It sounds like you've got a lot going on with your ovaries at the moment!  Hope you're not too uncomfortable & keep up with the protein & hot water bottles!

Hope your all doing ok - it's just started to snow again where I am!  Doesn't seem to be settling though.  I don't start work till 12.30 today so have got 'This Morning' on in the background.  They're about to interview a couple who spent £100k & 25 years doing ivf to get their twins, not sure how much of a positive story it'll be (apart from the twins) but will definately be watching!

Lots of love,
Nicki xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah, just watched the story - Lovely couple started trying when she was 22!  He'd had a vasectomy reversal & they'd had around 10 IUIs, 4 IVFs, 5 ICISs, then a 4 year break to try to unsuccessfully adopt, then several sperm donor IUIs & finally several donor egg IVFs in Spain before getting a BFP aged 46ish with a FET! Wow!

They definitely plodded on to the top of their mountain!!

 and   to us all!

Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

AMH 8.7. Nurse said that considering my age it was ok and in the normal to below normal catagory. Not a disaster. 
I am starting to see the top of the mountain again.


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza – Just popping on to see if you had had your results... 8.7 is great    


 everyone else, will catch up later xxxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls, me again.  

Feel a bit down as received a copy of a letter that Dr Kalu sent to my GP saying that he didn't recommend any more IVF and that I should consider donor eggs.  It was so hard seeing that in black and white, even though Lister & ARGC said I should give my own eggs another go  

Kezza - great news re AMH xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi Tarzangal. 

That must have been so hard for you to read hun  Julie's words telling us to consider giving up on my eggs still haunt me. 

BUT you've now had a second and a third opinion at two of the best clinics in the country... they both disagree and so do I 

Just remember that QM's told Samia she would never conceive with her own eggs and now has three beautiful little girls (Hi Sam ) 

We will get there xxxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls

Tarzangal i so agree with mini!!! its not all lost,keep going girl. as long as they all have different opinions then go with the one you want to hear!! that is what i would do   

kezz   must admit i do not know anything about AHM but by what you saying ,its sounds pretty good to me!!!! xx

AFM....my scan....my lining is 7.5, right side: 1x14mm,1x13mm, 2x under 10mm. left side 5x under 10mm. all in all 9 follies. they added 1 more powder so i will do 3powders to 1 liquid tonight and tomorrow and see what happens by friday am. very worried they wont all make it in 2 days and that i will be left with 2 only    and that EC wont happen now on Monday and...... . girls what were your numbers after 7 days stimming?
not big on meat, nuts ,porridge, lentils sound good to you? water bottle?......what do i do?  

love to all
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

tarzangal- must have been hard but that is their opinion so don't worry too much about it. Lots of people have got pregnant after being told that they won't! I'm determined mine will happen naturally if the hospital can't help so doing everything I can to succeed at that xx

ven- drink lots of water and relax. yes lots of protein will help but is generally to help with ohss so you don't need to be too concerned. and don't use a hot water bottle if you can use a heat pack. gives better distribution of the heat and apparently they respond better to dry heat rather than wet heat. 

mini- remind me what your AMH was again? Nic-what is yours?

xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

uh water is definitely my down side   only mange 1l a day. better up it then!!! thanks kezza


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

helps get them nice and plump!! My accupuncture lady said at least 2.5 litres per day but I was thinking 2litres is a good level. xx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Kezza - My AMH was a rubbish 2.3 boooooooooooo! But I'm not going to worry about it as Sleepy had an AMH of 1 and look at her  

Which heat packs do you use? I've always used a hottie  

Min x


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Here is my attempt at catching up properly

Wombly - MASSIVE congratulations to you and your DH! I hope you are enjoying being a mummy 

Kezza - I'm glad that things are progressing in a positive direction with work as I know they gave you a hard time last time and it's important they are on board and supportive for your next cycle. I'm not happy with you for working such long hours though  
Also you must be relieved that your FSH and AMH results are good that is something positive for the next attempt.

Nicnacnoo - how is our fav paramedic doing?

Somnium - i was so sorry to hear you went through such worrying times again. How are you now? I too am blod group O negative so i guess it will be anti D injection for me as well....

Silly - what a lovely little big bump you are sporting !   Mine is growing nicely but still small in comparison to yours as I only have one little person in there  

Sharny - I hope your AF turns up very soon. If I remember well mine arrived about 5-7 days after I stopped sniffing.

Pix - Good luck wit the start of sniffing hun, I hope you are full of PMA.

SarahTM - I can't believe you are 34+ weeks already! You are next to bring some wonderful news of a new arrival on the thread, I can't wait. I must feel so real now, I hope you enjoy the baby shower, how lovely ! Please say hi to Jo too when you see her and her double bump! 

Niccad - so sorry that the show on sunday didn't give you the giggle we had prescribed for you   Dh is right not to let you do anything, so enjoy being treated like a princess, look after yourself and your precious little cargo   How are you feeling? I hope you are full of PMA and not stressed with work.

Nicki - yes gestone was prescribed by my private immune Dr and is for a progesterone support that gets absorbed better than the pessaries. It is also supposed to help when one of the many immune markers called CD5+19+ is high. I don't knwo if teh NHS would prescribe it though but you can always ask. You knwo what they say don't ask don't get!

Mini me - I really hope those tiny cysts will go away with AF. I am so glad you are cycling again. This is your time, you are in good hands!

Venda - 9 follies well done!! It is a good number at this stage and they are upping your dose so you will get more I am sure. You do need to eat proteins, my own little trick was to have 2 eggs in the morning and then lots of nuts through the day and meat with my lunch or diner and was sitting on sofa with hot water bottle every night. I drank 1.5 litre of evian each day during stims. Don't worry you are doing fine and numbers are good.

Bella - when I was sniffing i was inserting the white thing quite high up my nostril and held the other nostril closed with my finger and then took a quick deep breath in as I felt the liquid coming out of the spray. I usually got a bad taste in my mouth a couple of minutes later that lasted for a few minutes but I could get rid of it by eating something. I hope this helps - Good luck!

Tarzangal - I am so sorry you had to read that letter from QM and I really hope you will forget about what they have written as it clearly is not true. You are now registered with one of the best clinics in the country and they believe they can help you. They would not have accepted to treat you if they thought it couldn't work as it would damage their statistics (and they have very good stats!). I think the truth is that QM cannot help you because their one protocol suits all does not work for everyone unfortunately. Good luck hun  

Sleepy - how are you? Are you getting excited yet?

Samia - not long until the op now and your little Eva looks adorable and I'm sure she will be very brave. How does your DH cope with s many girls around in the house !!?? 

Rooby - if you are still reading I want you to know that I often think of you and I wear the charm you gave me 

AFM - The bump is growing nicely and I've finally told work last week! I also had a private scan last week to check that the baby was fine and find out the sex. It was lovely to hear that it is doing well and was sucking its thumb (oh!) and we now know that we are having............. a baby boy! We are over the moon (we would have been with either sex really but it makes it even more real now I guess). I went in for my second appointment with the midwife this afternoon and got to listen to the baby's heart which was nice also. Tomorrow i have an appointment with Dr Chow who is the obstetrician at Kingston Hospital as I have colitis the midwife referred me to see him the first time I saw her.
Appart from that i'm still getting waves of nausea daily which the midwife said should get better soon although should have already and she said some women get them for 9 months! I have also had a small flare up of my colitis last week which my gastroenterologist said can happen with pregnancy and therefore I am back onto the prednisolone which he assures does not affect the baby, I saw him yesterday and he said I will be reducing again from next week hopefully.

This is a rather long one - I hope you have not fallen asleep and I hope I have not forgotten anyone!

Lots of love

Pinpin x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Venda - try not to worry. Slow growers are supposed to be far better quality (which is why I freaked out so much over my monster growers). Those 7 follies will fatten up nicely over the next few days. One of my follies was only 12mm on my last scan and ended up having a mature egg in it so you never know. What is great is that you have a good crop all at similar sizes. Would be worse if you had a couple of 22's already along with the smaller than 10 ones. Guzzle that water girl  

Kezza - good news on the AMH. Mine is 5.96 which is in the 'low fertility' criteria but it's hard to understand AMH as the levels aren't against age so you don't know if the figure is bad for your age or bad in general. Managed to get 5 eggs though so can't complain. You'll get a nice bumper load with the right protocol xxx 

Tarzangal - I think it's shocking that QM have sent you a letter like that. Just because their protocol hasn't work does not mean you need donor eggs. You just need a better clinic. Although DH & I are unexplained they wrote in a letter to us that it was MF (as my DH had some varied results). It was such a shock for him & he was devastated. I wanted to   them at the time. I think you've made the right decision about ARGC - I've heard such amazing things about them & love that the protocol is so individual.  

Nicki - love the This Morning story, but hope we all get there far far far sooner. Perhaps I should've diluted my 5 in 2 solutions - opps! Ah well - too late now  

Bellaboo - good luck with the first sniff tomorrow. If you pump the spray without your nose by it you'll see how it works. Just close a nostril, ram it up and do a big sniff and then swap to enjoy the pleasure in your other nostril  

Hello to everyone else. I'm back at work today... wish I wasn't - I'm soooo tired. I'm on a really high dose of steriods and it means that I keep waking up at 3am. It's so annoying as I'm wide awake then and sinking into my desk now... BOOOO. Undecided about when to test and would like your thoughts. The Bridge say Friday 29th - 14 days past ET. Dr Gorgy says 14 days past EC so Tues 26th. Part of me thinks I should wait until Friday (no AF willing) so if it's negative I have the weekend to pull myself together a bit, but how will I stop myself from doing it earlier (luckily there are no tests in the house)... Thoughts?? 

xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

for pinpin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ant believe you waited 16 weeks to tell everyone ,well done. btw dr chow is lovely,saw my cervix many times  

nic,what a dilemma   for you girl and lovely shiny   by friday29th!!! i vote for waiting till then. but I would test on wednesday but only cause i am compulsive tester    

i had 3 glasses in the last hour

xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi pinpin - our messages crossed...   - it's a boy!!! I'm sooooooo happy for you. I love that the little fella was sucking his thumb & it's so lovely to hear from you.


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls thanks for so many positive comments, don't know what I'd do without you all  

Ven - Niccad is right, quality not quantity every time!

Pinpin - great news about your little boy on his way

Niccad - the ARGC told me they test 14 days after EC and I think the Lister said the same.  Don't know why the Bridge insist on 14 days after ET.  If it were me I'd test 14 days past EC as it gets more stressful as you get to the end and that can't be good for you

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

I used a hot wheat pack last time that I bought from the internet and it didn't work on either cycle so I guess either is fine. You trust that the experts have the best knowledge, so now I take some of it with a pinch of salt. Both Qm's and the lister have said that there is very little you can do to influence the outcome but to stay relaxed. 

Nic- Lister is 14 days after EC too. 

Pinpin- that is wonderful news!!! well done you. 

Dh and I are trying to decide when to start based on today's results. And still trying to decide whether to have the immunes done or not. We are both busy with work in March and therefore it might be better to wait until April. Need to take advice from the clinic so just emailed my doctor to get her thoughts.


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you girls 

Venda - good to know Dr Chow is nice, I wasn't sure what to expect ! What have you got for diner? I hope you have got a steak on ?  

Nic - you know what I think about pee sticks ! I wish I could give you some of my pee stick phobia to make sure you resist the temptation. Personally I'd go with blood test 14 days past EC but if you feel you can wait until Friday then even better! Only 6 or 8 days to go now, I have everything crossed for you and pray for you and your DH to get the amazing news you so deserve    

Tarzangal - you are welcome!  

Kezza - you would definitely need to pick a quite time for you and DH so march is out i guess!

Pinpin x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

i actually dont know what i am having tonight. DP taking me out tonight for my bday meal as hes working tomorrow


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Pinpin – Yippppppieeee it's blue!!!!!!!!!      Congratulations hun, have you got any names in mind? 

Venda – Have a lovely birthday meal hun... with lots of water   

Nic – As Kezza said The Lister say to test 14 days after EC which I was really pleased about... I'm way to impatient to wait any longer!!! How are you feeling? I've got everything crossed that you'll have some good news to share with us soon    

Kezza – I must admit I'm taking some of the extra advice with a pinch of salt this time too, my main focus is to stay as relaxed and happy as possible. Good luck deciding when to go for your lucky number three  

Nicki70 – Thanks for sharing the amazing This Morning story, I hope we all get there a bit sooner  

Have a good evening ladies, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pinpin - CONGRATULATIONS!!      That's such wonderful news. You must be getting really excited now.

Venda - sorry I can't give you any advice what so ever as I still don't understand what any of the follie sizes mean, but best of luck and it seems like the other girls have given you good advice.

kezza - glad to hear that your AMH was OK and not too low.

Nic - I'm really not good at waiting for things so I would test on the earlier date!!!!

Tarzangal - really sorry that you got such a horrible letter. Try not to let it get you down, you will get there  

Thanks so much for your replies and advice on the sniffing. I know it's stupid, but I just want to get it right. The sniffing commences tomorrow!!!! WOO!!


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck bellaboo.

And Happy Birthday for tomorrow Ven!!!!  

Yes mini I can't believe some of the things I've done that I thought would help- all it does is make you concentrate on it too much rather than just fit it into your life! 

We've managed nearly get DH's work fixed for March as what was going to make him so busy isn't happening now. And he has got a weeks leave  which we are hoping he can move by a week so he'll definately be in the country for EC (which might help!!!) 
And I'll either be already be a lady of leisure due voluntary redundancy or will just call in sick for a couple of weeks. So we'll see what the Dr says! 

xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Just a quick one to say Happy Birthday to Ven for tomorrow!
I'm off to Athens for a few days so will be back on here next week (although might be able to sneak a few peaks to see what you're all up to )

xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Venda - Happy Birthday!! I hope that you have a fantastic day and that the meal last night was yummy

Tarzangal - have a lovely time in Athens

Finally decided that test date is next Thursday. Think Tuesday might give a false answer and if it's negative i'll still be holding out a tiny amount of hope so it's pointless. Wednesday - DH is at the footie that evening & I can't face an evening alone if it's bad news so Thursday it is!! Have to make sure I don't buy any tests before then because if they're in the house I'll use them! Pinpin - quick question - were you able to do a gestone jab on your own?? Although I think I can jab myself in the bum I'm not sure how easy it'll be to do the pull back bit to make sure I haven't hit a vessel... ? Anyone fancy popping over to jab my   on Wednesday?! (don't all rush at once now   )


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Ven- Happy birthday huni- hope u have a fab day x

Pinpin- Congratulations   x

Tarzangel- Hope u have a safe trip to athens,  big   what a horrid letter you recieved, as they other girls have said TWO other clinics have said other wise so go with that  x

Bella- Hope the sniffing went ok this morning x

Niccad- Sounds like a good plan to test on the later date, but not sure if i would be able to wait  !! x

Kezza- Thanks for your AF dance, it done the trick as it arrived this morning x

 to all the rest of you girlies x


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Hope you are well!  I have had a sickness bug for the last few days ...so much for being nice & healthy for when I start sniffing!

Tarzangal - Mr Kalu's manner leaves a lot to be desired!  Try not to worry and definitely give it another go with another clinic especially when they have been encouraging.  At my first appointment with Mr Kalu he told me that everything was fine and there was no reason why I wasn't getting pregnant and when I asked about my HSG and scan he looked at his notes and then said actually it wasn't fine and I had a 4cm cyst on my right ovary and I would need surgery! It was such a shock especially after just being told everything was fine.  I couldn't believe he hadn't read my notes before I went in.  So Mr Kalu is not my favourite person and I would always get a second opinion. I think that the way they send letters is awful.  I just got one to my doctor that said I have unexplained subfertility plus endometriois and my FSH level is 9.  That was another shock as the results I have been told about before have shown FSH of 3 and 6 so I didn't even know that my levels had increased.  

Sorry for the rant but I think it's terrible how they send letters with bad news and then you don't necessarily have anyone to ask what it means. I hope your new clinics are much more helpful.

Niccad - hope you are coping well with the 2ww.  I think I would wait as long as I possibly could before testing although easier said than done!  I don't like tests but I guess that's because they are always negative!  Fingers crossed you get a lovely positive one!

I sniffing and injections are going well for everyone else!  I will be joining you soon!

Charlie xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

hi- my AF is due next wednesday and i know I ovulated last Thursday. Today I've got a really bad pain in my uterus/ovaries. Not had this before- any idea what it could be? Too early for me to have AF pains I think. So hoping its an embie getting comfy!

Hi Charlie- I could do with that bug as want to lose some weight but struggling to get started! xx


----------



## Pix125 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Kezza,
Maybe it is implantation pain......they say that it's usually 7-10 days after you ovulate so fingers crossed!!

Still can't eat anything so I think I have got the opposite problem today!

x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Kezza - I've got my fingers crossed for you     

Charlie - hope you're feeling better soon. Not long now!! I am starving hungry all the time at the moment (think the eatting takes up some of the day) however also completely constipated. Progesterone just completely stuffs me up ... avoiding the scales... 

x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Not sure it is now- I'm in so much pain that it is either a stomach bug coming or something else. 

Nic- that is a good sign- eating lots! xx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Sharny - so glad that your AF finally arrived. When's your first scan??

Pix125 - sorry to hear that you're not feeling great. That's the last thing you need  

Kezza - hope you're not coming down with anything.

Well I'm pleased to report that the sniffing went well!! You guys were right the after taste is vile. It's weird as it's gets you right at the back of your throat and I thought I had I got off lightly and then 5 minutes later it hits you! Out of curiosity, those of you who suffered side effects, after how many days of sniffing did they start?

bellaboo xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Bella- My down reg scan is wednesday, hopefully all is well so i can start stimming then. 
I havn't had any side effects just that i feel really quite tired, not sure if thats a side effect of the sniffing though. x

Kezza- How r u hun, have ur pains eased off? x

Pix- Hope u feel better soon x

xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes pain gone after taking a paracetomol so not sure what it was. 

heard back from my Dr at the Lister. She said my AMH is a little low and wants us to start as soon as possible. So we are going to start at the end of Feb with the short protocol and I'll sort out the time off work later on. 


Bella- no side effects with the sniffer but the odd headache. In fact didn't even notice I was on it most of the time. Didn't mind the aftertaste as at least you knew it was working! xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girlies!
thank you very much for birthday wishes! i had a busy day at work,cant wait to go to bed actually. my tummy is much heavier today,so hopefully tomorrows scan will be good and ready for ec on monday    

bella-i had headaches the first few days,and very sweaty nights. all stopped after about 4-5 days. 
kezza-yay   very pleased you start that quick   
xxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Venda - just wanted to pop on and wish you good luck for the scan today... Hope there are loads of juicy follies ready to pop for EC next week... xx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Just a quick good luck to Ven, although sure it is probably done by now, if so I hope it went well. Will be back later for personals x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

How'd it go Ven? Been thinking of you    

Mini xxxxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hope it went well today Ven xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Evening ladies
Been checking on here all day to see how venda got on ....
Hope it all went well 

Hope u all have a lovley weekend xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm sure Ven will be on here soon but i know her appt went well and EC is going ahead


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Aww thanks Rosh, was starting to thinking there might of been a hiccup- Glad it all went well for Ven x

AFM- Well i may of spoken to soon, saying that i had not had any side effects from sniffing..... i have had a banging headache since thursday night. Ive taken a couple of parcetamols but im trying to refrain from them sounds silly but dont want my body pumped with any more drugs!!
My skin has become really blotchy to, is this a side effect?
I just   that all is ok down there to be able to start stimms on wednesday!

Hope everyone is ejoying their weekend x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey girls!

Ven - Hope Rosh is right      good luck for EC on Monday, hope you get lots of juicy eggs!

Rosh - Thanks for letting us know, was beginning to get worried! 

Kezza - I hate those 'mysterious' pains we get, you never know where you stand with the whole thing. Fingers crossed it was something exciting happening  hope that you manage to get work sorted soon for your next treatment (hoping you won't need it of course!) you should really take it easy, you have always worked so hard during your treatment, and I think it is high time for some Kezza time!

Bella - Glad the sniffing went well for you, hope you have got the hang of it by now, and that the taste isn't too bad, you soon get used to it. I'm with the other girls on the side effects, felt really tired, although was working dead hard at the time. Also got really horrid night sweats for first week, settled when I started stimming, but got the odd hot flush in the day still! 

Niccad - I'm saying nothing about when to test, you know how I am with that!  I teasted 1 day before 2 weeks post EC, 5 days before my OTD by QM and the Bridge  But I can only look back in hindsight to say it all worked out ok, if I had a negative that day I would have devastated and wish I'd held on, even though I was pregnant  I think if you can, and it involves great willpower, which I evidently do not have, you should hold on as long as possible. The longer AF stays away the more likely it is you are pregnant, and if you don't test you can hold onto that feeling for a while longer. Hope they are all snuggled in now and pumping out lots of hormones ready for their BFP on Thursday!   


Tarzangal - I really really empathise with you on the whole letter situation! When we were waiting for treatment we actually got a letter giving us more hope than we should have had. When we were called in to get our dates we were told that DH's second sample had no sperm seen, whereas our letter said both samples showed a low count. So, instead of getting dates we ended up leaving having to consider donor sperm. Luckily we went to the Bridge and they found enough to freeze and go ahead. I was so angry, shouted and cried at the doctor. Then got a letter through saying that I was obviously finding the process difficult and was overwhelmed with emotion!!! YES I WAS BECAUSE YOU LIED TO ME!!!!!! Silly Dr's. What makes it even worse is that I work so hard in the NHS to make sure these things don't happen to my patients, yet don't get the same back! Hope your trip gives you some well earned breathing space  

Mini - hope your cycle is going well

Pinpin - Hope your Dr's appt went well, I have my first with my hand picked consultant (perk of the job) on the 10th, after my 18 week scan. We are not going to find out what we are having, although it is highly tempting!

Hi to everyone else!

Lots of love and   to all

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Sharny, our posts overlapped!

I got a couple of headaches but managed to steer clear of the paracetamol. I know what you mean about the whole drugs thing, feel like you are turning into a walking chemical! I steered clear of everything until the night before my ET, had a really bad night with constipation (TMI!) and was in so much pain, I raided the drug cupboard and took, wait for it, Paracetamol, Ibuprofen, Buscopan, and Dulcoease!! All in one go, that made up for it I am sure!

I think someone on here got blotches on their skin, and said it cam from the pill, I know that any hormonal treatment can have that effect though!

Big hugs


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Sharny- I got bad headaches too. I got some of that stuff that you rub on your forehead and it took it away and its chemical free and completely natural. its called 4head. so maybe get some of that if it continues. Plus the bad skin is part of the deal unfortunately. I think we've all had it at some point but I get it when AF is due anyway. 

Ven- don't keep us in suspense- tell us all about it!! xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

i am soooooooo sorry girls!!!! i have been so busy,came home so late last night from work ,fell asleep on sofa.....and working today! sorry again!

so i do have extra 3! therefor 12 (for now   ) they  are all growing well (16,15,14,14 and rest between 10 and 12mm) just slowly.the higher dose is definitely working then   . going back on monday and EC is for 100% on wednesday with ET 99% (katie said) on saturday     i am so bloody nervous,and excited and scared ...i wanna scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Fantastic news!! Good number lets hope they grow!


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ven - Brilliant news!!!!!!!    I was getting really worried that something was wrong! Really pleased for you xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Ven - fab news  have everything crossed for you x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Ven!!! anybody else got anything going on this week

Apart from going to see Niccad on Wednesday I've got a quiet week. Well apart from going skiing for a week from Thursday! xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Ven- Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Kezza- I got some forehead stuff for the headaches and its worked a treat, thanks. Hope you have a fab time sking x

Niccad- When is you OTD hun? Hope ur ok and not going to   x

Bella- Hows the sniffing going? When do you have your 1st scan?

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Had a phone call from Katie at QM thursday, asking if we have had our bloodtests done to check for hiv and hep, which we had'nt!!
She then went on to say that they would need the results before we can go ahead with stimms and that it would take a week to get the results. 
So we made a mad dash up their thursday afternoon to get them done. I have always seen Julie at our appiontments, i don't think Katie was to impressed that it had not been done and to be honest neiter were we  
Do they call with results? Or only call if a prob?
Got my base line scan wednesday, hopefully all is ok so we can start stimms  

x


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening ladies......

Pinpin - Hello lovely, your favourite Paramedic is not too bad!!!  Got abused at work fri night, so hoping this weeks nights will offer 'nicer' patients!!  As for you, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  A bouncing boy!!!  I am so excited for you!!  Fantastic news x

Venda - I hope you had a lovely birthday, GOOD LUCK &   for tomorrow, shall be thinking of you honey x

Kezza - Glad the lister got back to you, at least you have something to aim for.  How are you feeling now?  Skiiing Thursday, you are a busy bee!!!!  I would come home in traction if I went skiing, graceful I am not!!

Sharny - How are you feeling?  I hope the headaches are a bit easier, not nice to suffer that for days.  Rest up honey x

Niccad - Hope the 2ww is going as well as it can and the   is staying strong!!  Everything is still crossed for you my lovely, hoping its a lucky week for you x

Bella - Glad the sniffing went well, sounds horrible though!!  I wont be looking forward to that if we EVER get there!!  Hope all is on track x

Silly - Hope you are well and bump behaving!! x

To Rosh, pix, rooby (I hope you are ok), Tarzangal, Somnium, mini and everyone else, I hope you are all well.  Love and   to you all........xxx

AFM.....Not having the best of weeks, I have bad ENT probs and saw specialist on Fri, been put on a MONTH of antibiotics and ANOTHER 3wks of Steroids.  Then got home to find letters from Mr Kalu, 1 updating my GP, the other to the PCT requesting funding for DH hormone treatment, at £3000!!!  So worried we will be refused  .  Just feel like its all getting a bit on top of me at the moment, doesn't help that my health is a bit pants anyway I guess.  Hysteroscopy and lap are booked for 2nd March (was told they'd be by end of Jan  ) Treatment and a beautiful bundle just feel so far away right now.  
So sorry to whinge girls, just having a bad spell, last thing you all need to read!  

Anyway, I hope you are all having a lovely lovely weekend, I am back on nights this week so will try and catch up on news if I get chance.  Thinking of you all though and sending loadsa love!!!

Take care and have a great week all xxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Venda - YIPPEE for tomorrow. I kept checking in yesterday on my phone and was getting more and more worried. 12 follies is great news and I'm sure they'll be a great size by Wednesday. Good luck with the scan tomorrow - looking forward to hearing how much more they've grown. So exciting that EC is around the corner. Hope your ovaries aren't feeling too heavy xx

Sharny - good luck with the baseline scan on Wednesday. The headaches are awful aren't they. I felt like I had something burrowing into my forehead.. right into the bit where your 3rd eye's meant to be. Even though you carry on sniffing hopefully the headaches will stop once the stimming starts..

How is everyone else getting on with sniffing and stimming Bella? Charlie?

Kezza - thanks so much for Wednesday.... really looking forward to seeing you x

This 2ww is driving me completely insane. DH also doesn't seem to want us to do anything incase it interferes... we saw Avatar yesterday so that was a distraction for a bit and today I've just been batch cooking. Had a meltdown today and just started sobbing - guess I'm holding so many emotions in. So odd this waiting business - can't get excited and can't get down... just building up a load of emotions in anticipation. I found some pee tests in the bathroom today from last cycle and told DH to hide them. There is no way I can wait if i have them.... 

hi to everyone else - mini, sleepy, pinpin, som, silly (thanks for the advice on testing), tarzangal, nicnacnoo, samia, rosh and the loads I've missed... xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Nicnacnoo-  Big    Its sooo  frustrating when they tell you one thing and do another!
I was booked in to have my hyrdo tube drained, booked it all off work only to recieve a letter 3 days before hand to say that it had been cancelled and my next date was a month and half later!!
You really are a saint, to take abuse from patients when your trying to HELP them  .
Hopefully you wont have to wait to long to get your BIG FAT YES to funding huni x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Firstly Sharny that is rubbish!!! You've been waiting long enough and they could have rung you before now to tell you that you need your HIV etc done. Boo to Julie!!!   I would call Katie on tuesday and check she has had them back. They she has a day to chase them before you go in on Wednesday. So sorry honey that they've put you through that. But so glad the headache stuff workedxxx

Nicnac- also had a tough week petal. Don't worry about the funding- one step at a time honey. Get well. Get your Hysto and lap done. then concentrate on everything else. xxxx

Nic- you are nearly there. Try to stay positive. If it helps, both Tarzangal and I think it has worked this time but we do understand how you are feeling. See you on Wednesday. 

If I break something skiing... will I still be able to go through the treatment? good excuse to have all the time off work!!! But sort of hoping I'll get a voluntary redundancy package offered this week!!!


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Morning – nicnacnoo – our posts crossed last night & I’ve only just seen yours. What a nightmare!    I’m so sorry that everything is delayed. March isn’t far away for your tests though and hopefully you’ll be able to start straight afterwards. Just annoying that you’re told one date and then suddenly it’s a few months later. I think QM do this a lot – up until I actually starting cycling with them I was told ‘a couple of months’ between each appointment and it was always far far longer… 

Sharny – not what you need – nothing worse than last minute panics because of admin – and admin which is their fault. I’m sure all the results will be back on time for you to start stimming xx  

x


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

NicNac - so sorry to hear that they moved the goalposts - i know it's slightly different but they repeatedly did this to us throughout our way but due to the NHS cycle i had to suck it up    Anyhoo, March will be here before you know it... 5 weeks to be exact as i start BCP when you have your lap so FX you will be cycling with me a month later


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls       

here it goes...........5 over 20mm and 8   between 14 and 17mm     i started laughing,almost spat out the 'dildo' thingy    . Pregnyl 10pm, EC wednesday 9am. OH MY GOD ...cannot believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its here,i actually got to this stage !!!!

Sharny    my oh my    not impressed !!!! answer to your question,they only call if there is a problem. they wouldnt tell me results over the phone,but they can tell you they are in    

nicnac    so sorry they moved it for you!!!! when i was waiting for my laparoscopy they actually forgoten about me, i had to call and call.....!!    that NHS will pay out!!!!!!!!!!!

kezz-keep us updated about the red.package    (what do you do may i ask?)

rosh-   xxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Venda - YIPPEEEEEEE!!! Time to bring out the elephants i think!!     
That is such great news and what a crop!!! You're bound to get loads of little embies and hopefully some for the freezer. Such fantastic news. Good luck with the shot tonight and then a drug free day tomorrow. EC is really really fine & the sedation is actually quite nice. YIPPEE!!!


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

love the ephallants   

is the sedation needle in vain thing? like general anast.?


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

They inject something into your hand (they'll use the same point to put an IV in afterwards). It's not a general anast. but it does send you to sleep. The first time I was vaguely aware of the room and could hear Magic FM, whereas last time I could feel myself drifting off and was out completely. Both times I woke up back in the ward bit. I wish I could get to sleep that easily all the time   They will put an oxygen mask on you before hand and the nurse will probably stroke your head... The hardest thing was not drinking before hand... After gorging on water it's weird not being able to have any... x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

thank you! i like the stroking bit as i panic 'on the table' usually,i really dont like the drowsy bit


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

I was really worried the first time & questioned kezza again and again, but it was really fine. This time she put the needle in and heard me say 'oh I can feel it working... oh it's nice...' and i was gone. You'll be absolutely fine. Don't forget your dressing gown and slippers. Hopefully you'll meet some other girls there who are going in before and after you... x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

i have the loudest dressing gown going     bright pink polka dot


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Girls  

Venda - What a fantastic crop of follies!       I'm really excited for you!  The sedation is a doddle, really.  It's like having a general anesthetic without them controlling your breathing & you'll be back on the ward before you know it!  

Sharny - we had the same problem re HIV etc, got a phone call to say we have to have it done by Feb 10th or we can't start stimms!!  So straight round to our GP to get it done.  Nightmare!  Hope the headaches are getting better now.  

Nicnacnoo - Sorry to hear about the funding issue for DH, hope you get the funding & can look forward to starting really soon.  

Kezza - Skiing!  You lucky girl!

Niccad - Not long till you test now I guess, how are you feeling?  Thinking of you loads    

Mini - How are you finding the D/R injections?  When is your next appointment?

Charlie -   to my cycle buddy!  Bet you're like me & can't wait to start.

Hello to all you other girls!   Hope you're all well!

AFM - I finally get to start D/R tomorrow!  Yippee!  So injections start tomorrow morning & hopefully they'll do the trick this time & I'll be able to start stimms really soon - I'm so excited!

Love Nicki xx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

quicky as I must must must get to the gym tonight or the legs will give in on day 1 of skiing! 

Ven- don't have dancing elephants but                      . Enjoy tomorrow it is actually the best bit!!! Nice sleep, being waited on and given food. The nurses are superb and although you'll be sore it means no more injections. 

Nicki70- god that has come around quickly. Very exciting. 

And Rosh you are right behind her..... that is so much closer than you think xxx

Nic- see you on Wednesday- already nervous about helping you with your injection  . 

No news from me. No update on the redundancy package and I've chased today on email. I'll chase again by phone on Wednesday if nothing by then. AF due this week so   that I can't go skiing because I'm preggers!!!


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG Kezza, I just read the last few words of your post & thought you were announcing a pregnancy at first!!!
But having re read it will be   too that you can't go skiing because you're  .  Enjoy yourself!  Really really hope AF doesn't arrive!


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Ven – Woweeeee girl what a lovely lot of follies!!!!!!!!     Sending massive loads of love and luck your way for tomorrow – not that you'll need it. I was terrified of being sedated but it really is fine hun, promise 

Kezza – a little  from me too  hope you didn't go too mad in the gym, just in case 

Sharny – Hey there cycle buddy  I've been having bad headaches from the Suprecur too  I didn't think I would this time as I am injecting rather than sniffing but it's obviously a side effect regardless. Good luck with your baseline tomorrow, I'm sure your blood test results will be back in time but ggggrrrr  how frustrating, an extra worry I'm sure you didn't need!!

Nic – I hope you are doing okay lovely, it's only natural to have a wobble. I've got such a good feeling about you this time I'm    it's just the pregnancy hormones kicking in . Keep busying yourself with fun things and hopefully the time will go by a bit quicker. How lovely that Kezza is coming over to help you with your injection – what a superstar! 

Bella – Hope the sniffing is going okay, when's your baseline scan? 

Nicnacnoo – Hun you've had a bit of a time of it haven't you  I hope you are feeling a bit better and that you and your DH get the funding you so totally deserve! x

Nicki70 – Yipppppppiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee at last!!!!!!     Finally you get to start your cycle, phew I hope all your patience is rewarded with a lovely BFP! 

AFM – I had my baseline scan today, the pesky cysts have gone and there seems to be a lovely little sprinkling of follies waiting in the wings sooooo bring on the stimms, yeeeeeaaah-ha! I feel better than I have in ages, I've got a good feeling about this protocol     

Hi everyone else xx

Lot of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Mini- you'll be PUPO before you know it!!! Go girl!!

Nicki- no yet     hee hee!!! xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Mini- SOOO sorry hun, never relised you were down regging too.
To be honest ive had my head up my   fo the last few weeks   X

Kezza-           X

Ven- How exciting, you got there in the end huni. X

Bella- How u doing? X

Niccad- Not long to go untill you get ur BFP X

  to all the rest of you lovley ladies x


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Shary - Don't worry Hun, I'm a bit lost with where everyone is with everything, there's lots of exciting stuff going on on here at the mo    

xx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning Girls  

Finally started my D/R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We're using the injections this time & luckily we're still able to use the auto injector.  It was a bit difficult drawing up the medicine & we ended up with loads of air bubbles to get rid off but we got there in the end.  

So excited it's finally started - Bring it on!!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone's well & Venda enjoy your injection free day!!  Hope you managed the trigger ok last night.  

Nicki xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi girls!  I'm back from Athens where unfortunately it was just as cold as here.  And despite the smoking ban having started, no one respects it and I swear that all the bars and restaurants are smokier than before!!  Yuk!  But it was a good weekend away.

Ven - wow, what a crop!  This puts you in such a good position, hopefully you 'll have some great eggs and embies and they'll have a lot to choose from.  best of luck for tomorrow and don't worry about the anaesthetic, I was v nervous but it's fine, you'll just go to sleep

Nicki - congrats on starting DR!

Mini - so pleased your cysts have gone, hope you get some fab follies!

Niccad - not long left now, I know how you feel, I'm up and down all the time on the 2ww, I think they are pure torture.  Have everything crossed for Thursday for you.

Nicnacnoo - sorry you've had a hard time, hope the funding comes through for you

Kezza - i'm v jealous of your ski trip although of course   that you arent able to go.....

Ven, Bella - hope all going well with your treatment so far and hi to Rosh, silly, Pinpin and everyone else.

Does anyone else get a problem when they write a relatively long post like this that the text bounces up and down and you can't see what you're writing!!


xxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Tarzangel- Glad you had a good trip, and yes i had trouble on my last post (was quite long) it kept popping up and down it drove me  x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all... realised that it's been ages since I updated the table on all of us so here goes... (perhaps I'm doing this now whilst I'm still in the table at the top!!)... Apologies if I've missed anyone or have got any dates wrong...

*Mid treatment & about to start*
Niccad 2nd ICSI OTD 28th Jan 
Vendabenda 1st ICSI. EC 27th Jan 
MiniMe 3rd ICSI Stimming started 25th Jan 
Sharny 1st IVF DR 16th Jan. Baseline 27th Jan
Bellaboo 1st IVF DR 21st Jan
Nicky70 3rd ICSI DR 26th Jan. Baseline 10th Feb
Pix125 (Charlie) 1st IVF DR 27th Jan
Kezza 3rd ICSI DR end Feb 
Toffeecat 3rd ICSI Feb/Mar	
Tarzangal 3rd ICSI March 
Rosh75 1st IVF OCP 6th March
Bella filla IVF March? 
Scaruh Laporoscopy 22nd Dec. IVF??

*Inbetweenies & hoping*
Nicnacnoo Hysteroscopy and lap are booked 2nd Mar
Rooby Taking some time out. How are you getting on?
Grimmy Taking some time out. How are you getting on?
Domenica Decided to move onto adoption. How are you doing?
Caroline B How are you getting on?
Nicky0302 ??
Jackseen ??
Rose Getting Married on 27th March

*Pregnant*
LauraLou82 12 weeks 4 days pg
Peabrain 12 weeks 5 days pg
Sillybilly 16 weeks pg with twins
Pinpin 16 weeks 6 days pg
Joy56 ~32 weeks with twins
Butterfly ~33 weeks pg
Somnium 34 weeks 5 days pg
SarahTM 35 weeks 3 days pg 
Sleepy Dwarf 35 weeks 6 days pg
Feline 20 is overdue. EDD was 16th Jan

*Mums*
Wombly Charlie Nicholas was born on 16th January
Samia Aaliyah is 6 years old and Keira is 1. Eva is 3 months and 1 day old
Margot & Jerry Ellis is 10 months and 9 days old
Tanya Jess is 1


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Niccad

Thanks for updating the list - sorry, didn't realise that no-one had posted on the thread, but Feline20 had her lovely twins on the 8th January (I think). ** is playing up at the mo, so I can't actually access the original message. 
If I can ever get into it, I'll update this post with the correct info, but she had a boy and a girl named Kai & Layla and they are both gorgeous in the photos I've seen of them,

I'm sure Feline and Wombly will be on to update you all properly on their LO's, when they get a moment of normality back again.

Loads of luck for your OTD on Thursday!       I'm afraid I was a serial early tester so well done of having brilliant willpower.

Liz
xxx


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

Found the message from Wombly about Feline20:

Layla and Kai were born at 10.29 and 10.52 pm on January 7th. 

Kai was 7lb 4oz & Layla was 5lb 12oz  

x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Margot - I was searching everywhere to find out & gave up!! That's such great news and Kai and Layla are lovely names...  x


----------



## scaruh (Jan 13, 2009)

Saw my name on your list, just a quick update for you - laparoscopy dec 2009, both tubes clipped, appointment on 24th Feb, no idea what for as it didn't say in the letter, which was most helpful, just hoping they'll put me on the list soon, its been a whole year of waiting for that to happen. In hospital at Christmas Dr Bevan said I should start IVF asap, but as yet, I'm not officially on the waiting list. Anyone got any idea of how long the waiting list is at the moment? 
Keeping up to date with you all by checking in regularly, hopefully I'll have some news soon.
xx Scaruh xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - what a star!! that is so useful, thank you!

Scaruh - waitlist depends on where you live, if you're Surrey PCT then there isn't much of a wait (girls correct me if I'm wrong) but if you're Twickenham area PCT the waitlist is a year.  Plus you only get one free here   whilst in Surrey you get 3 free.  You can pay for treatments before the waitlist comes up (this is what I did) but I think you're only allowed 2 failed ones.  Are you not on the waitlist at all?  If not you should get on it ASAP speak to Ms Bevan and demand to be put on.

xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi... Nick at QM told me that Surrey pct will fund 2 fresh and 2 frozen cycles. You can have 1 privately funded cycle and still qualify. Pct depends on the address of your gp rather than your home address... X


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Niccad - thanks SOOO much for taking the time to do that. Super useful. I'm going to put it in Word doc on my desktop so I can keep track of everybody! 

Sharny - sorry to hear that you have been getting headaches. I've been getting minor ones (I don't usually get headaches so I'm putting it down to the drugs).  I'm going to try and get some of that stuff that Kezza recommended (thanks for that).  Super annoying about the tests not being done - that's the last thing you need. Best of luck with your baseline scan tomorrow   

Mini -So pleased that the baseline scan went well and that you're feeling really positive about this cycle. What exactly are they looking for at the base line scan apart from the thickness of your womb. You mentioned seeing follies. i'm really confused - can they see those already? I thought that it was the next scan you got to see follies  

Ven - YIPPEEEEE!! Egg collection tomorrow and it sounds like you've got a bumper crop onboard!!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and   that it goes really well  

Scaruh - as tarzangal said, it's a short wait (2 months) on the Surrey PCT and you get 2 free goes and your eggs frozen (if they are good enough quality). It's all to do with where your GP is, rather than where you love! Crazy.

Tarzangal - I'm having that exact same problem as I type now with the text box going mental!! Hope you're well xx

Nicky70 - welcome to the down reg club    Glad to hear that the injection went well. Do you just do one a day?

Nicnacnoo - I really hope that the funding comes through for you  

Kezza  - I'm desperate to go skiing - I haven't been for ages. I'm jealous!!!

Big hello to everyone else  

AFM - sniffing is going well. Have sort of got used to the taste which comes on exactly 7 minutes after I start sniffing (I've timed it).  After Silly recommended the fruit polos I've been looking everywhere for them! Finally managed to get a supply yesterday and bought 5 packets!! My down reg scan is next Wednesday and I can't believe how quickly it's all going   My DH has been a super star (as always) and we went out for dinner and a movie yesterday. He said that I was really taking it all in my stride and I said I think it's the girls on FF that are really helping as you don't feel on your own. I guess it just makes it all seem so normal, as so many other people are in the same boat.  So lots of love and   to you all xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls just a quick one......in tomorrow 8.30am. DP panicking as he went pass  the bridge and the road is full of road works and he couldnt see any car parks!     trust men hey? where did you park girls?
xxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ven - just wanted to say have a wonderful sleep tonight and i hope Ec goes very well for you.  As i said before my friend had hers on Friday with no pain, just lots of lovely sedation! Hoping you have the same response


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Ven- we've never driven and always got a taxi from QM's. So not sure. Sorry I can't be of more help, 

Sorry can't do a long post tonight as got a friend over and he is staying the night and having dinner. (don't worry DH is here too!!) 

love to all xxx AF still not come. Going to test in the morning if nothing then. xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Evening all,

Kezza- I will be   for you that you get that long awaited BFP tomorrow x

Ven-   for tomorrows EC X

Niccad- Thanks for the doing the list, ur a   ( close enough i could get to a star!!)

Scaruh- Hopefully you get u date soon hun x

Bella- Yer the taste is not to nice, but you do get used to it x

 to everyone else

AFM- Got my base line scan tomorrow, feeling really anxious  It's the not knowing that drives me  .
Should be well used to the waiting, not knowing game by now though!
x


----------



## Margot and Jerry (Oct 24, 2007)

vendabenda said:


> hi girls just a quick one......in tomorrow 8.30am. DP panicking as he went pass the bridge and the road is full of road works and he couldnt see any car parks!    trust men hey? where did you park girls?
> xxx


Hi Venda

We always used the Snowfields car park as there were always spaces and it was pretty easy to get to (better with Sat Nav if you have it!).
See the details below

http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/contact2.htm

Good luck for tomorrow!

Liz
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

thank you girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kezza       xxxxxx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Just popping on to say:

Niccad -         I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Good luck! I will in a conference all day but will be logging onto my blackberry like a crazy lady to read your news    
Thank you so much for the listing update  

Venda - good luck with EC - you have a lovely bunch and who knows you may well get to blasts     Enjoy the sedation and the lovely care of the lovely nurses

Kezza - I have my hopes up for 2 BFPs tomorrow now! I am     this is it for you hun. 

Hi to everyone else  

Pinpin xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hiya

sending lots of love and      

Lots going on and my thoughts are with you all.

Hope all the preggy ladies are well.Lovely bimp silly.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls, just a quickie from my phone...

Ven - Wishing you loads of luck for EC tomorrow xx

Sharny - Hope your baseline goes well, you'll be stimming with me soon xx

Nic - Thanks for the list, it really helps. Are you testing tomorrow or Thursday?  

Kezza - Good luck with your test hun xx

Bella - I didn't see any follies at past baseline scans, i think it's because I'm only doing minimal down-regging this time as I've got a tendancy to shut down too much. The nurses usually just look for nice quiet, cyst free overies and a nice thin lining - sorry to confuse you with my funny protocol xx

Hi Everyone else xx

Night, 
Mini xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all,

Very quick one...........

Venda - Good luck with EC

Kezza - hope to log on to to fab news in the morning!

Nic - In case I don't get on before thursday, I have everything crossed that your dreams come true..... it is good there is no AF yet!

Sharny - Good luck for your baseline, hope you join the world of bruises from injections very soon!

Sorry if i missed anything important for tomorrow, just got in from a rather hectic labour and birth and my brain is utterly scrambled! don't think I'm cut out to deliver other peoples babies at the moment!

Lots of love x


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Morning all!! Especially to Ven on her big day.  


. Not really surprised but we all live in hope each month don't we? Still waiting for AF to arrive though


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

to kezza, yes we do hun, even after years of trying you still hold on to the glimer of hope. Your not alone on that one x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh kezza   

Venda - My guess is that you're currently passed out. Wishing you the best of luck & can't wait to hear how you got on x

Sharny - good luck with the baseline

Mini - loving the fact that there were a nice little batch of follies waiting for some stimulation x

Nicky - how did the injection go??

Right... 24 hours to go for me and I'm freaking out...     . No sign of AF, but that's hardly surprising given the amount of progesterone I'm pumping into myself... I'm wearing my grandma's wedding ring and the 4 leaf clover will be in my PJ pocket tomorrow morning.. ARGH!! X


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad - Really really thinking of you for tomorrow,   you're able to post good news for us all to celebrate!

Kezza - Sorry you got a BFN this morning.  Go and enjoy your skiing!  You'll be BFP very soon  

Venda - Can't wait to hear your news!  Hope that DH had a reasonable journey to The Bridge.

Sharny - Hope you get some good news today too & you're able to start stimms.

Mini - How is stimming going for you?  How often do they scan you at The Lister?  Good luck for your last few days at work.  Would be lovely to meet up for a cuppa/coffee soon & we can pretend to be 'ladies of leisure'!

Charlie - How are your 1st few sniffs going?

Hello to everyone else!

AFM -  Day 2 of DR, injections seem a lot easier as you don't have to mix & no stinging when it goes in!
Have gone down with a really bad bout of Cystitis.   Lousy timing as I've just been given some antibiotics for it, normally wouldn't think twice about taking them, but as it's only for 5 days there shouldn't be a problem.

Lots of love
Nicki xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Nicki- Hope the antibiotics do the trick hun, you start to feel a little better   x

Niccad- I shall be   that when i check in tomorrow there will be some fab news awaiting us x

Kezza- Hope you have a fab time sking x

Ven- Been thinking of you, hope you got lots of juicy eggs x

Bella & Charlie- Hope the sniffing is going ok? x

Mini- Hope the stimms r going ok? x

AFM- Had baseline scan today and   we have started stimming  . 
Quite a bit to take in, but im sure we will get the hang of it after a few go's!
Only concern is that katie could see there was a little fluid in my right tube ( was drained last july) she said its not a problem at the moment but they will keep an eye on it. I now feel really down and crap... been looking on the hydro forum and sooo many girls have had BFN with hydro tubes, then got BFP once their tube had been removed. I just have a really bad feeling that the hydro will cause me to get a BFN or to m/c  
I suppose we will just have to wait and see x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

girls i am gutted....we only have 2 eggs!!! i just cant see that they (or 1) will fertilize. DP told me when he came to pick me up,not understanding if 2 is good or bad. i know the whole quality over quantity story....but.... . bridge only told him that we have 2 and that they will call us tomorrow.is that all the information he should have been told? or shall i call them and find out more?

sorry about the post

xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

that is sad news as we did hope for more for you. But it only takes one!! The bridge are brilliant and if it's ICSI then both could fertilise. so don't panic. They will call tomorrow morning as they will tonight to get giggy with the sperm and fertilise. Try not to panic. 

I only had 2 last time and Katie told me that they get more BFP from one embryo transfer than any other. You won't know if it is good or bad until you've got 2 to compare. That might be what you produce and if so they are probably excellent quality xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh Venda – I’m so so sorry   . I don’t understand (and I’m sure you don’t) how so many follicles were empty. I would call the Bridge if I were you to get an understanding of what happened. If you call the number and do the ‘talk to the lab’ option they answer straight away and will hopefully be able to explain. How many follies did you have over the 17mm threshold at your last scan? They will also be able to tell you if both eggs are mature (although I’m sure they would’ve told your DH if they weren’t – perhaps the 2 he said were 2 mature eggs and there were others which weren’t mature!).  Kezza is absolutely right that it only takes 1 and I’m sure both will fertilise (they are very very good at ICSI at the Bridge). All of mine fertilized so I’m sure you’ll get to ET…. 
   that you have some better news in the morning.... xxxxxxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks darling, i just spoke to the bridge .i know   . anyway the lab lady assured me they jiggy as we speak. they did ivf on both as DP sperm was  (wait for it) excellent!!     

BTW i loved the drugs


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

nic we overlapped.i didnt ask if they were mature    shall i call them back?they will think i lost it    i am guessing the same,that the 2 were mature?
xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

They would've told you if they weren't.... xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

yes I'm sure they would have told you. Plus its not going to change the outcome by you knowing and you will be stressing regardless of what they tell you. So try and relax alittle and leave it in the hands of the experts. 

Excellent that DP's sperm was top notch!! Have a cuddle with him and  imagine them getting jiggy      - 

repeat after me.... I need to stay relaxed, I need to stay relaxed. (and you too Nic!)


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

yet again you putting smile on my face bless you kezza!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you  xxxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

You are welcome my darling! 
Dh says I'm a total stress head and need to take my own advice. So going to finish work, go for a run, pack my bag and repeat after me.... "I will stay relaxed, I will stay relaxed,"

Won't get on FF until 8th Feb now as got hols, DH birthday etc. 

So good luck everyone! Will someone who has my number text me tomorrow with Ven's results and anything else that happens (I am assuming that Nic will text me hers anyway!)  Love to all xxxx 

ps it is officially 4 weeks today that I start ehk! that is if AF comes which is killing me as feeling like I want to kill someone.


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

i am repeating      enjoy yourself . happy bday to DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Ven - I'm sorry to hear you only got 2 and think you need to get some answers about that when you are ready.  But I'm sure they are very good quality and great news re DH sperm.  As the other girls said, try to stay relaxed, you've done all you can now and just need to wait for tomorrow.  Thinking of you   

Niccad - thinking of you too    and have everything crossed for tomorrow.  

Sharny - congrats on starting stimms

Nicky - sorry to hear about cystitis hope it clears up quickly

Kezza - have an amazing time I'll text you with news 

AFM my GP finally worked out what the chromosome kairotyping is and have this done on 11 Feb, plus starting monitoring cycle with ARGC next week, getting FSH etc done on Monday if AF on time. Bit nervous, it's been 2 years since I last had it done....
xxx


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening!

Kezza -   Sorry it wasn't meant to be this time. A BFP would have been just perfect right now, but on the bright side.......... SKIING! YAY! 

Venda -   So sorry you didn't get the outcome yo wanted but to have any eggs at all is nothing short of GREAT. Getting loads of eggs doesn't necessarily mean that you'll get loads of embies, as I found out (the hard way). It really is quality not quantity..... I'm sure if DH's sperm is super then you will get ET....... keep the faith, it isn't over till the fat lady sings....... as such!

Sharny -  WHOOPEE! You've started stimms today! Must feel like things are really moving along now, I remember when I started everything went soooooo quickly. You'll be BFP before you know it! 

Nicky - I'm sure you don't need me to tell you this but plenty of fluids and try some cranberry juice....... 

Niccad - Have been thinking of you all day, I'm am praying so so hard for you that tomorrow will be the bearer of good news.    

Tarzangal - Glad you had a nice trip to Athrens, despite the smoke, yuk! And glad your GP has finally worked out what they should have already known......... as for the FSH, I had to have mine repeated before my cycle as was told they needed one from at least the last 6 months before they could go ahead....... conflicting advice maybe, but wondered why you never had one in two years when you have had a cycle recently? Anyway........ hoping all comes back ok.  

AFM - First yoga class tonight since I tuned into somewhat of a weeble....... hope I don't topple over!

Lots of love and   to all

SillyBillyMe x


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks again girls,feel better by the minute. a question. you know the pessaries? suppose to take 2 until ET, now i know i can put them front or back (i dont mind either),so shall i do one in each or both in same (TMI   i know )

xxx


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ven - I've just logged on and read all of the posts.  Sorry it wasn't as many as you were hoping for, but as everyone keeps saying it only takes one and it's excellent news about DH's sperm   

Sharny - so pleased that you have started stimms today, but sorry to hear that there is some fluid in your tubes  . I really hope that it's not going to be a major problem for you and that you go on to get your BFP xx

Niccad - only one more sleep!!!!!!!! SO hope that you will be the first BFP of 2010   !!!

Tarzangal - glad to see that the wheels are now in motion. Very exciting!!

Silly - hope you're well and enjoy yoga xx

I'm home alone tonight so just about to watch a trashy girlie film and open a packet of jaffa cakes. Rock and roll!! Bellaboo xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi ven... I was told that it's best to do the rear before ET so that's it's not so messy for the transfer. Then switch afterwards. 
Praying that we both get good news in the am
Xxxxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks nic! i am feeling very positive for you and that rubs of on me


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Another quickie for me before I leave work, 

Ven – Hun, I'm sorry you didn't get as many eggs as hoped, I'm sure you will get some answers about what happened at some point but for now I will be praying that you get two super-duper embies tomorrow  Hmm front door v back door, I always went for either/or rather than one of each  I tended to go for front door at bed time but this approach can be a bit messy if you are up and about (TMI) so after a while I gave in and went for the back door for the morning dose 

Kezza – I'm so sorry it wasn't meant to be this time hun, enjoy your ski trip and come back all ready go for your next cycle     I can see you now gliding down the slopes repeating your mantra "I must stay relaxed, I must stay relaxed"  

Tarzangal – How exciting that thing's are moving for you again, I hope your results come back okay xxx

Silly – I hope all three of you enjoy yoga  

Nicki70 – I'm sorry about your cystitis hun, hope the antibiotics do the trick 

Sharny – Yippppiiiieeee congratulations on starting stimms. I'm sorry your scan revealed a bit of fluid but if Katie said not to worry then you shouldn't worry... they really wouldn't let you go ahead if they thought it would effect the success of your cycle 

Nic – Thinking about you loads, I've got butterflies for you so I can only imagine how you are feeling... please, please, please let it be a BFP       

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

tarzangal said:


> AFM my GP finally worked out what the chromosome kairotyping is and have this done on 11 Feb, plus starting monitoring cycle with ARGC next week, getting FSH etc done on Monday if AF on time. Bit nervous, it's been 2 years since I last had it done....
> xxx


Hey Tarzangal - what did your GP say about the karotyping? I only ask as QMs told us to have it done and DH had the blood drawn and submitted to Kingston Hospital - we were told by QM and Kingston it was a 5 month turnaround but it ended up taking from Feb 09 until October 09 to get the results - harass them if you can unless they are rushing it through privately


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Bad news for me this morning. I'm absolutely gutted and can't stop sobbing... I kept it quiet, but I really thought it had worked this time. I've now killed 6 beautiful embies and I just don't know where to go from here. Not sure what other tests I can do or what's wrong with me..... and I feel I'm running out of time...           

Ven - I really hope that you get better news xx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - I'm so, so sorry     I've sent you a PM.  I'm thinking of you and DH    

Ven - I hope you have some good news, thinking of you too   

Rosh - omg, 5 months??! how can that be possible?  thanks for the heads up I'll check with them when I go

xxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Nic – I'm so, so sad to hear your news. I've sent you a PM hun.


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Nic,

I'm so so so so sorry that it wasn't the news we all hope and expected for this morning. My heart is breaking for you and no words can ever say how sorry I am that this has happened. Such an unfair deal some people get dealt in life when they have done absolutely nothing to deserve it. You are such a lovely person and have supported me to no end from the first day I came onto this forum and if anyone deserves a BFP it is you! You have worked so hard and explored so many avenues.........

I'm on my phone so no hugs available, but I am hugging you in spirit from the heart, and hope you and DH can spend some good time comforting each other.

Lots of love x x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Big   niccad, not really much else i can say, the other girls have just about covered it. So sorry honey xx


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Niccad im so sorry and am thinking of you and  lots of     and     xxxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi girls- just a quicky as already heard from Nic and Ven via text. 


Nic- you are a fighter girl so I know you'll bounce back stronger. You haven't killed them- they didn't survive because the conditions weren't right. But I'm sure after your markers are back, they'll be able to give you some advice which means next time you'll have it easier. Lots of love. 

Ven-   Not much to say than that. You must be disappointed but hopefully your follow up on Tuesday will give you some direction. Lots of love

xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Kezza- I take it ven did'nt get such good news today ?


----------



## nicnacnoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh niccad......I am so so sorry my lovely.  Sitting here having a weep for you myself.  I only wish I had the words to be able to make things ok.  You are such a brave, kind and inspirational person, you deserve that pot of gold so much.
Don't beat yourself up sweetie, YOU haven't done anything, for whatever reason, things just were not right for this time.
Having not walked in your shoes I wont patronise with words of wisdom, but I just want you to know that I am here for you, I'm thinking of you, and I am sending you lots of love,   and support xxx

Hey to everyone else, this is a brief one as on nights but wanted to check on today for Nic.

Ven - Any news?  Thinking of you x

Kezza - Enjoy skiing!!!  I'd be the one at the top of the slope, inside with a hot toddy, safer that way!!!  Have fun, you so deserve it x

Sharny - Well done on starting the stimms, I hope that goes ok hon x

Nicki70 - Hope you are feeling a bit better by now, Cystitis is horrid x

Silly - How was the yoga?  You did provoke visions i tell ya!!! x

Tarz - Glad things are moving along, hopefully all will be positive  with the tests x

To Rosh, Pinpin, mini, somnium, rooby, samia, pix, and all you other lovely ladies (apologies for those I have missed in my night shift fog), I hope you are all well and the week is going well for you.  

Thank you so much for those of you who left me kind words and a bit of a pep talk!!  I'd like to say I've kicked myself up tha backside, but not had the energy to do that so far, tablets (for ENT rubbish) have made me rough, and not sleeping so its not helping.  But you ladies do, this is the only place in my life that I feel I can come and receive understanding, and not feel utterly bonkers!!!  I really cant thank you all enough, you are all totally amazing.

Love, luck,   and   to you all xxx


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Niccad - I just wanted to send you a huge hug  .  I'm so so sorry it hasn't worked this time.

BUT IT WILL HAPPEN.

You need time to grieve and as Kezza said you didn't do anything wrong, it just simply didn't work THIS TIME.
Be strong, you've managed to get to ET both times & have some for the freezer both times - It will work eventually, you've still got time & you will be a Mummy one day very soon.

Thinking of you,
Nicki xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ahh Nic i'm so sorry  
Ven - i ** you hun - i am truly sorry and i hope that you will be moving forward at a rapid rate of knots... talk them into you joining me in April
Tarzangal - if you are private maybe it's quicker?? They said 5 months and took absolutely ages but nobody knew why!! xxx


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Ven - I'm not sure what has happened but I'm guessing that you had some bad news?  If so, I am so, so sorry and sending you lots of    .  it sounds like you have a follow up appt already for next week?  If so you need to go prepared with lots of questions to make sure you understand what happened and what they will do about this so your next cycle is much more successful.  Make sure you see a doctor for this appt and not a nurse as it's too important and you need the right answers.  I'm thinking of you and hope you are ok    
xxx


----------



## kezzababes (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry I thought Ven had posted. Sorry for breaking the news but I'm sure she will on soon to update you all. Didn't have time to read the updates earlier and just posted xxx off skiing now so post back in 10 days !!! xx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi girls      neither of them fertilized. i had katie calling me the news as she didnt want anyone strange telling me this. she made a follow up with doctor for tuesday. also told me to call bridge when ready. i did later on in the day. they told me both eggs were mature and sperm was fine. they did ivf (not icsi, that baffled me a bit as i thought we would have more chance),they confirmed  they didnt fertilize and that they will check again at 4 pm(there was 3% chance that something might happen). she called back at 5pm saying nothing happened, bless her she will keep 'the dish' till tomorrow 9am and check again....but we are talking miracles! i am absolutely gutted, i never expected it to hurt so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        DP is too upset for words. we just dont know what went wrong. wrong amount of drugs,therefore only two eggs? ivf not icsi? i dont know. many questions.......it just finished all too quickly.............

niccad      i feel the pain with you !!!!!! why does this happen?!!!!!!!!!!!! to good people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

love to all , i am off to put myself together (not sure how...)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for all your messages today... It really means a lot to me...

venda - I don't know what to say. This is such terrible news and so unexpected. I really really feel for you and hope that you get some explanation on Tuesday. Go armed with questions... did the EC doctor see all your follicles during EC?, could he have missed the eggs?, is there a chance you ovulated already?, should they have held off EC for another day?... questions questions. Follow ups can be so hard and emotional - so it's really good to list all your questions so that you can refer back to them. I wish I could give you a massive hug...  
This is all so unfair isn't it... I still haven't really managed to stop crying - just when I think I've pulled myself together another tear just slips out ... and I'm not sure how I'm going to pick myself up again. Why us


----------



## A-M (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

First of all, Venda and Niccad I was so sorry to read both your news today.  Nothing I can say that hasn't been said already but just want you to know that my thoughts are with you.

Don't know if anyone remembers me but after almost a year in the wilderness following last year's IVF and subsequent miscarriage I am getting ready to start again.  Down regging commences on 3rd February so I guess its a case of hold onto your seatbelts as no doubt it's gonna be another rollercoaster of a ride.  Not sure how I feel about it in all honesty, such a mixture of emotions - hope that it will work and stick this time, doubt that I can realistically expect another BFP on the second attempt, dread that it will be a BFN or a nonviable first scan followed by another miscarriage...

Anyway, between getting over the first cycle, fighting (and winning) against Surrey PCT to provide funding for 2 full cycles on NHS, having a lap and getting ready for the next I have been lurking around.  Have to say there is so much going on that I can barely keep up with who's doing what so suffice to say congrats to all you pregnant ladies and best wishes to all of you going through treatment.  Not sure how often I can post on here as work is stupidly manic but rest assured my thoughts and prayers are with you all.  Speaking of which I had better get back to work, will try to post again sometime soon.


A-M


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Venda - I'm so sorry this has happened to you, I'm truly lost for words.  
I'm glad that it was Katie who called you & not a complete stranger, & I really hope you get some answers as to what happened at your appointment next week.  For it to come to such a abrupt end after all you've been through is absolutely awful.

Please stay strong & make sure you & DH look after each other.  We're all here for you & sending you lots of support & virtual hugs.    

Thinking of you,
Nicki xxxxx


----------



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Ven - I'm so sorry to hear your news, it's so unfair   I hope and prey you get some answers on Tuesday so that you can find a way forward   

Lots of love, 
Mini xxxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Such sad news today  

Nic I am so so sad, I want to scream, I had been praying so much for you and your DH: HOW UNFAIR! and WHY?  You are such a wonderful friend and support to everyone on here   and you have invested so much in this cycle if there was any justice this would have been your time. I know you will pick yourself up and make a new plan as this is what makes you go forward and keep you focused on your goal to have a baby and you will have one I have no doubt about this and you will be a wonderful mummy. You will find the reason why it hasn't worked so far and once addressed properly there will be no reason for it not to work. 

Venda i cannot begin to think how deeply disappointed you must feel     I am so sorry and I really hope that Tuesday will bring some constructive answers as to why this has happened. I would question why they have not done icsi with 2 eggs only even with super sperm in my opinion they really should have done icsi to maximise the chances. I am thinking of you and hope you and your DH can comfort each other  

Lots of love to everyone else for now my thoughts are with Nic and Venda    

Pinpin x


----------



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nic - SOOOO sorry to hear your news   can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment. Utterly gutted for you   .

Ven - such terrible news. I really don't know what to say. It all seems so unexpected. Thinking of you and your DH my lovely  

A-M - welcome back to the thread. It's a really sad day on here today as I'm sure you can see, but I'm glad that you have got over various hurdles to start another round. Do let us know how you get on.

Lots of love and hugs to Ven and Nic


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

girls i just dug out our NHS funding paperwork. i was worried it said IVF only. OMG it clearly says one full cycle of IVF/ICSI. girls i don't understand WHY they didn't do ICSI, knowing we only had 2 eggs     what shall i do? my plan is to call bridge again (they told me to, to find out the progress or rather 'no progress' of the IVF 'dish') and ask them to explain to me why they didn't do ICSI.then i call nic at acu ......i know they are (the bridge) the specialists but i just cannot, in my brain   , find a reason for risking IVF with 2 eggs only (pinpin you are so right).see what their answer is..............sorry about me post


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Ven - I'm so sorry to hear what happened.  I guessed from Kezza's message but wasn't sure.  I don't want to stir things up but I question the logic in doing IVF (rather than ICSI) with only 2 eggs, it seems risky, although I think they did this with Kezza as well with a different outcome.  Get some answers next week to find out what they will do differently next time so you're not put in this terrible position again.  You and DH really don't deserve this and I'm sending you both    

Oh - just seen your new post - if you feel up to it, I think you need to kick up a bit of a stink about this.  I know that some doctors feel IVF is better cos it's a natural selection of the right sperm rather than humans choosing the right sperm (and bear in mind ICSI isn't always that accurate - I had ICSI on 6 eggs and only 2 fertilised but then that is prob due to my poor egg quality  ) but in your case their decision seems to have been the wrong one.  I'm so sorry and hope you find a resolution and get a commitment about your next tx.  

Nic - thinking of you    

A-M - Hi, don't think I was on here when you were but sounds like you've had a tough time.  Wishing you all the best for your upcoming tx and there's no reason why you shouldn't get another BFP

xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

just heard from the bridge. the 'instruction' from doctor (now i don't now what doctor....QM?) to the lab were that if sperm ok on the day,do IVF as less invasive. the embryologist thought that main problem was that i only had 2 eggs. therefore any percentage(average for IVF and ICSI) of success would leave you with less than 1 embryo which is big fat 0!!! in this case i will question the docs decision. also we have never been told we cannot do it naturally,but this cycle leaves me in panic,that if i produce 2 mature eggs on all these drugs ,how am i suppose to make 1 good one each month? i know i ovulate, does that mean the follie contains an egg?can it be empty follicle? oh i am writing it all down as we speak.........   i suppose i just want to point a finger at someone or something and shift the blame.... it certainly feels s**t !!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi everyone. Thank you all so much for your messages – you are such a lovely bunch. I’m not sure how I’d get through all of this without your support. FF is a funny thing isn’t it! I’m already trying to think of a plan for what’s next, and at least try to research others ‘reasons’ why it keeps not working. I’m still undecided about what to do next – use the frozen ones, use my last NHS go, or do a private fresh cycle (perhaps with ARGC or DrGorgy (my immune Dr)). Due to my AMH being low though I’m obviously keen to move ahead sooner rather than later…. 

I saw DrG this morning and he was absolutely lovely. He suggested retesting some of my immune stuff and also said I should speak to my GP about getting me & DH’s karyotyping done. He also thinks I should have a hysteroscopy as I’ve never had one done & he’s worried there might be some polyps which haven’t been spotted before. I had a uterine biopsy today (ouch!!) and now just need to wait for the results. He wouldn’t do the biopsy without doing a pregnancy blood test first though… which of course got the hope thing started again (he actually quoted a few stories of negatives which turned to positives) – so of course, although I know it was hopeless, a tiny part of me got hope. Of course it was negative!  I’ve booked in to see QM on 23rd Feb so will hopefully be able to get an idea of how long the wait is. I guess what I do after that is dependant on the length of the wait… 

After a day in my pj’s yesterday I’m back in the office today. I emailed the people at work who know what I’ve been going through explaining that it hadn’t worked and asking them not to say anything nice to me today or be sympathetic as I would probably fall apart. So I’ve been sat here today doing some serious acting – smiling away like nothings wrong. I feel like some emotionless ice queen and if I say so myself, I deserve an Oscar. I’m so pleased it’s Friday and I can have the weekend to let my barriers down and the flood gates open again…. This is all so hard…. 

Ven – how are you doing??    I really hope you get answers to all your questions, and not just wishy washy rubbish answers. The question over IVF v ICSI is a hard one.. especially as DH had such an excellent sample. With ICSI you’re so reliant on the embryogist choosing what he thinks is the best one, whereas IVF is natural selection and people would say that you’re more likely to end up with a genetically viable embryo. On my EC day my DH had a ‘normal’ sample… the Dr at the Bridge sat down with us & talked through the choices with us in some detail. We had ICSI the first time as DH’s sample wasn’t so good and she said basically that she’d prefer to do ICSI if there has been varying sperm before. We also discussed doing 2 IVF and 2 ICSI but she said that with 4 they wouldn’t split them like this. I ended up asking what she would do in our shoes and she said ICSI as they are more likely to fertilise. Hard to compare as your sample was so good, but there should surely have been a discussion about it. 

Nic xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

hi nic

hope you are home by now    i had a day off today , back tomorrow .it's my choice as i just cant stay at home   how did you come about doing immune things first? we never had anything like that done....we are double upset as our PCT (kingston) only offers 1 go,will try and fight tho...!!!!!!

btwP sample was in the 'normal' bracket. they only said it was excellent because of previous bad samples  

put your feet up girl     

love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Just want to send huge, big hugs to nic and ven.   x


----------



## 4sillybilliesand3cats (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Have not been able to stop thinking about yesterdays events on here, I think it has touched us all, and makes us all feel very sad.

Nic - Well done on the bravery and going back to work. If I had an oscar smiley I would give you one     just doesn't suffice today. I'm glad you are starting to think ahead as to your next move, it's important that you realise this isn't the end of your journey, and with more hard work (like you haven't done enough!) you will one day get to the end of this chapter and become a family. I think you have coped amazingly well in this cycle (as with the others) and to open up the floodgates is perfectly reasonable, just let the emotions flow. I know that QM's protocol isn't exactly tailored for everyones needs, but perhaps using your last free go might be a viable option, then you can save your dollars for any extra immune treatment you may need. I'm not sure but I think if you have had two fresh cycles privately you cannot use NHS treatment again, but check the paperwork. It might even be worth writing a letter to your PCT explaining why you have gone elsewhere, and why QM's doesn't suit you, and the other problems you have discovered on your own initiative, and ask them if they would contribute the equivalent of the cost of a cycle with QM's to another cycle elsewhere, or if you can move your funding. It might take a a while to process, but you might get some cashback in the long run, and although money isn't everything, it certainly helps! The worst they can say is no.

Ven - So sorry I couldn't get on again last night to say how sorry I am that your cycle has ended the way it did. Such a cruel, unfair game this is. I would definitely question the IVF/ICSI thing, and also ask other units by calling them what they would do, just so you have back up if the decision they made was wrong. But bear in mind that as Tarzangal said, ICSI doesn't necessarily mean higher fertilisation rates, I had 8 mature eggs and only 3 fertilised, with 2 making it to ET. But if they think ICSI would have contributed to a different outcome, I would fight and fight for another free go on Kingston PCT. If you PM me your email address I can forward you a copy of a draft I was going to use should I have had a failed cycle to get at least one more free go. It is quite strongly worded but concise, to the point, and again if you don't ask you certainly don't get.

A-M - Welcome back to the thread, I remember you from last year, I had just joined the thread when you left for a bit of a break. I really hope this time around your journey is blessed with a BFP that sticks!

Lots of love and   to everybody, thinking of you all xx


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi All,
Im on day 4 of stimms and ive started to get what feels like AF pains... is it just where my follies are growing?
Im feeling really down and negative that this cycle is not going to work  
I had my hydro tube drained 7 mths ago in prep for ivf as it has been shown that the toxic fluid can stop implantation or cause m/c..... my consultant did not want to remove it at that time.
On my base line scan the nurse could see a little fluid in the tube, she said not to worry at the mo.. but said that stimming could cause it to fill more, they would check again at my next scan wednesday  
I'm wondering if the tube can be clipped or drained at all at egg collection... i shall ask on wednesday but wondered if any of you ladies could shed some light  
Sorry for the me post... x


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Ladies just a quick fly by post to let you know that Sleepy Dwarf has had her baby...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=225763.0

will catch up with you all properly shortly xx


----------



## Somnium (May 18, 2009)

Aww am all cought up now and feeling really down for Nic and Ven, so sorry to hear about your recent news. Words fail me ladies but big hugs to you both x

AM - pleased to see you back on the tredmill, best wishes for your journey  

Nothing new from me, getting bigger all the time tho!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## vendabenda (Apr 15, 2009)

sharny-i do not know anything about fluids i am afraid   but i did have AF pains whilst stimming. hope that helps  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls, 
Quick one from me as on my phone.  Niccad & Ven i've got no words which will take the pain away from your hearts but i'm sending both a massive hug xx 
Hello to everyone else. Eva's op is getting very near & i'm now very scared after visiting the hospital & seeing other unwell babies & children!! 
love & babydust to all.

Sam xx


----------



## Pinpin (Nov 4, 2008)

Morning !

Sharny - don't worry about the AF pains I had some similar too I remember getting twinges / pains that started a couple of days before the scans to see follies and being told by the girls that it's a sign the stimm is working and 'something' is happening in there. If the pains get worse of course and for your peace of mind i think you should give Katie or Julie a call in the morning tomorrow so that you do not spend the next 3 days stressing. In the meantime you must eat plenty of proteins (very important) and drink lots and lots of water. So if not already on that diet it's time for a sunday trip to the supermarket to stock up on nuts, eggs, chicken and other meats, beans and of course do not forget to put a hot water bottle on your tummy at least for a few hours each day  

Sleepy - It's a boy!! I posted on the other thread to congratulate you, so so happy for you   

Samia - i'm thinking of you and the little Eva   hoping everything will go well on the 3rd. It must so difficult to hand your little one into the hands of the doctors but they are specialist I am certain they will do a fantastic job and look after your precious little Eva    

Somnium - not long to go now! I wonder if it will you or SarahTM next !!!  

AM - welcome back to the thread and   this will be your time 

Venda and Nic - thinking of you girls and hoping the weekend is helping you both with the healing and making new plans.

Silly - I hope you're well my lovely  

AFM - i started seeing my accupuncture chinese Dr again yesterday hoping she will help with the bowel pains i get at night (either linked to the colitis or / and baby taking space and pushing my inflamed bowels up). I will be seeing my gastroenterologist again next week and hope he can also help but he didn't seem that concerned about the stomach pains and brushed it off saying i must eat more fibres and ensure I am not constipated and as long as there is no rectal bleeding he is not that worried as he says it means the inflamation is not that bad, well i am constipated even if i eat fibres all the time !  
Anyway on that note i'm off to get some non fibres fresh croissants and pains au chocolat for breakfast. My DH is looking after me so well that every now and then I like to be the one who surprises him with a little attention  

Love to all
Pinpin x


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Morning

Ven- Thanks for you reply, glad the AF pains are 'normal', hope ur doing ok   x

Pinpin- Thanks for the info.... Ive got my proteins in....and been doing the hot water bottle! Hope the chinese doc can relieve some pain, and you enjoyed your croissants   x

Samia- Good luck with Ava's surgery, she is in the best hands and im sure your litlle fighter will be fine x

AFM- Not much to report just hoping that i have lots of follies growing, and that the fluid in tube has magically disapeared come wednesday   x

Hope everyone else is having a relaxing, chilled sunday x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all

Sharny- during my HSG one of my tubes appeared to be blocked and dr Kalu said that he would monitor it during stimming & EC to see if it was an infection. He also said that it would be a concern at ET time if it was but they would 'deal with it' at EC time!?? Could you perhaps ask for antibiotics at your next scan. then you could at least fight the infection (if there is one) before ET. You get given antibiotics anyhow at EC time so I can't imagine there would be a problem starting them now. (for my frozen cycle I started antibiotics on day 8 - but it's more standard procedure from my immune guy as he thinks a large % of women have chlamydia & the tests in the UK aren't good enough to show it). Busy   that your tubes are just fine next scan xx

Pinpin - so sorry to hear about the stomach problems. Are you still on the pred or have you weaned off again? Hoping that it's just the baby making space for himself x

AM - welcome back! good luck fighting with the pct... it's so unfair how the lottery postcode works isn't it. 

ven -   

Hope that the stimming is going well for everyone else & that lots of juicey follies are growing.. xx

We've been having a really quiet weekend. DH is really really sad and I wish i knew how to make it all ok. Whereas I've got you lot to unload on, he has no one & I really feel for him. This grieving thing is so odd... you think you're ok and then you find yourself suddenly with tears running down your face. That moment looking at the pee stick was such a pivotal moment in my life and i just wish I was in some parallel universe living with a different outcome... xx


----------



## rosh75 (Oct 24, 2008)

Niccad i'm so sorry that both you and DH are having to go through it - and that DH is dealing with his pain by himself.  You are right, we get to offload on our girlfriends and forums and that's our therapy - the guys don't tend to have that same outlet.

I really hope the pain starts to lessen and you can both move forward to a fresh cycle and new hope


----------



## sharny (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Niccad. I'll mention the antibiotics on wednesday. I have read up that they can aspirate the tube during E.C, i presume they draw up the fluid with a needle similar to aspirating a ovarian cyst  
Big   for you and dh, as you say we have the girls on here to off load to, it must be tough for them.
I hope your pain eases soon my lovley, hope you and dh look after each other x


----------



## tarzangal (Aug 31, 2008)

Niccad - well done on getting through work on Friday, you do deserve a medal.  And sorry about your DH, you're right it is really tough on them having no one talk to.  If you want to chat about your next options, get in touch, I looked into a load of stuff before deciding on ARGC and my next course of action, happy to do anything I can to help  

Ven - try to get something back from them, surely the fact that you didn't have the ET must be worth something that they could at least put towards another cycle?  

Samia - hope all goes well on 3rd  

Pinpin - sorry to hear that you're in pain and I hope the pains go soon  

Sharny - think the girls have given you good advice and I hope all goes well on Wed but do call QM before if pain is bad, they're generally really good at reassuring over things like this I found

AFM, AF came today (don't know why I get my hopes up every month, when will I learn!!) so getting LH, FSH etc done tomorrow and very nervous.  Apart from the fact I hate blood tests, I'm scared it will be really high as not tested for 2 yrs (when it was 7.5).  Silly I think you asked me why so long, well QM never asked me to test again except one month before my 2nd cycle but AF came when I was away so couldn't do it, theytold me not to worry as I responded well on 1st go, however I didn't respond so well on 2nd which worries me a bit....anyway will let you know how it goes  xx


xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New home this way ladies >>> * CLICK HERE


----------

